# ICB Wippe 2.0



## benzinkanister (24. August 2013)

Hey,

habe jetzt schon öfter mal gelesen, dass hier an Selbstbau-Wippen rumgefeilt wird.
Macht vielleicht Sinn die ganzen Infos und Vorschläge hier in einem Thread zu sammeln.

Ich habe bei Dropbox mal einen Ordner angelegt und dort das Step-file der Wippe reingelegt. Wer also eine Vorlage zum Basteln sucht soll mir grad seine Mailadresse schicken, dann teile ich den Ordner mit demjenigen.
Dort können wir auch andere CAD-Daten austauschen.

Um mal an zu fangen: was ich bisher immer wieder gelesen habe und auch selbst für sinnvoll halte sind folgende Eckpunkte:

- Dämpferaufnahme mit Einbaubreite 22,2 mm
- Ohne Geometrie- und Federwegverstellung

Zielgewicht mit Schrauben, Dämpferbolzen und Buchsen kleiner als aktuell. Hat das schonmal jemand gewogen?
Steifigkeit ähnlich der aktuellen Variante, wenn sich jemand an ner Simulation der aktuellen Version schicken kann hätten wir da schonmal einen Vergleichswert.
Gibt es jemanden der ne 5-Achs-Fräse zur Verfügung hat?

Vielleicht bekommen wirs ja hin uns irgendwo zu einigen und dann ein paar mehr von einer Version zu fräsen, dann wird das Ding vielleicht auch bezahlbar 

Grüße


----------



## Hasifisch (24. August 2013)

Zur Erinnerung nochmal ein paar grundlegende Entwürfe, die wir anderweitig schon diskutiert haben...

1 - mehrteilig, einfach und billig zu produzieren, aber sicher schwerer steif zu bekommen.




2 - möglichst klein und unauffällig am Rahmen, schmale Dämpeferaufnahme wie vorn




3 - optisch sehr leicht und wohl extrem eigenständig, wäre mit schmaler Dämpferaufnahme mein Favorit...




4 - ebenfalls optisch leicht und speziell




Das Original wiegt übrigens ohne Zubehör ca. 300g, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 200g plus schmale Aufnahme sollten das Mindestziel (also eigentlich das Maximalziel...) sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (25. August 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> 2 - möglichst klein und unauffällig am Rahmen, schmale Dämpeferaufnahme wie vorn



Nach wie die Richtung die ich gut finde...
- Eng um das Sattelrohr geführt
- schmale (22,2) Dampferaufnahme
- einteilig (teuer - aber man will ja auch was optimiertes und nicht nur 50% vom Weg gehen)
- Ohne Verstellung, wenns nach mir geht ist der Punkt zwischen 170 flach und 170 steil vom Originalhebel. Damit kann man mit dem original 216*63 Dämpfer eine Mittlere ausgewogene Geometrie fahren, und mit 222*70 (190mm Federweg) Dämpfer hat man ein bike das nicht zu flach wird.


----------



## benzinkanister (25. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - einteilig (teuer - aber man will ja auch was optimiertes und nicht nur 50% vom Weg gehen)
> - Ohne Verstellung, wenns nach mir geht ist der Punkt zwischen 170 flach und 170 steil vom Originalhebel. Damit kann man mit dem original 216*63 Dämpfer eine Mittlere ausgewogene Geometrie fahren, und mit 222*70 (190mm Federweg) Dämpfer hat man ein bike das nicht zu flach wird.



finde ich auch sinnvoll.

Also vom Verhältnis Steifigkeit/Gewicht ist die originale Wippe prinzipiell schon nahe am Optimum würde ich mal behaupten.
Generell sollte so wenig Material wie möglich "Innen" vorhanden sein und alles flächig außen verteilt sein. Da bekommt man dann am meisten Steifigkeit raus.


----------



## Pintie (25. August 2013)

Das die originale extrem steif ist - da wird wohl keiner was anderes behaupten.

Mir gefällt die originale auch super. Und in dem Loch kann man super einen GPS tracker verstecken 

Auch das gewicht der originalen stört mich nicht.

Was ich mir von einer anderen erwarte:
- keine verstellung die ich nicht verwende und somit keine Abstehnende Teile.
- optimalen Dämpferpunkt siehe oben.

Das eine Wippe bei der das Material außen ist besser von den Trägheitsmomenten ist - klar.

Aber man muss auch mal den Kraftfluss ansehen. Es geht ja vor allem um die seitliche steifigkeit vom Rahmen. und wenn ich da viel Material außerhalb der linie Dämpferauge - Aufnahme am unterrohr habe bringt mir das nicht viel oder? (wenn ich da jetzt keine wilden Bögen usw mache).
Wenn ich das auf das Bild oben umlege. der flaschenhals in der Mitte ist natürlich doof. Ich würde den von vorne gesehen eher dreieckig machen.

ah muss man aufmalen...


----------



## Qia (30. August 2013)

Hi liebe IBC Carver-Fahrer,

ich stelle Euch hier mal meine Interpretation der IBC Carver-Wippe mit einem kleinen Video vor.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6NhpwU53Ns"]IBC Carver Umlenkwippe von qia designed - YouTube[/nomedia]














Viel Spass!
Oliver


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2013)

Sieht so schonmal nicht schlecht aus, aber für das Overlay im Video wäre es evtl. Vorteilhafter gewesen deine Wippe schwarz zu machen, man erkennt kaum den Unterschied zur originalen Wippe 
Was ich gut finde ist die Führung für die Dämpferbuchse, das dürfte das verstellen deutlich vereinfachen.
Arbeitest du mit der breiten hinteren Buchse weiter? Hier wurde schon überlegt hinten, wie jetzt schon vorne, eine schmale Buchse zu verwenden.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. August 2013)

Ohne 22er Buchsenbreite und Festlegung auf einen Dämpferposition für mich uninteressant.
Habe auch Zweifel, das ein so filigrane und dann noch dreiteilige Wippe steif genug ist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. August 2013)

Naja, die soll ja nicht nur verschraubt, sondern auch formschlüssig verbunden werden, das könnte schon passen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (30. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, die soll ja nicht nur verschraubt, sondern auch formschlüssig verbunden werden, das könnte schon passen.



Ich bin der erste Depp ders ausprobiert  

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. August 2013)

Erzähl mir doch nix was ich schon weiß  Wenn die deinen Fahrstil überlebt probiert ich evtl. auch eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

Hi Leute,
Mal zur Steifigkeit: Das 7075er T6 Alu ist locker mal 3x Steifer als das Original Gußmaterial. Das ist ein Unkaputtbar-Material. Zumindest bei unseren Anwendungen. Die Filigranität sieht tatsächlich nur so aus, es gibt keinen Bereich der eine Kraft aufnimmt unter 5mm.

Wenn man mal genau bedenkt, wo da die Verdrehungen statt finden können, dann sieht man, dass das Material in genau diese Richtungen am stärksten ist. Für seitliche Belastungen ist die Formgebung am meisten versteifend gebaut (7 bis 11mm Dicke...das ist mächtig). Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Druchstreben bereits eine Verbindungstrebe, sehr nah bei der Kugellageraufnahme haben und diese Versteifung mit den Positionen der zwei weiteren im Hebel, dann erkennt man leicht, dass da eine Verdrehung oder ein Kippen absolut unwahrscheinlich ist.

Ich wollte ursprünglich größere doppelreihige Schrägkugellager verbauen, doch das hätte eintweder neue Schrauben oder zusätzliche Buchsen erfordert, die ja gedreht werden müssen. Vielleicht mache ich das in Version 5 (diese ist Version 4). Ich würde das sofort machen, wenn mich die zusätzlichen Kosten nicht so stören würden.

Eigene Buchsen, die von innen in das Lager gesteckt werden, wären mir am liebsten, dadurch würden die Distanzscheiben wegfallen und ich könnte ein doppelreihiges Lager mit den Maßen: 26x12x10 verbauen. Das wäre dann STEIF!

Bezüglich der 22mm breiten Buchsen. Welchen Vorteil soll das bringen?
Die Buchsen, die wir verwenden, dienen gleichzeitig als dritte Versteifung gegen verdrehen. An dieser Stelle würde Die Herstellung unvergleichbarr mehr kosten. Entweder durch das deutlich dickere Material und das Material, was bei der Verspanung einfach verpufft wird (95% des zusätzlichen Materials würden in den Müll wandern)....oder durch eine wesentlich kompliziertere Konstruktion (ein zusätzliches Bauteil aus mindestens 20mm dickem Material um die Buchsen zu führen, welches wiederum verbunden werden müsste....geschraubt???) Es gibt nur diese zwei Möglichkeiten. Beide schrauben die Fertigungskosten locker um 70% nach oben.

So, wie das hier gemacht ist, ist die Kunstruktion maximal steif UND LEISTBAR als Fräsarbeit. 

Wenn man 22mm Buchsenbreite, die tatsächlich NULL Vorteile bringt, zumindest bei dieser Konstruktion, baut, muss man auf irgeneine Weise mindestens 20mm mehr Material abtragen. Entweder durch einen zusätzlichen Führungsblock (das habe ich bei der ersten Version schon ausprobiert) oder man muss die unteren oder oberen Teile doppelt so Dick auslegen, wobei auch gleichzeitig doppelt so viel Material weggefräst wird, was jeder von Euch aber zahlen müsste.

10mm Platten kosten x 20mm Platten kosten 3 mal x.

Zusammengefasst:
1. 7075er Material aus dem gewalzten Block: Maximal steif und haltbar 
2. Ineinander gestecktes 3 teiliges 42mm breites Adapter-Set (für Rock-Shox, Fox, X-Fusion für Igus optimiert und Syntace Nadellagerung), welches im Hebel eingesenkt wird und wie eine Versteifung wirkt (ebenfalls 7075er)
3. leichte formschlüssige Kostruktion die verhältnismäßig kostengünstig produziert werden kann.
4. Alle Farben machbar auch bunt.
5. Reduktion des Gewichtes auf das tatsächlich Nötige

Zur Verschraubung werden gängige Titan Grade 5 Schrauben genommen.

       @Lt.Animal Mother  : ja, ich kenne mich leider mit den Lichtsteuerungen auf meinem Programm noch nicht so aus. dunklere Farben haben da deutlich weniger erkennen lassen. Bei der Alufarbe waren die Kontraste zu gering, auch mit definierten Oberflächen.

Die Form wird am Rahmen interessant durch die Stufenweise Verjüngung hin zum Federbein. Nicht so, wie diese billig aussehenden filisssenden Verläufe eines typischen Gusßteils.

Die Steckverbindung des Mittelteils ragt 7mm in die inneren Platten mit einem abgerundeten Vierkant hinein. Das wird an der Stelle von Aussen mit zwei 15mm Schrauben zusammengezogen und stützt sich auf einem 20mm Durchmesser ab.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Bordstein (31. August 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Mal zur Steifigkeit: Das 7075er T6 Alu ist locker mal 3x Steifer als das Original Gußmaterial.


 
Ich bin zwar kein Maschinenbauer, aber der E-Modul vom 7075 Alu sowie von der Alu-Gußlegierung sollte doch derselbe sein. 

Gruß


----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Maschinenbauer, aber der E-Modul vom 7075 Alu sowie von der Alu-Gußlegierung sollte doch derselbe sein.
> 
> Gruß



Hi DU,
theoretisch ja. Aber das E-Modul nützt uns hier nichts Praktisch verliert das Material je nach Verfahren zwischen 20 bis 30% Festigkeit. Wie gesagt, das liegt an den Fertigungsprozessen.

Wenn ich ein Basismaterial in einer großen Platte walze (Kaltschmiedeprozess), dann kann ich aufgrund der direkten Krafteinwirkung die beste Verdichtung erreichen.

Jenachdem was für ein Gussverfahren und ob Schmiedeprozess ja oder nein wird das Material weicher. Deswegen nimmt man Guß-Alu auch gern für Motorenblöcke, weil die Gussstruktur Vibrationen besser dämpft.

Dazu kommt, dass die Wippe vom Carver mit SICHERHEIT kein 7075er Alu sein wird. Eher sowas wie 6 bis 7000er Alu.

Die Festigkeit vom 7075er Alu ist wirklich eigen....schau mal, das hat mein Partner mit den Chassie-Platten von Wettbewerbsautomodellen gemacht:

Das 7075er Material hat hier 4 mm.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU9aACCeUaw"]belastungstest 7075er T6 Aluminium 4mm tuning chassis fÃ¼r Wettbewerbsmodell Autos - YouTube[/nomedia]

techn. Daten:
Legierungsbezeichnung: EN AW-7075 oder AlZnMgCu1,5
Zugfestigkeit Rm = 540N/mm²
Dehngrenze Rp0,2 = 460N/mm²

Das verwendete Gußmaterial hat jenachdem ob 6er oder 7000er eine Zugfestigkeit von 200 bis max 300 N/mm²


----------



## Bordstein (31. August 2013)

Hi, 
dass das 7075er Alu eine höhere Zugfestigkeit aufweist steht außer Frage.

Jedoch hat die Festigkeit eines Materials doch nichts mit der Steifigkeit zu tun. Auch eine unterschiedlich hohe Verdichtung sollte keinen Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit/ E-Modul haben. 

Oder meintest du mit "3x steifer" eher "3x fester"?

Gruß


----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Hi,
> dass das 7075er Alu eine höhere Zugfestigkeit aufweist steht außer Frage.
> 
> Jedoch hat die Festigkeit eines Materials doch nichts mit der Steifigkeit zu tun. Auch eine unterschiedlich hohe Verdichtung sollte keinen Einfluss auf die Steifigkeit/ E-Modul haben.
> ...



Ich rede nur von Erfahrungswerten meiner LV-Wippen. Papier ist geduldig  Vergleich mal einen gefrästen Thoomson Vorbau mit langem Lenker mit einem Kaltgeschmiedten Pendant mit gleichem Gewicht. Mehr brauchst Du nicht zu wissen. Da können wir über Werte reden, was wir wollen. Abgesehen von meiner voreingenommenen LOVE-Story mit 7075er Alu... 

Nehmen wir mal an, wir würden soeine Konstuktion wie meine aus dem Original-Wippenmaterial vom Carver machen...........


----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2013)

An die cracks mal eine frage/bitte.

Ist es möglich die verbindungsstelle unterrohr - wippe i.wie so zu gestalten, dass diese weniger hoch baut? Oder geht das aus gründen der Krafteinleitung nicht viel flacher? Canyon hat das da etwas geschickter gelöst... 
Nicht jeder fährt mit seinem Fahrrad den berg hoch, ich trag meins sicher zu 70-80% hoch und da stört das schon gewaltig, zumal die wippenaufnahme genau da sitzt wo ich das fahrrad gern auf meiner rechten schulter ablegen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2013)

jetz fängt dasschon wieder an mit dem halbwissen von qia über seine gefrästen sachen

das emodul von gefrästen alu sachen ist nicht höher als das von gegossenen/geschmiedeten alu sachen.

es ist definitiv nicht so, auch wenn er hier das alles immer und immer wieder behaupten wird. ist eine alte diskussion mit ihm, hat auch keinen sinn.


----------



## Highsider (31. August 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Mal zur Steifigkeit: Das 7075er T6 Alu ist locker mal 3x Steifer als das Original Gußmaterial...



na hauptsache das "chi" stimmt


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2013)

kurz mal ein paar Anmerkungen.

Es wird sowieso auf Nummer1 hinauslaufen, die anderen sind unrealistisch, zu teuer oder einfahc nicht machbar.

übermäßiges Fräsporno geht nur ins Geld, macht die Sache nicht unbedingt schöner und wiegt auch. Die ganzen kleinen Stege die qia bei seiner version eingebaut hat, sind einfach unfug.

schlichte dickwandige streben sind am besten, am günstigsten usw.

material 7075 T6, nicht weil es steifer ist als gegossene Wippen, sondern weil es am Zugfestesten ist, und viel günstiger in der kleinen Stückzahl als irgnedwas gegossenes.


----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

Der is alt.  Und was hast Du zu bieten ausser ner großen Klappe?

Ich tune Litevilles seit 3 Jahren.


----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> jetz fängt dasschon wieder an mit dem halbwissen von qia über seine gefrästen sachen
> 
> das emodul von gefrästen alu sachen ist nicht höher als das von gegossenen/geschmiedeten alu sachen.



Ich hatte gesagt, dass das hier irrelevant ist. Und ansonsten von Spürbarkeit geredet.



> es ist definitiv nicht so, auch wenn er hier das alles immer und immer wieder behaupten wird. ist eine alte diskussion mit ihm, hat auch keinen sinn.



Bring was konkretes!

Ich mache Euch hier ganz Konkret was zum Anfassen, was ich sofort fertigen kann.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. August 2013)

Highsider schrieb:


> na hauptsache das "chi" stimmt



Der Qia hat einen sehr feinen Humor, das du dies zitierst ist ein Zeichen dafür das du eben diesen nicht hast. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2013)

also was soll das jetzt, dass der emodul gleich ist, die steifigkeit aber spürbar höher ist?

das ist ja ein widerspruch ich sich ?!?!

was konkretes:

wodurch kommt eine Materialsteifigkeit(=E-Modul) zustande?

Durch eine externe Krafteinwirkung werden die Atome im Material auseinandergezogen oder zusammengepresst. Die Atome haben sog Bindungskräfte, welche die Atome zusammenhalten bzw voneinander Abstoßen.

Selbst unterschiedliche Legierungen(mit z.b. 0,5% Si Anteil) haben darauf nur unwesentlich einfluss. so ist z.b. das Emodul von Alu bei ca 70000N/mm² und das von DURALuminium bei 73000N/mm²

das ist ein fast nicht relevanter Faktor.

Was passiert jetzt bei einem Guss oder einem gewälzten 7075T6 ?

Sind die AL Atome da anders?
Bei einem Guss hast du wenn du es richtig machst die Atome an Reih und Glied aneinander, durch den Abkühlprozess hast du ein paar eigenspannung drin usw. alles klar
Das wird durch das in der Regel stattfindende Tempern nach dem Gießen ausgeglichen und durch korrekte Auslagerung werden Ausscheidungen im Material zu einer "optimalen" Größe gesammelt, um ein Maximum an Versetzungshinderung zu erreichen.

Die AL Atome sind da aber immer noch an Reih und Glied, es ist nur so dass bei jeder x-ten Stelle ein Fremdatom oder eine Ausscheidung sitzt welche die Atomgitterebenen am verrutschen hindert. Das wäre dann der Klassische Bruch bzw Riss oder Verformvorgang.

Ob nun 7075T6 oder irgendeine Gusslegierung, die AL atome sind die gleichen und haben den gleichen Atomabstand, welche für das Emodul zuständig ist.

Ich war auch brav und hab gegoogelt wegen schwingungsdämpfung bei gegossenen Motorenblöcke. Da stand auch bei mehreren Artikeln, das die Dämpfungseigenschaften durch Lamellengraphit in der Legierung Zustande kommt, welche eine gute Energiedissipation bewerkstelligen, und somit Schwingungen in Wärme übertragen werden.

von "weicher" kann da keine Rede sein


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Der Qia hat einen sehr feinen Humor, das du dies zitierst ist ein Zeichen dafür das du eben diesen nicht hast.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan





dass sein "Zitat" ein humorvolles Zitat war hast du dann aber wohl nicht verstanden oder?

er hat so gar einen smilie dahinter gesetzt, offensichtlicher gehts ja gar nimmer!


----------



## Highsider (31. August 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Der Qia hat einen sehr feinen Humor, das du dies zitierst ist ein Zeichen dafür das du eben diesen nicht hast.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Bei jemandem, der sowas schreibt wie da oben, fällt es einem fast schwer das Foto nicht "ernst" zu nehmen  und lustig finde ich es doch auch.


  @Qia,falls du mich meinst: zum S.-Vergleich bin ich nicht hier.


----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also was soll das jetzt, dass der emodul gleich ist, die steifigkeit aber spürbar höher ist?
> 
> das ist ja ein widerspruch ich sich ?!?!



Abgesehen davon, dass Du den Sinninhalt einiger Aussagen durcheinander wirfst.... Ich hab da mit meinen hersteller oft genug dikskutiert, wieso und weshalb Guß an Festigkeit verliert. Kaltschmiedeprozesse die die Festigkeit bei 90% wieder herstellen, sind in Großserie wirtschatlich, aber nicht in Kleinserien. 

Ich will hier nicht über Materialien diskutieren.

Die Wippe wird sowieso von einigen Fahrern getestet.....eben auch von Mister WADE himself. ....und wenn das Teil dort tut, was es soll, dann ist jede weitere Diskussion völlig unnötig.

Ihr fangt schon wieder an den Thread mit völlig unnützem Zeug zu zu müllen. 

Da gibts ne Wippe....die wird gefertigt.....und die Diskussion könnte über greifbare Dinge geführt werden.....Design, andere Lösungen.

Das Teil was DU da gezeigt hast, kostet in der Fertigung gleich mal das doppelte.
Den unteren Teil muss man nämlich aus doppelt soviel Material fertigen und 70% davon wandern in den Müll.

Tolle Wurst ...70% Abfall produzieren, wenns auch einfacher geht.
Jede einzelne von den vorangegangenen Wippen ist in Kleinserie entweder gar nicht zahlbar, oder doppelt so teuer wie meine.

Einige von den Teilen währen als Gussvariante in Großserie zu fertigen....in Taiwan. Aber da muss man mal allein ordentlich Kohle für die Form hinlegen.

Also: Werd mal Konkret und schweb nicht im Wolkenkukuksheim. Ich produziere solche Teile bereits seit 3 Jahren und weiß was sowas kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

Highsider schrieb:


> Bei jemandem, der sowas schreibt wie da oben, fällt es einem fast schwer das Foto nicht "ernst" zu nehmen  und lustig finde ich es doch auch.
> 
> @Qia,falls du mich meinst: zum S.-Vergleich bin ich nicht hier.



Wieso machst Dus dann?

Was hat ein 3 Jahre altes Bild von einer Hobbybastellei mit der Wippe hier zu tun? 

Wenn Leute wie Du so schlau oder fähig wären, wieso gibt es dann noch keine ordentliche Wippe?


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2013)

ja genau

anfangen über die Vorteile deiner 7075 T6 Variante zu schwärmen mit nicht korrekten Argumenten

und hinterher "wen interessiert das denn" schreien....

natürlich wirds deine Wippe tun. finde zwar die geschraubte Version nicht so schön, aber solange die Herstellkosten im grünen bereich sind und das FEM keine allzuroten bereiche ausspuckt, ist ja alles in Ordnung

Ist halt aber echt nicht ok mit nicht korrekten Sachen seine Teile zu bewerben und eventuelle Käufer damit fangen zu wollen


----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ja genau
> 
> anfangen über die Vorteile deiner 7075 T6 Variante zu schwärmen mit nicht korrekten Argumenten



Du hast da Aussagen durcheinander geworfen. Da wird zwischen Herstellungsvarianten differenziert.  Allein da sollte dir schon klar sein um was es geht. Es gibt ne ganze Menge verschiedener Gußverfahren.



> und hinterher "wen interessiert das denn" schreien....



Alter, ich hab ne Wippe produziert und im Gegensatz zu Dir kann ich erfolgreich nachweisen, dass ich weiß was ich tue. Ich produziere solche Teile seit 3 Jahren. Da hats noch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit Festigkeit oder Steifikeit gegeben.  Eines meiner Tunings ist Testsieger in einer bekannten MTB-Zeitung. Also wieso sollte mich der Blödsinn interessieren, wenn mich sowas jeden Tag SOWIESO beschäftigt?

Wem hat Dein Materialwissen denn bisher hier im Thread was gebracht? Jetzt kommst Du plötzlich mit sowas. Is doch seltsam.



> natürlich wirds deine Wippe tun. finde zwar die geschraubte Version nicht so schön, aber solange die Herstellkosten im grünen bereich sind und das FEM keine allzuroten bereiche ausspuckt, ist ja alles in Ordnung



Das musst Du, der ja Ahnung hat, doch freien Auges sehen können, dass da keine roten Bereiche auftauchen.
Die Verschraubung SPART Material und Kohle. Eine Titanschraube an der Stelle hat eine höhere Verbindungsfestigkeit als eine einfache Aluschweißnaht an einer Druckstrebe.
Oder wieso vertraust Du sonst einer super weichen Taiwan-Stahlschraube am Federbein???



> Ist halt aber echt nicht ok mit nicht korrekten Sachen seine Teile zu bewerben und eventuelle Käufer damit fangen zu wollen



Wo ist denn was nicht korrekt?
Das E-Modul ist uninteressant hier.
Die Wippen, Original und meine sind allein vom Material her nicht vergleichbar.

Und ich habe weiter oben ein spürbares Beispiel gebracht, was durchaus wieder auf die Herstellungsumstände zurück zu führen ist.
Darum hier zu diskutieren geht völlig an der Sache vorbei.

Du wirfst da was durcheinander, sagte ich bereits.

Um was gehts Dir denn?

....ich wurde darum gebeten, eine Wippe zu konstruieren. Wo soll ich die denn sonst vorstellen?


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2013)

wenn du willst kann ich dir hernach ganz genau schreiben was an deiner argumentation hier nicht stimmt. ich habe das aber eigentlich schon genannt, bin auch auf die fertigungsverfahren eingegangen. 
dann heißt es, emodul tut hier nichts zur sache, die steifigkeit ist aber unterschiedlich. dann heißt es dass es dir eh gar nicht darum geht, obwohl du vorher damit geworben hast dass dein material! 3x steifer ist als das original material. aber um emodul gehts hier nicht, obwohl anscheinend das emodul bei verschiedenen herstellprozessen gleich bleibt, die steifigkeit aber unterschiedlich ist bei unterschiedlichen herstellprozessen.

wer soll sich jetz noch auskennen?

es hat ja niemand gezweifelt dass deine teile nicht funktionieren, damit brauchst du dich nicht brüsten, das ist uns alle klar.
aber die werbetrommel mit falschen fakten rühren geht halt einfach nicht.

wie ich schon schrieb "diskussion mit ihm bringt nix" - grad ärger ich mich dass ich wieder eingestiegen bin.

ich bin jetz radfahren, ich hoffe du auch!


----------



## Qia (31. August 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> wenn du willst kann ich dir hernach ganz genau schreiben was an deiner argumentation hier nicht stimmt. ich habe das aber eigentlich schon genannt, bin auch auf die fertigungsverfahren eingegangen.



Oh man.

Probier doch das auf dem Chassi-Video einfach mal mit ner Platte aus 6000erAlu.

Was muss ich denn da noch erklären? Die 6000er wird bei der gleichen Belastung schlicht einfach verbogen.

Willst Du mir erklären, dass das Alu nicht das in jeder Hinsicht strapazierfähigste ist (neben 2 weiteren neuen Entwicklungen)?

Mehr habe ich nämlich nicht behauptet.


----------



## Hasifisch (31. August 2013)

Ich möchte dazu mal etwas anmerken, aber erstmal der Hinweis:
Qia, das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!

ABER:
Das Projekt Wippe 2.0 war nach meinem Verständnis als Verlängerung des ICB Forums-Projektes gedacht und sollte ein Produkt aus der Community sein. So wie es uns ICB-Fahrern gefällt!

Das nun ein kommerzieller Anbieter hier seine kommerzielle Wippe anbietet, empfinde ich generell nicht als schlimm, nur ist das hier der falsche thread und das falsche Produkt für diesen thread. Ich persönlich werde mir als Teil der ICB-Community definitiv ein Teil an meine Trailrakete schrauben, das von uns oder wenn niemand anders mitzieht, von mir allein entwickelt wurde.

Außerdem werde ich mal Entwurf 1 etwas weiter entwickeln, wobei ich langsam anfange, von einer Wippe aus gefrästen Carbonplatten zu träumen... 

Und noch etwas, völlig subjektiv und unpersönlich: die Wippe von Qia gefällt mir persönlich rein formal leider nicht.


----------



## BommelMaster (31. August 2013)

ahja qia.

du verwechselst da aber leider 2 dinge

das eine ist das emodul, linearer Zusammenhang zwischen spannung und dehnung.
dieser gilt aber nur bis zur streckgrenze, aber der streckgrenze fängt das material an, verformt zu werden.

natürlich haben herstellungsprozesse (giesen walzen schmieden usw.) einfluss auf die streckgrenze.

das ist nicht weicher oder härter, sondern das nennt man dann "kaputt"

und ich glaube nicht, dass du mit einer konstruktion in diesen bereich kommen willst, ich glaube da sind wir uns einig?

in diesem zusammenhang von "3x steifer" zu sprechen, obwohl du meinst, das 7075er mit größerer streckgrenze als irgendein 6er aluminium ist schlichtweg inkorrekt.

ich würd dir dringend mal empfehlen, ein spannungsdrehnungs-diagramm anzuschauen und die dazugehörigen materialkennwerte und erst dann wieder den kopf heben, wenn du alles verstanden hast.

und zum schluss nochmal: gefräst ist nicht stabiler als geschmiedet! nur mal so als kleine info


----------



## Pintie (31. August 2013)




----------



## Micha-L (31. August 2013)

Qia "präsentiert" seine Wippe nun auch schon in den Nachbarthreads.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (31. August 2013)

mir gefällt der satz in der beschreibung der ICB-Wippe von qia super:



> 5. Erhalt der flachen Geometrie, aber mehr Spritzigkeit in der Trail und Tourenposition (0,4° steiler)



Also, der winkel wird steiler, aber es bleibt trotzdem flach. Super!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. August 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mir gefällt der satz in der beschreibung der ICB-Wippe von qia super:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, der winkel wird steiler, aber es bleibt trotzdem flach. Super!



Ok, in Marketing-Deutsch "Optimierung der Wohlfühlgeometrie um 0,4°" ausgedrückt besser zu schlucken? 

Hackt doch mal net auf dem Typen rum, er ist speziell aber er macht gute Arbeit. Ich muss es wissen.

Ich fahr selber an einem 301 Wippen von ihm und hab keine Todesangst dabei... ...und die Carver-Wippe werde ich auch, todesmutig wie ich bin, testen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## lhampe (31. August 2013)

@_Qia_: ich bin jetzt zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz oben eingestiegen aber auch ich habe den Eindruck das Du von den Grundlagen der Materiallehre keine Ahnung hast. Bei gleichen Design bestimmt das E-modul die Steifigkeit und das variiert nur in kleinen Rahmen für die verschiedenen Al Legierungen und Herstellverfahren. Die Festigkeit und Dehnung des Materials bestimmt die Belastbarkeit des Materials und hier gibt es in Abhängigkeit der Legierung und des Herstellverfahrens schon gößere Unterschiede. 
Du kannst dieses Unwissen durch Erfahrung und Auswahl der hochwertigereren AL Materialien kompensieren, aber erzähle keinen Unsinn. Wenn deine Wippen steifer sind kommt das durch das Design und nicht vom verwendeten Material. 

Ich maße mir nicht an zu beurteilen ob Deine Wippe funktioniert oder nicht, dazu fehlt mir die spezifische Erfahrung, aber Physik bleibt Physik.


----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

lhampe schrieb:


> @_Qia_: ich bin jetzt zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz oben eingestiegen aber auch ich habe den Eindruck das Du von den Grundlagen der Materiallehre keine Ahnung hast. Bei gleichen Design bestimmt das E-modul die Steifigkeit und das variiert nur in kleinen Rahmen für die verschiedenen Al Legierungen und Herstellverfahren. Die Festigkeit und Dehnung des Materials bestimmt die Belastbarkeit des Materials und hier gibt es in Abhängigkeit der Legierung und des Herstellverfahrens schon gößere Unterschiede.
> Du kannst dieses Unwissen durch Erfahrung und Auswahl der hochwertigereren AL Materialien kompensieren, aber erzähle keinen Unsinn. Wenn deine Wippen steifer sind kommt das durch das Design und nicht vom verwendeten Material.
> 
> Ich maße mir nicht an zu beurteilen ob Deine Wippe funktioniert oder nicht, dazu fehlt mir die spezifische Erfahrung, aber Physik bleibt Physik.



Mal zu 1: Ich habe nirgends behauptet, dass meine Wippe steifer als das Original wäre. Da wärs echt nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn Du mein erstes Posting gelesen hättest. Ich habe behauptet, dass das Material steifer wäre als jene Materialien , die üblicherweise  für solche günstigen Gußprdukte benutzt werden.
Da kannste mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt, wenn jeder einfach auf IRGENDWAS antwortet. Schau Dir das Video an, dann weißt Du aus erster Hand, was ich zur Wippe behaupte.

Zu Deinem Eindruck: Das macht ja nix. Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Alu Du schon gespant oder geschweißt hast....aber ich bin eigentlich ganz froh, dass das ganze Zeug, das ich schon zusammengeschweißt habe, noch dort ist wo es sein soll.  Sonst hätt ich nämlich nach so vielen Jahren sicherlich das eine oder andere Problem.

ich weiss auch nicht, wie das für Dich ist, aber ich sehe Steifigkeit auch als Eigenheit eines Materials, seine Form zu halten.
Wenn eine Legierung leicht verformbar ist, die andere aber nicht, dann ist die eine FÜR MICH steifer als die andere.

Erklär mal dem E-Modul, dass eine XTR Kurbel (hohl geschmiedet) im Vergleich zu einer KCNC Kurbel(aus dem vollen gefräst) bei gleichem Gewicht (faktisch) weicher ist. Noch dazu sollte das Rohrdesign ja ansich das steifeste sein.
Der Ingenieur von Shimano wird Dir erklären, dass die Kurbeln theoretisch gleich steif sind. Theorie und Praxis sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge. Für mich zählt ausschliesslich Erfahrung.

Wie erklärst Du Dir, dass trotz E - Modul und geringen Unterschieden ein vergleichbares billiges wechselbares Ausfallende klassischer Bauart schon beim Angucken verbiegt, dagegen ein aus dem vollen gefrästes 7000 + aber nicht?

Das ist dann NICHT steifer?

Also entweder, ihr wollt mich falsch verstehen oder wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich bin selber begeisterter Moutainbiker und mich ärgert nichts mehr, als ein Produkt, das seinen Zweck nicht ordentlich erfüllt.

Die Beispiele die ich jetzt gebracht habe, sollte doch wohl jeder kennen, der dieses Hobby schon länger ausführt.
Erzähl mir nicht, Du hattest so ein fürchterlich ärgerliches Ausfallende noch nie an einem Deiner Räder. Das ist ein ganz ein tolles Gussteil und ist auch super günstig in der Fertigung.


----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> mir gefällt der satz in der beschreibung der ICB-Wippe von qia super:
> 
> Also, der winkel wird steiler, aber es bleibt trotzdem flach. Super!



Ist Dir schon aufgefallen, dass die Wippe zwei Federbeinpositionen hat?


----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich möchte dazu mal etwas anmerken, aber erstmal der Hinweis:
> Qia, das geht jetzt nicht gegen dich, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!
> 
> ABER:
> ...



Ah, verstehe. Das ICB ist  kein kommerzielles Produkt, weil alle mitgeholfen haben, herauszufinden, was das Groh der Biker haben will. Du hast das Bike scheints wohl geschenkt bekommen.....richtig?  Ich vermute mal frech, das ICB ist das bisher best verkaufte Carver Fully. (ich hab ehrlich keine Ahnung wieviele Bikes Carver verkauft) Na, das wird mit sicherheit total unkommerziell sein. 
Vor allem die Idee, Euch alle mitdesignen zu lassen, damit Ihr euer eigenes Produkt kaufen könnt. Die verdienen da auch sicher nix dran.....

Von gefrästen Carbonplatten würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch wirklich NUR träumen. 

Dass Dir das Design nicht gefällt, finde ich zum Beispiel völlig in Ordnung. Ist ja Geschmackssache.
Ansich wollte ich genau über sowas reden hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

Und jetzt mal wiede zum Thema:

So könnte das aussehen!


----------



## Bordstein (1. September 2013)

Guten Morgen, 



Qia schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nicht, wie das für Dich ist, aber ich sehe Steifigkeit auch als Eigenheit eines Materials, seine Form zu halten.
> Wenn eine Legierung leicht verformbar ist, die andere aber nicht, dann ist die eine FÜR MICH steifer als die andere.


 
Das ist soweit richtig, aber die Steifigkeit bezieht sich auf die elastische Verformung!

Definitionen einfach formuliert:
Steifigkeit: Widerstand gegen elastischen Verformung.
Festigkeit: Punkt der plastischen Verformung.




Qia schrieb:


> Erklär mal dem E-Modul, dass eine XTR Kurbel (hohl geschmiedet) im Vergleich zu einer KCNC Kurbel(aus dem vollen gefräst) bei gleichem Gewicht (faktisch) weicher ist. Noch dazu sollte das Rohrdesign ja ansich das steifeste sein.


 
Der E-Modul ist bei beiden Kurbeln der selbe, das ist ein spezifischer Materialkennwert, der nicht beeinflussbar ist.

Außerdem ergibt die Hypothese, dass Teile die aus dem Vollen gefräst sind, einer höheren Steifigkeit/E-Modul unterliegen, keinen Sinn. 
Der volle Alublock, aus dem die Kurbel gefräst wird, musste zuvor auch gegossen oder geschmiedet werden. Wie soll sich der E-Modul nun durch das Fräsen verändern und das Bauteil steifer machen?




Qia schrieb:


> Wie erklärst Du Dir, dass trotz E - Modul und geringen Unterschieden ein vergleichbares billiges wechselbares Ausfallende klassischer Bauart schon beim Angucken verbiegt, dagegen ein aus dem vollen gefrästes 7000 + aber nicht?
> 
> Das ist dann NICHT steifer?


 
Nein, es ist fester. Siehe Definition oben. 
Das 7000 Alu hat eine höhere Festigkeit, also eine höhere Streckgrenze und kann folglich mit einem höheren Biegemoment belastet werden. 

Bei den billigen Schaltaugen ist die Festigkeit wahrscheinlich so gering, dass bereits ein geringes Biegemoment zur plastischen Verformung führt, und es sich so subjektiv weniger "steif" anfühlt, weil man es ja schon mit geringen Kräften zerstört.
Dagegen braucht man beim 7000 Alu eine höhere Kraft. Auch wenn man dieses als "steifer" wahrnimmt, objektiv betrachtet ist dieses nur fester! 

Gruß


----------



## rzOne20 (1. September 2013)

was passt den bei den originalen wippen nicht?


----------



## BommelMaster (1. September 2013)

Daaaankeee!!! @Bordstein


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. September 2013)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> was passt den bei den originalen wippen nicht?



Sie sind hässlich, sie sind klobig, sie sind schwer. Sonst tun sie halt was Umlenkwippen tun, funktional gibts keine Probleme.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## BommelMaster (1. September 2013)

habt ihr grad die maße von der lagerabstützbreite am unterrohr und von der an den sitzstreben?

hätte da ne idee, und ich wüsste auch wen der sowas günstig herstellen kann, nur fehlt mi grad ein cad programm an meinem pc um das auch gleich zu zeichnen


----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Außerdem ergibt die Hypothese, dass Teile die aus dem Vollen gefräst sind, einer höheren Steifigkeit/E-Modul unterliegen, keinen Sinn.
> Der volle Alublock, aus dem die Kurbel gefräst wird, musste zuvor auch gegossen oder geschmiedet werden. Wie soll sich der E-Modul nun durch das Fräsen verändern und das Bauteil steifer machen?



Das hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Schon wieder.

Die XTR Kurbel ist aus einem anderen Material., das ist alles. 

Aber da Du ja verstanden ahst, was ich gesagt habe, aber Dich ansonsten nicht dafür interessierst, was ich tatsächlich behaupte, steige ich aus der Diskussion wieder aus.

Aber danke für die Lehrstunde.


----------



## BommelMaster (1. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch nicht behauptet. Schon wieder.
> 
> Die XTR Kurbel ist aus einem anderen Material., das ist alles.




stimmt, du hast immer nur behauptet, das emodul interessiert eh keinen, denn das sei überall gleich, die steifigkeit aber unterschiedlich

das ist so ziemlich der größte stuss den mal so verzapfen kann.

es mag ja sein, dass du dir eigene begriffe überlegst, wie du welche materialkennwerte nennst. das ist auch ok so, solange nur DU sie für DICH benutzt.
schlecht wirds nur, wenn du damit in eine technische konversation einsteigst, in welcher du der einzige bist, der die begriffe in deiner definition benutzt.

es ist halt nun mal so dass wir in einer bestimmten sozialisierten welt leben, in der man sich auf eine einheitliche definition von begriffen geeinigt hat.
es wäre im sinne aller, wenn sich alle in der gesellschaft lebenden menschen an die von der mehrheit benutzten begriffe und zugehörigen definitionen halten.

nichts gegen deine konstruktionen, aber du wirbst halt irgendwie mit begriffen, die von dir anders verstanden werden als von der rest der welt, suggerierst damit aber einen technologievorteil welcher einfach nicht existiert oder aber bringst sogar falsche tatsachen mit ein, welche vielleicht von dir aus langer erfahrung vermeintlich verifiziert wurden, aber auf keinerlei wissenschaftlicher basis gründen.

es wäre im sinne aller, wenn du die produkte die du hier auch mit sicher begründetem erfolg verkaufst, auch mit den richtigen technischen begriffen beschreibst, so dass jeder in unserer gesellschaft lebende mensch, wenn er will, das auch nachvollziehen kann, was vor und nachteile sind

und es erleichtert das forums leben, da wir uns nicht über neudefinitionen von jahrhunderte langen bestehenden begriffen streiten müssen!


----------



## unchained (1. September 2013)

Grandios... da kann man nur noch staunen @Qia


----------



## Pintie (1. September 2013)

Vorschlag: 
Wir beenden jetzt mal die Festigkeits Vorlesung... Gibt hier einen der ist einer Meinung und andere die haben eine andere. Glaube nicht das man sich hier noch auf eine einigen kann.
 @_Qia_: Versuch einfach zu schlucken das hier einige nicht deiner Meinung sind. Du wirst es auch mit 3 Seiten Rechtfertigung nicht schaffen die von was anderen zu Ãberzeugen.

Mit einer persÃ¶nlichen EinschÃ¤tzung halte ich mich jetzt einfach mal zurÃ¼ck...

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal nur auf dein "Produkt" ein.

-> Ich finde es gut wenn jemand die MÃ¶glichkeit hat einfach so ein Teil zu fertigen und das auch macht. 

Allerdings geht das Ding am Bedarf vorbei. Ich sehe 3 GrÃ¼nde warum man eine andere Wippe als das Original haben wollen kÃ¶nnte:

-> *Gewicht:* da kann deine sicher punkten.
-> *FunktionalitÃ¤t:* Da sehe ich bei deiner absolut keinen Vorteil
-> *Optik:* Da hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack, ich finde sie hÃ¤sslich.

zu den Fertigungskosten: Dein Teil ist sicher gÃ¼nstiger als aus dem vollen gefrÃ¤st. Ohne zu wissen was du fÃ¼r einen Preis aufrufen willst, fÃ¼r 100g weniger gebe ich keine XXXâ¬ aus. 
Wenn ich paar scheine in die Hand nehme dann will ich auch 100% Perfektion und nicht 50% zum halben Preis. 

Mir PersÃ¶nlich geht es bei einem 2.0 Rocker um die Technik. und da gehÃ¶ren bei mir 3 punkte rein:
- 22,2mm DÃ¤mpferaufnahme
- einteilig
- eine Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (1. September 2013)

Hi Leute,

uiuiui... geht ja hoch her hier... muss noch ein bissl Benzin nachgießen 

Die Wippe ist natürlich ein CNC-nachbearbeitetes Schmiedeteil. Habe noch nie von einer gegossenen Wippe gehört. A) wäre es mega-aufwändig und b) sind die mechanischen Eigenschaften von Gussmaterialien nicht grad optimal für unseren Einsatzzweck (gerade das Schad-/Bruchverhalten sehe ich kritisch... besser ein Teil verbiegt deutlich sichtbar, bevor es den Abgang macht).

Das Bruchverhalten ist aufgrund der geringen plastischen Verformung übrigens auch bei vielen "high-end-Legierungen" nicht besonders gutmütig. Eine höhere Streckgrenze bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig eine höhere Sicherheit...

Der große Vorteil eines geschmiedeten/gewalzten Teils ist die homogene Faserstruktur. Die anschließende CNC-Bearbeitung zerstört diese Struktur natürlich wieder teilweise... je weniger Nachbearbeitung nötig ist, desto besser. Ein Rohling, der schon mehr oder minder die richtige Form hat ist da meist im Vorteil 

Der E-Modul ist bei gleicher Bauteilgeometrie DER Einflussfaktor auf die Steifigkeit (nicht auf die Haltbarkeit!). Egal welche Aluminiumlegierung... der E-Modul liegt bei ca. 70.000N/mm². Die Steifigkeit kommt also zum allergrößsten Teil aus der Bauteilgeometrie solange wir hier von Aluminium sprechen. Da behaupte ich einfach mal, dass wir mit unserer einteiligen "dreidimensionalen" Struktur einer mehrteiligen Wippe immer voraus sein werden. Vor allem im Hinblick auf die Seitensteifigkeit.

Wir könnten ja spaßeshalber mal einen FEA-Wettbewerb machen 
 @_Qia_: Finde es saucool, dass Du die Wippen machst! Aber ein paar Begriffe sind definitiv unglücklich definiert. Bordsteins Post hat die Begrifflichkeiten schon ziemlich sauber erfasst ohne ein Buch draus zu machen  Das hier sollte kein Anlass zum streiten sein, sondern zum gegenseitigen lernen! Deswegen: Peace Leute

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: @Qia: Was sagt Dein CAD zum Gewicht der neuen Wippen?


----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @Qia: Finde es saucool, dass Du die Wippen machst! Aber ein paar Begriffe sind definitiv unglücklich definiert.
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Hi Stefan,
mag schon stimmen.  In Foren werden ja gern mal Dinge diskutiert, die das eigentliche Thema nicht wirklich berühren. 

Danke auf jeden Fall für Dein Feeback! 

Ich habe da die Schrauben noch nicht mit drin, aber die Volumenberechnung geht auf ca. 200 Gramm. Ich muss noch einige Fehler beseitigen, die Flächen sind nicht alle geschlossen. Ich hab aber auch 3 Versionen in 2 Tagen gemacht....von da her verzeihe ich mir die Fehler.  Sowas muss auch reifen, wie Du selber weißt.

Es wird noch eine weitere Version geben, auf der Basis des vorliegenden. Es gibt da ein paar Punkte, die mir selber noch nicht gefallen.

Liebe Grüße aus Wien
Oliver


----------



## Hasifisch (1. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Ah, verstehe. Das ICB ist  kein kommerzielles Produkt, weil alle mitgeholfen haben, herauszufinden, was das Groh der Biker haben will. Du hast das Bike scheints wohl geschenkt bekommen.....richtig?...



Deine Aussage zeigt, das du von dem ganzen Projekt einfach _null_ begriffen hast. Und wenn du uns alle für gefühlsduselige Scheinkommunisten hältst, wie man es aus deinem arroganten post zwangsläufig ableiten musst, hast du echt Probleme.

Ich finde deinen ganzen Auftritt hier einfach furchtbar: bombastisches Marketinggetöse, nicht auf bisherige Vorschläge eingegangen, was bisher der "Spirit" des ICB-Projektes war, den ganzen thread einfach zu einer themenfremdem Ingenieursdiskussion verkommen lassen...und gleich mal fette Werbung in der Sig...
Ich werde ganz sicher keine Wippe bei dir kaufen. Aber ich weiß schon, was da für eine Antwort kommt...



Qia schrieb:


> Von gefrästen Carbonplatten würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch wirklich NUR träumen....



Geht dich nichts an.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. September 2013)

Lustig hier. 

  @Hasifisch:
Carbonplatten an der Stelle, da hätte ich schon lieber ein Bauteil bei dem der Faserverlauf der Matten etwas dem Kraftverlauf angepasst wird.


----------



## Pintie (1. September 2013)

die dämpferaufnahme find ich übrigens hier ganz gut geamcht:




einteilig und schmal...


----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Deine Aussage zeigt, das du von dem ganzen Projekt einfach _null_ begriffen hast. Und wenn du uns alle für gefühlsduselige Scheinkommunisten hältst, wie man es aus deinem arroganten post zwangsläufig ableiten musst, hast du echt Probleme.
> 
> Ich finde deinen ganzen Auftritt hier einfach furchtbar: bombastisches Marketinggetöse, nicht auf bisherige Vorschläge eingegangen, was bisher der "Spirit" des ICB-Projektes war, den ganzen thread einfach zu einer themenfremdem Ingenieursdiskussion verkommen lassen...und gleich mal fette Werbung in der Sig...
> Ich werde ganz sicher keine Wippe bei dir kaufen. Aber ich weiß schon, was da für eine Antwort kommt...




Ich find das immer super, was Leute in eine schriftliche Aussage hinein interpretieren. Du darfst ruhig ein sanftes Schmunzeln in einige meiner Aussagen hinein interpretieren. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass ich nicht zu den Menschen gehöre, die sich für was besseres halten. 

Sorry, aber der Spirit des Projektes geht ja nicht dadruch flöten, dass jemand wie ich ne WIppe konstruiert.  Es ist doch völlig egal, wer dafür das Geld bekommt, es bekommt auf jeden Fall irgendwer Geld dafür und das ist auch völlig in Ordnung so. 

Was den Rest betrifft....naja, was soll ich sagen.


----------



## Pintie (1. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Was den Rest betrifft....naja, was soll ich sagen.



ich sag mal so... der Thread wird wesentlich übersichtlicher wenn man einen User mit 3 Buchstaben auf die ignor liste setzt.


----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> -> *Gewicht:* da kann deine sicher punkten.



War auch das Ziel



> -> *FunktionalitÃ¤t:* Da sehe ich bei deiner absolut keinen Vorteil



Wegen der FunktionalitÃ¤t braucht man keine neue Wippe machen. Da ist das Original absolut in Ordnung.



> -> *Optik:* Da hat jeder einen anderen Geschmack, ich finde sie hÃ¤sslich.



Ist doch super. Dann haben wir schon 2 hÃ¤ssliche Wippen an einem schÃ¶nen Rad. 



> zu den Fertigungskosten: Dein Teil ist sicher gÃ¼nstiger als aus dem vollen gefrÃ¤st. Ohne zu wissen was du fÃ¼r einen Preis aufrufen willst, fÃ¼r 100g weniger gebe ich keine XXXâ¬ aus.
> Wenn ich paar scheine in die Hand nehme dann will ich auch 100% Perfektion und nicht 50% zum halben Preis.



Du scheinst nicht ganz zu realisieren, was Dich eine einteilige Wippe mit Deinen Wunschspezifikationen in einer Kleinserie kosten wÃ¼rde. Selbst wenn Du das in Taiwan fertigen liessest, wÃ¼rdest Du ein entsprechendes Kapital vorab inverstieren mÃ¼ssen.

Ich halte das nur dann fÃ¼r realistisch, wenn Carver bei der nÃ¤chsten Serie so ein Teil fertigen liesse. Aber was machen dann die Leute, die schon eines haben, aber eine andere Wippe wollen?



> Mir PersÃ¶nlich geht es bei einem 2.0 Rocker um die Technik. und da gehÃ¶ren bei mir 3 punkte rein:
> - 22,2mm DÃ¤mpferaufnahme



Keine Ahnung was das bringen soll. Ein gutes MittelmaÃ bei der Breite bringt auch Steifigkeitsvorteile und spart wie gesagt, auch fertigungskosten, fÃ¼r ein NachrÃ¼st-Teil.

Noch dazu kann eine schmale Anbindung je nach Konstruktion auch Probleme verursachen, speziell dann, wenn man mehrere Federbeinpositionen haben will.



> - einteilig



Siehe oben. NÃ¼tzt nur in Serie oder wenn jemand ausreichen Kapital hat, aber dann mÃ¼sste er den NachrÃ¼stmarkt voraus sehen kÃ¶nnen. Leider war Nostradamus kein Bikeproduzent oder Hobbybiker.



> - eine Einstellung.



Hier entgeht mir vollstÃ¤ndig der Sinn. Damit schrÃ¤nkst Du den Einsatzbereich des Bikes ganz maÃgeblich ein. Ich wÃ¼rde sogar 3 Positionen vorschlagen. Nicht jeder teilt Deine Vorlieben. Ich finde einen 65er Lenkwinkel bei einer derartigen BikelÃ¤nge schlicht und einfach stÃ¶rend.  Ich finde so einen Geradeauslauf nur fÃ¼r manche Strecken passend....Californien? Bei der LÃ¤nge sind fÃ¼r mich 66Â° das hÃ¶chste der GefÃ¼hle....wenn ich dann noch ne 180er Gabel bedenke...Aber das ist eben gerade der Punkt: Es ist Geschmackssache und hÃ¤ngt auch von der Fahrtechnik ab. Deswegen sollte man das Bike mit mehreren Positionen fÃ¼r deutlich mehr Leute interessant machen.

Soweit ich von Stefan weiÃ, geht das Teil sehr gut den Berg rauf. Das heiÃt, es wÃ¤re auch ein Top-Allmountain.....aber sicher nicht mit 65Â°.

Wieso sind Dir Punkt 1 und 3 so wichtig?

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Qia (1. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich sag mal so... der Thread wird wesentlich übersichtlicher wenn man einen User mit 3 Buchstaben auf die ignor liste setzt.



Tu Dir keinen Zwang an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Aber was machen dann die Leute, die schon eines haben, aber eine andere Wippe wollen?



Das Ding bei Carver nachkaufen. Stefan versucht bisher solche Änderungen auch mit den schon verkauften Rädern kompatibel zu machen und uns dann als Tuning zur Verfügung zu stellen, so bleibt ein wenig des Community-Gedanken erhalten.


----------



## Pintie (1. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> War auch das Ziel


Nicht meine Priorität.



Qia schrieb:


> Wegen der Funktionalität braucht man keine neue Wippe machen. Da ist das Original absolut in Ordnung.


Doch weil eine Funktion an der originalen nicht passt: Ein Dämpfer wie z.b. den vivid air kann ich nicht in allen positionen fahren. Und zwar weil der 150mm stummel angeht wenn das ganze einfedert





Qia schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht ganz zu realisieren, was Dich eine einteilige Wippe mit Deinen Wunschspezifikationen in einer Kleinserie kosten würde. Selbst wenn Du das in Taiwan fertigen liessest, würdest Du ein entsprechendes Kapital vorab inverstieren müssen.



1. Hab ich sogar eine sehr genaue Ahnung davon was das kosten würde. 
Mein Ziel ist aber nicht eine Serie zu fertigen. Sondern Mein bike mal in erster Linie für mich zu optimieren. Dafür nehme ich es in kauf das ich einige nächte vor der fräße und pc mit programieren verbringe. Das kostet mich dann erst mal gar nix außer Zeit. Und das ist auch das was ich im Winter vorhabe. Und falls dann noch jemand das Ergebnis gefällt bekommt der die zum selbstkosten preis. 




Qia schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das bringen soll. Ein gutes Mittelmaß bei der Breite bringt auch Steifigkeitsvorteile und spart wie gesagt, auch fertigungskosten, für ein Nachrüst-Teil.
> Noch dazu kann eine schmale Anbindung je nach Konstruktion auch Probleme  verursachen, speziell dann, wenn man mehrere Federbeinpositionen haben  will.



Falls ich doch Kugelgelnke in den Dämpfer bauen will geht das nur mit schmaler aufnahme. bei einer Breiten ist die Krafteinleitung zu punktuell und man bekommt Bananenschrauben. Außerdem hat man keine Probleme mit Kollisionen am Dämpfer. Und wie gesagt eine Verstellung will ich nicht. Wer das will hat ja die original wippe. Ich will vor allem für meine Anwendung die perfekte Technik - und nur das lasse ich mir was kosten. Nur einen anderen Umlenkhebel zu haben oder 100g zu sparen ist mir an dem Teil genau 0 Cent wert. 
Und die Steifigkeit wird durch eine breite Aufnahme 0,0 cm besser... Da hat die Konstruktion im ganzen viel mehr Einfluss. da bringt die einteilige Konstruktion um Welten mehr als die breite.



Qia schrieb:


> Hier entgeht mir vollständig der SInn. Damit schränkst Du den Einsatzbereich des Bikes ganz maßgeblich ein. Ich würde sogar 3 Positionen vorschlagen. Nicht jeder teilt Deine Vorlieben. Ich finde einen 65er Lenkwinkel bei einer derartigen Bikelänge schlicht und einfach störend.  Ich finde soeinen Geradeauslauf nur für manche Strecken passend....amerika? Ber der Länge sind für mich 66° das höchste der Gefühle....wenn ich dann noch ne 180er Gabel bedenke...



wie gesagt dafür braucht keiner einen anderen als den originalen. und 100g sparen kann man billiger.

Ich habe mit verschiedenen Dämpfern und dämpferlängen gespielt. Auch mal die verschiedenen Ausfallenden damit probiert. 
Und für mich kann ich jetzt sagen welcher Dämpfer in welcher Länge und an welchem Anlenkungspunkt ich das alles haben will. 
Und ich fange nicht am Berg an was für bergab umzuschrauben. Sollte ich für eine spezielle Anwendung was anders haben wollen -> original. 

Vorlieben -> sicher teilt die nicht jeder. Bin mir sogar sicher das ich eine Minderheit darstelle. Und? Ich hab ja nicht vor etwas zu bauen mit dem ich geld verdiene. Ich bau was für mich und freue mich daran wenn das jemand genauso haben will. Wie ich mit LED lampen bauen angefangen hab hab ich hier im Forum auch viel hilfe von anderen für lau bekommen - so funktioniert das Hobby und so...
Und deine 65° usw sind halt mal deine Vorlieben.
Was das mit amerika zu tun hat verstehe ich erst gar nicht.


----------



## f4lkon (1. September 2013)

@Qia mach doch etwas so in diese Richtung


----------



## lhampe (1. September 2013)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> stimmt, du hast immer nur behauptet, das emodul interessiert eh keinen, denn das sei überall gleich, die steifigkeit aber unterschiedlich
> 
> das ist so ziemlich der größte stuss den mal so verzapfen kann.
> 
> ...



dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen


----------



## Qia (2. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das Ding bei Carver nachkaufen. Stefan versucht bisher solche Änderungen auch mit den schon verkauften Rädern kompatibel zu machen und uns dann als Tuning zur Verfügung zu stellen, so bleibt ein wenig des Community-Gedanken erhalten.



Na, dann kann ich mir die Arbeit doch auch sparen, oder?

@f4alcon: Der Grundgedanke war tatsächlich ähnlich. Wird aber mit der Mittelverstrebung eng.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Pintie (2. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> @_Qia_ mach doch etwas so in diese Richtung



ist der ein oder zwei teilig?

grundidee wie original ohne verstellung als reines Fräßporno:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (2. September 2013)

Einteilig, so ähnlich wie beim N.


----------



## Qia (2. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Einteilig, so ähnlich wie beim N.



Ist ein wunderschönes Stück.

Leider ist die Wippe deutlich schmaler und weniger hoch, wenn mans aus dem Block fräst....und nochdazu kostet das Nicolai ein ticken mehr als das Carver.

Wenn man die Wippe fürs Carver realisiert, benötigt man einen Block mit 3x soviel Volumen. Das kostet.

Wemm man Verschraubungen richtig setzt, dann halten die absolut genug aus und man sieht nicht einmal, dass es mehrteilig ist. 

Mir gehts da wirklich um die Herstellungskosten. Sowas konstruieren ist einfacher als ein mehrteiliges Bauteil. 

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Pintie (2. September 2013)

ich sags mal so...

mehrteilig kommt für mich schon in frage - aber ich würde die Teilung in eine andere Ebene legen.

ein Teil so wie das grüne nicolai. und zwar die Ebene zwischen unterrohr-druckstrebe. 
und dann ein zweites Teil oben drauf als verbindung zum Dämpfer.

Dann könnte man sogar noch beim kleineren Teil verschiedene je nach geo/federweg wunsch machen. 

und das Volumen Alu das man nur wegspant ist deutlich weniger


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Na, dann kann ich mir die Arbeit doch auch sparen, oder?
> 
> @f4alcon: Der Grundgedanke war tatsächlich ähnlich. Wird aber mit der Mittelverstrebung eng.
> 
> ...



Naja, du hättest erstmal einen Zeitvorteil, die Neukonstruktion der Wippe seitens Carver ist erst für MJ2015 geplant, da für 2014 nur die Prozesse optimiert werden/wurden.


----------



## Bordstein (2. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich sags mal so...
> 
> mehrteilig kommt für mich schon in frage - aber ich würde die Teilung in eine andere Ebene legen.
> 
> ...


 
Meinst du sowas in der Art?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9875021&postcount=351


So eine ähnliche Idee hatte ich auch schon. Man könnte am oberen Teil der Wippe den Flipchip weglassen, und stattdessen mehrere unterschiedliche, anschraubbare Dämpferaugen konstruieren. 
Diese Wippe müsste nicht so breit konstruiert werden, wenn man einen voluminösen Stahlfederdämpfer in einer flachen Position fahren wollen würde, und würde folglich nicht so dominant wirken. 
Gewichtvorteil dürfte dagegen höchstwahrscheinlich, wenn überhaupt, da zusätzliche, schwere Verschraubung, marginal ausfallen. 

Die beste Lösung wäre ein variables Dämpferauge am Rahmen. Die Wippe könnte man dann nach seinen geschmacklichen Wünschen konstruieren, ohne die Variabilität der Geometrie zu verlieren. Leider wäre dieses System nicht nachrüstbar. 

Gruß


----------



## Pintie (2. September 2013)

nein die Idee die es da schon mal gab ist nicht besonders gut. das wurde schon diskutiert.

dachte an sowas wie auf dem bild. aber beim malen ist mir schon aufgefallen das das Schmarn ist.... da ist ja ein sitzrohr im Weg....


----------



## f4lkon (2. September 2013)

Mit längeren Sitzstreben wärs halt deutlich einfacher aber auch nicht so hübsch


----------



## Qia (2. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> nein die Idee die es da schon mal gab ist nicht besonders gut. das wurde schon diskutiert.
> 
> dachte an sowas wie auf dem bild. aber beim malen ist mir schon aufgefallen das das Schmarn ist.... da ist ja ein sitzrohr im Weg....



Die beiden letzten Varianten hatte ich schon konstruiert. Kann ich gern zeigen. Die Halbrunde sieht leider nicht so schön aus und die letzte von Dir jetzt, verbaut leider den Platz der Verbindungsstrebe, vor allem dnn, wenn man einen 222mm Federbein fahren können will.

Ich bin heute abend mit der 4ten Version fertig, mal sehen, wie Euch das gefällt.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Qia (2. September 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Mit längeren Sitzstreben wärs halt deutlich einfacher aber auch nicht so hübsch



Das wäre tatsächlich die funktionalste Version.


----------



## Bordstein (2. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> nein die Idee die es da schon mal gab ist nicht besonders gut. das wurde schon diskutiert.


 
Ok, ich habe mir die Diskussion gerade kurz durchgelesen. 

Ich wollte mich weniger auf die Konstruktion, als vielmehr auf die Idee beziehen. 

Ich hatte die Idee eine einteilige Wippe zu herzustellen, und auf diese außen dann zwei kleine Platten als Dämpferauge zu schrauben. Anders als bei der Konstruktion von Hasifisch sollte es bei dieser Lösung weniger Probleme mit dem Kraftschluss geben. Auch würde ich die Wippe anders gestalten, das Dämpferauge dem Kraftfluss anpassen und die zweite Verschraubung im oberen Bereich der Wippe platzieren. 

Ich habe gerade viel für die Schule zu tun, wenn ich mal Zeit habe bastle ich ein bisschen am CAD. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (2. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das Original wiegt übrigens ohne Zubehör ca. 300g, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 200g plus schmale Aufnahme sollten das Mindestziel (also eigentlich das Maximalziel...) sein.



Gerade nochmal gewogen:

Wippe: 273 g
Flipchip: 7 g
Dämpferbolzen: 25 g
Dämpferschraube: 6 g
Buchsen: ?

==> 338 g als Referenz

Durch das 22,2er Einbaumaß spart man an den Buchsen und der Achse schätzungsweise schonmal 20g.


----------



## benzinkanister (2. September 2013)

Hab hier mal eine 1-teilige Fräsvariante gebastelt.
Mit ein fixer Geo, fixem Federweg und 22er Einbaumaß.

Aber man sieht das man da schon etwas kompakter wird mit dem Wegfall der Verstellmöglichkeiten und dem schmäleren Einbaumaß.

Ist natürlich unendlich aufwändig und teuer 











Bei der Sitzstreben-Verbindung hab ich mir gedacht, dass man da vielleicht sone Hülse nehmen kann und mit ner kleinen M6-Schraube festziehn. Könnte vielleicht ein bischen Steifigkeit bringen..

Gewicht mit Dämpferbolzen ca. 230g


----------



## benzinkanister (2. September 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja spaßeshalber mal einen FEA-Wettbewerb machen



dann fang du mal mit deiner Wippe an 

Gruß


----------



## Qia (2. September 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Hab hier mal eine 1-teilige Fräsvariante gebastelt.
> Mit ein fixer Geo, fixem Federweg und 22er Einbaumaß.
> 
> Aber man sieht das man da schon etwas kompakter wird mit dem Wegfall der Verstellmöglichkeiten und dem schmäleren Einbaumaß.
> ...



Schaut absolut schön aus. Aber leider ein absolutes Spanungsaabfall  und Kostenmonster. Klatgeschmiedet hätte das schon was.

Dennoch halte ich die fixe Position für den Markt als die falsche Entscheidung.




> Bei der Sitzstreben-Verbindung hab ich mir gedacht, dass man da vielleicht sone Hülse nehmen kann und mit ner kleinen M6-Schraube festziehn. Könnte vielleicht ein bischen Steifigkeit bringen..



Eine ordentliche Passschraube täte das auch.



> Gewicht mit Dämpferbolzen ca. 230g



Das klingt schon erstrebenswert.



benzinkanister schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal gewogen:
> 
> Wippe: 273 g
> Flipchip: 7 g
> ...



Das glaube ich weniger: Das sind unsere Buchsen mit 42er Breiten-Maß, die wir bei den 301 Wippen benutzen und die ich auch für das Carver vorgesehen hatte:





Die Richtung von Deiner Konstruktion ist schon echt schick, wenn der hintere Ausleger nicht so lang wäre, wär das auch günstiger machbar.
Als Nachrüst-Bauteil würde die vermutlich nicht unter 500 Euro zu bekommen sein, je nach Seriengröße.

Die Fixierung auf 22mm Buchsenbreite geht mir nicht so richtig ein.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2013)

passt jetzt nicht so richtig zu unserem Problem...

aber was haltet ihr von diesen Konstruktionen wie sie Specialized, lapierre, pivot und co jetzt bauen :





gut es ist etwas schwerer weil man 2 lager mehr hat, dafür wird der Hebel als solcher leichter.

jemand Nachteile die mir gerade noch nicht auffallen? Das sich beim icb mit sowas die Kinematik ändern würde ist mir schon klar.


----------



## DHVEF (3. September 2013)

Hat jemand die Bohrungspositionen und Maße als .step? Oder wie habt ihr die Infos erhalten?


----------



## benzinkanister (3. September 2013)

DHVEF:

Hab die stp bei dropbox hochgeladen, schreib mir ne nachricht mit deiner mailadresse dann lad ich dich ein


----------



## Bordstein (3. September 2013)

Guten Abend, 

hier mal meine Wippe im Prototypenstadium. Die Wippe ist etwas grausam konstruiert, aber seht selbst. 

Gestern kam mir die Idee, evtl. den Flipchip im Bereich des  Sitzstrebengelenks zu platzieren. Zu sehen ist nur die Wippe, zum Zeichnen des Flipchips war ich zu faul. 

Durch den Flipchip erfolgt eine Änderung der Wippe um jeweils 2,9° (sofern ich das noch in meinem müden Kopf habe). 

Eine geringe Abweichung der Dämpferaugen von ihren ursprünglichen Positionen wenn der Flipchip auf "steil" gestellt ist vorhanden, beträgt jedoch in X ~ -0,3mm und in Z ~ +0,3mm (Koordinatensystem wie in Bild 3). In der flachen Position bleibt alles gleich. 

Gewicht, da habe ich noch keine Ahnung, weil noch nicht final. 

Falls die Idee funktioniert (Raum an Sitzstrebe) bleibt die Variabilität des Bikes erhalten, die Wippe kann man jedoch cleaner gestalten (Design muss ich noch ändern), und sie sollte keine Problem bei dicken Dämpfern machen. 

Dämpferauge ist 45mm breit, da der Dämpfer sonst in der tiefen Position mit dem oberen Dämpferauge kollidieren würde.

Die Wippe orientiert sich weitestgehend an der ursprünglichen Version von Stefan. 























Gruß


----------



## Qia (12. September 2013)

Die neue Wippe:

3 Geometriepositionen bei einem einzigen Federbeinanschluss:

Angaben nach Geometrietabelle Hersteller:

Pos 1: 65° Lenkwinkel
Pos 2: 65,75°
Pos 3: 66,5 ° (leicht reduzierte Endprogression)









Gewichtsersparnis ca 60 bis 80 Gramm
Steifigkeit bleibt erhalten.

qia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (12. September 2013)

Die Optik ist einfach grauenhaft und auch aufwändig zu Fräsen.


----------



## kopis (12. September 2013)

geht mir genau so...sieht abartig hässlich aus !!!

Die Idee von Bordstein ist suuuper...soll die aus 3 Teilen bestehen? Sonst wird es ja wieder sehr aufwändig und teuer wenn das Teil aus einem Block stammt.


----------



## Pintie (12. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Gewichtsersparnis ca 60 bis 80 Gramm
> Steifigkeit bleibt erhalten.
> 
> qia



inkl schrauben ? und wenns 50g sind....
das mit der Steifigkeit glaube ich dir mal auf keinem auge...

auch beim zweiten hinsehen - kann keinen Vorteil zur original wippe erkennen.

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole....


----------



## Qia (12. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> inkl schrauben ? und wenns 50g sind....
> das mit der Steifigkeit glaube ich dir mal auf keinem auge...
> 
> auch beim zweiten hinsehen - kann keinen Vorteil zur original wippe erkennen.
> ...



4 kleine Titanschrauben M5 x 6 und 2 mal Alu-Schrauben M14x1 15mm (Kurbelschrauben von Tiso)

Dat wiegt nicht so viel.

Es gibt 3 Geometriepositionen.
Die Steifigkeit bleibt gleich.

P.S.: Wenn der Mensch mit Begriffen wie "nützlich" definiert wird, hatte Orwell wohl recht.


----------



## Qia (12. September 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> geht mir genau so...sieht abartig hässlich aus !!!
> 
> Die Idee von Bordstein ist suuuper...soll die aus 3 Teilen bestehen? Sonst wird es ja wieder sehr aufwändig und teuer wenn das Teil aus einem Block stammt.



Die Idee von Bordstein hat Auswirkungen auf das Bremsverhalten. Die Form ansich gefällt mir auch.

Teuer ists halt.


----------



## Pintie (12. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Die Steifigkeit bleibt gleich.



behaupten kann mans ja mal. 
Wahrscheinlich ist rotes alu steifer als 8000er....



Qia schrieb:


> Die Idee von Bordstein hat Auswirkungen auf das *Bremsverhalten*.



??? Made my day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (12. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> behaupten kann mans ja mal.
> Wahrscheinlich ist rotes alu steifer als 8000er....
> 
> ??? Made my day




Edit sagt: Ah ich seh gerade...ich hab die Wippe von Bordstein verkehrt herum gesehen. Die hinteren Anbindungen sind auf einer Linie, die vorderen übereinander.

Na dann will ich nix gesagt haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. September 2013)

Hmm, also das sieht irgendwie aus wie versucht Probleme zu lösen die nicht da sind. Sieht mir nach zu vielen Teilen aus die zu viele Verbindungsstellen haben die im Zweifel irgendwann das knarzen anfangen.
Und von der Optik am Rad bleib ich da doch lieber bei der originalen.

My Two cents. 
Dann biete lieber Zwei Versionen an. Einmal mit Verstellung in beiden Extrempositionen zum Dämpfer anders einhängen und einmal mit Mittelposition für 222er Dämpfer. Aber das wird dann vermutlich zu teuer...


----------



## Micha-L (12. September 2013)

Ich vermute mal, die CAD Dateien gibts nicht öffentlich für alle zum selbst nachbauen? Wenn nein, ist das Werbung und geht völlig am Thema des Threads vorbei.

Sorry Qia, aber auch im Zusammenspiel mit der penetranten Signatur ist das langsam wirklich etwas grenzwertig.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Qia (13. September 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, die CAD Dateien gibts nicht öffentlich für alle zum selbst nachbauen? Wenn nein, ist das Werbung und geht völlig am Thema des Threads vorbei.
> 
> Sorry Qia, aber auch im Zusammenspiel mit der penetranten Signatur ist das langsam wirklich etwas grenzwertig.
> 
> ...



Kannste gern haben.

Für manche ists halt schwierig zum Nachbauen, oder schlicht als Einzelstück zu teuer. Und da hab ich deutlich mehr Erfahrung als so manch einer hier. Ich habe 2 Jahre lang Tuningwippen weiter vermittelt an denen ich kein Pfennig verdient habe. Irgendwann funktioniert das einfach nicht mehr.

Das mit meiner Signatur ist im Grunde überlebenswichgtig. Dass das hier einige Leute nicht checken, oder es jemandem nicht gönnen schreib ich fairerweise mal unserem typischen gesellschaftlichen Verfall zu. So ähnlich wie meckern über Politiker, aber selber nix anstarten.
Also ja: Solls so sein....

Ich kenn das schon, dass da erstmal immer so nutzlose Meldungen kommen, statt dass die coolen mal so cool sind und die Arbeit eines Menschen würdigen. Aber wir sind ja nix anderes gewohnt. ;-) 

Solche Ansagen wie vom Lt. Animal Mother sind eher hilfreich. 

       @Lt.AnimalMother: Ich dachte an Vormontage mit Graphit, dann sollte es auch lange keine Geräusche machen.

Ich versuche halt mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen, also für Jeden etwas dabei. Manche Feebacks von manchen "schimpfenden" Kommentatoren sind ja auch schon eingeflossen. Im Endeffekt wird es wohl eine recht einfach gehaltene Version geben. Ich bin jedoch überzeugt, dass mehrere Einstellpositionen dazu führen, dass das Bike für DEUTLICH mehr Leute interessant wird.

Du sagst, Probleme, die nicht da sind. Ich finde, der Rahmen ist im Allgemeinen echt gelungen. MIR sind die Winkel aber allesamt zu flach und das Tretlager zu tief. Da is nix mit Wurzelfelder bergauf durchtreten. is auch n Erfahrungswert. N 65er Lenkwinkel kann für manch einen sogar störend wirken.

Die Probleme sind also schon vorhanden. Ich fahre nicht so gern mit Linienbussen durchs Gelände, ich mags ein bissi agiler.
Und ich denke, der Eine oder Andere würde das auch bevorzugen.

Aber es kommt noch eine weitere Version. Im Grunde durchlaufe ich eine Ideen-Bildungsphase.

Fazit: Ein Hammer Rahmenkonzept, mit Ausbaufähigkeiten. Und genau diese Ausbaufähigkeiten sind mein Arbeitskonzept.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. September 2013)

@Qia:
Ich bin ein freund des KISS-Prinzips, und irgendwie erscheint mir dieser Schiebemechanismus einfach etwas zu aufwändig für den Benefit den man davon hat. 
Zumal die meisten die eine Tuningwippe kaufen sich auf eine Position eingeschossen haben.
Ich hatte bisher in der hohen Position noch keine Probleme mit Wurzelfeldern


----------



## Pintie (13. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Und da hab ich deutlich mehr Erfahrung als so manch einer hier.



Gegen deine LV Wippen sag ich ja gar nix. Aber die sind halt was völlig anderes....



Qia schrieb:


> Ich kenn das schon, dass da erstmal immer so nutzlose Meldungen kommen, statt dass die coolen mal so cool sind und die Arbeit eines Menschen würdigen. Aber wir sind ja nix anderes gewohnt. ;-)



Das ist da www... was erwartest du? einfach damit leben oder lass es sein.




Qia schrieb:


> @_Lt.AnimalMother_: Ich dachte an Vormontage mit Graphit, dann sollte es auch lange keine Geräusche machen.



Das bekämpft die symptome nicht die Ursache. Und das ist glaub ich generell warum ich meine das deine Wippen eine Thema Verfehlung sind. 
Die Idee eine alternativ Wippe zu bauen kam daher das man die Ursachen los werden will...



Qia schrieb:


> Ich versuche halt mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen, also für Jeden etwas dabei. Manche Feebacks von manchen "schimpfenden" Kommentatoren sind ja auch schon eingeflossen. Im Endeffekt wird es wohl eine recht einfach gehaltene Version geben. Ich bin jedoch überzeugt, dass mehrere Einstellpositionen dazu führen, dass das Bike für DEUTLICH mehr Leute interessant wird.



- Alle die ich kenne die ein icb haben bzw. mit denen ich persönlich geredet habe wollen eben keine 20 fliegen. Die wollen wie ich die eine Wippe die passt ohne verstellung usw. 
Welche Feedbacks sind den eingeflossen? Der letzte Versuch ist soweit ich das sehe extrem weit weg von dem was gewünscht wird. 
Wenn ich mir die original wippe ansehe weiß ich echt nicht wie man das bike interessanter machen soll... schau mal was es alles für aufbauten gibt... vom 150/150 12 kg racer bis zum 180/190 17 kg DHler... 

Frei nach dem Motto "ein Genie kann alles aber nix gescheit...." läuft deine Wippe. Und das ist eben genau das was keiner will. sondern schon alle haben. Nur das die alles brauchbar kann nur etwas schwer ist.



Qia schrieb:


> Du sagst, Probleme, die nicht da sind. Ich finde, der Rahmen ist im Allgemeinen echt gelungen. MIR sind die Winkel aber allesamt zu flach und das Tretlager zu tief. Da is nix mit Wurzelfelder bergauf durchtreten. is auch n Erfahrungswert. N 65er Lenkwinkel kann für manch einen sogar störend wirken.



Hast du das bike mal im original gesehen und gefahren ?
Ja Tretlager ist niedrig, stört mich auch manchmal.. aber paar post früher kommst du noch mit veränderten bremseigenschaften wenn man die punkte verändert  
Und ich hatte noch nie ein bike das bergauf so geil über Wurzeln zu treten war. Der flache Lenkwinkel hat mich bisher nie im geringsten gestört. Aber das sind letztlich alles persönliche Geschmäcker die bei jedem anders sind. hat sich ja bei der Entwicklung gezeigt das da jeder was anderes will. Und wem es nicht gefällt kauft was anderes.


----------



## Qia (13. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Frei nach dem Motto "ein Genie kann alles aber nix gescheit...." läuft deine Wippe. Und das ist eben genau das was keiner will. sondern schon alle haben. Nur das die alles brauchbar kann nur etwas schwer ist.



Das sehe ich in sofern anders, da die sich ergebenden Geometriedaten alle samt einen echten Sinn ergeben. Jede von diesen Positionen ist für sich und einem Anwendungsbereich mehr als nur "ein bisschen" gewachsen.
Wäre das nicht so, wäre das Projekt für MICH uninteressant. Eine rein optische Wippe interessiert MICH am allerwenigsten. 

Die einzige Zusatzposition ist eine, die tatsächlich von verschiedenen Bikes am Markt fast Deckungsgleich und sehr beliebt gefahren wird.

Die Kunst ist es eher, soetwas unter zu bringen, ohne dass das Bike im Endeffekt dadurch Nachteile bekommt.

Mein Ziel ist ja eben, genau soetwas zu ermöglichen ohne das DU oder Andere, die das Bike fahren, auf die von Ihnen gewollten Vorzüge verzichten müssen, gleichzeitig aber eine Bandbreite damit zu erzielen, wo es machbar wird, so eine Nachrüstoption günstig zu fertigen.



> Hast du das bike mal im original gesehen und gefahren ?



Ich werde von der dunklen seite der Macht gelenkt.



> Ja Tretlager ist niedrig, stört mich auch manchmal.. aber paar post früher kommst du noch mit veränderten bremseigenschaften wenn man die punkte verändert



Dazu hatte ich bereits geschrieben, dass ich die Wippe von Bordstein verkehrt herum gesehen hatte. Hatte was mit den Borhungsgrößen und den großen Abstand zu tun.



> Und ich hatte noch nie ein bike das bergauf so geil über Wurzeln zu treten war. Der flache Lenkwinkel hat mich bisher nie im geringsten gestört. Aber das sind letztlich alles persönliche Geschmäcker die bei jedem anders sind. hat sich ja bei der Entwicklung gezeigt das da jeder was anderes will. Und wem es nicht gefällt kauft was anderes.



Eben. Es gibt eben ein deutlich höheres Interessentenpotential bei dem doch sehr günstigen Rahmen und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es eben genau dort auch einen großen, uns leider unbekannten, Anteil Jener gibt, die das Bike eben wegen seiner Flachheit nicht haben wollen.....und das einfach schade finden.

Ich fahre ein Bike dass man wundervoll über Wurzelpassagen bergauf treiben kann. Und ich mag das nicht missen.

Und bezüglich der Leute, die das Bike schon fahren. Klar wollen die es so, wie es ist. Sonst hätten sie's ja nicht gekauft. Es geht dabei aber wie gesagt um mehr als Jene, die das Bike schon haben.

Und das Letzte darf man auch nicht vergessen: Man wird es nie Jedem recht machen können

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. September 2013)

Ich denke dass mehr Leute vom ICB abgesehen haben weil es ihnen zu schwer erscheint. Und mit einer Verstellwippe die 70g holt kriegt man die nicht


----------



## Qia (13. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @Qia:
> Ich bin ein freund des KISS-Prinzips, und irgendwie erscheint mir dieser Schiebemechanismus einfach etwas zu aufwändig für den Benefit den man davon hat.
> Zumal die meisten die eine Tuningwippe kaufen sich auf eine Position eingeschossen haben.
> Ich hatte bisher in der hohen Position noch keine Probleme mit Wurzelfeldern



Ja, das Problem ist mir selber bewusst und versuch es gerad zu lösen.

Du fährst sicher 170er Kurbeln, richtig? 

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich einen Lenkwinkel unter 66° für ein Bike dieser Klasse für völlig überzogen halte. Bei meinem MK10 ist wirklich gerade eben noch agil genug.

Ich denke eben, dass Hobby-MTBs ansich IMMER Allrounder sein sollten......aber das ist eben meine Ansicht. Bei für Rennen genutzten Bikes sehe ich völlig Spezialisierungen ein. Aber es gibt so viele Menschen, die sich eben nur ein einzige Bike leisten können und genau dort das maximal machbare suchen.

Aber wart ab, was der nächste Wurf bringt. Inzwischen bin ich so weit, dass ich weiß, wo ich hinwill.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Pilatus (13. September 2013)

mir gefällt die Grundidee der Qia Wippe: die Geometrieveränderung zu haben ohne dass es optisch auffällt.
Aber an sich und im Rahmen gefällt sie mir gar nicht.

wie willst du eigentlich die verdrehung vom roten zum blauen Teil verhindern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (13. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke dass mehr Leute vom ICB abgesehen haben weil es ihnen zu schwer erscheint. Und mit einer Verstellwippe die 70g holt kriegt man die nicht



Da magst Du recht haben. Aber ich hab mich inzwischen, aufgrund eben der Allround-Einsetzbarkeit auch mit über 13 Kilo angefreundet....trotz doppelt so teuerem Rahmen.

Das ist so ein Prozess, den ebgagierte Biker durchlaufen, denkst Du nicht?
Bei dem Preis ist der Rahmen auf jeden Fall eine Option.


----------



## Qia (13. September 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> mir gefällt die Grundidee der Qia Wippe: die Geometrieveränderung zu haben ohne dass es optisch auffällt.
> Aber an sich und im Rahmen gefällt sie mir gar nicht.
> 
> wie willst du eigentlich die verdrehung vom roten zum blauen Teil verhindern?



Die äußeren 2 Hebel stecken auf nem 4Kant. Das Mittelstück hat beidseitig etwas Spielraum (im100tel Bereich) zum Zusammenziehen, so dass im verschraubten Zustand eine echte Klemmkraft vorhanden ist. Und wie Lipper Zippel unten bemerkt: der Rest geht über Formschluss.

Danke für Dein feeback. Ich hab mir schon gedacht: irgendwem muss doch die Idee auch gefallen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (13. September 2013)

> wie willst du eigentlich die verdrehung vom roten zum blauen Teil verhindern?



Ich denke das ist über einen Formschluss gelöst.

Must das Video anschauen, daß ist übrigens für einen CAD Anwender sehr schlecht gemacht und ist keine Werbung für Euch!


----------



## Qia (13. September 2013)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist über einen Formschluss gelöst.
> 
> Must das Video anschauen, daß ist übrigens für einen CAD Anwender sehr schlecht gemacht und ist keine Werbung für Euch!



Das ist auf eine Weise gemacht, dass sie wenig Zeit kostet. Für ne Präsentation und Diskussion sollte es reichen.

Ich muss leider, aufgrund der Art meiner Tätigkeit schnell und effektiv arbeiten. Aber wenn alles passt und ich genug Zeit zum Einarbeiten habe, werde ich demnächst mit einem deutlich anspruchvolleren Programm arbeiten, das deutlich bessere Darstellungen in kürzerer Zeit erlaubt.


----------



## Pilatus (13. September 2013)

Video kann ich hier nicht anschauen.
und warum werden das rote und das blaue teil nicht aus einem Teil gefertigt?


----------



## Qia (13. September 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Video kann ich hier nicht anschauen.
> und warum werden das rote und das blaue teil nicht aus einem Teil gefertigt?



Eben der Verstellbarkeit wegen. Aber ich hab schon eine bessere Idee.

Das Video steht auf youtube, oder liegts am Rechner?


----------



## Pilatus (13. September 2013)

es liegt an der Firma 

wegen der Verstellbarkeit können die rote und blauen Teile trotzdem in enem gefertigt werden, oder? es ändert ja nix dran ob die teile formschlüssig verbunden werden, oder einteilig sind.


----------



## GrillMeister (13. September 2013)

Hi,

Formschluss bei dynamischen belasteten Teilen und dann auch noch Alu... Das würde ich nur persönlich machen, wenn man mich dazu zwingt. 

Wird das zu breit, wenn man den Drehpunkt der Verstellung gemeinsam mit der Achse am Rahmen des Rockers legt? 

Grüße,

Gollum


----------



## Qia (13. September 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> es liegt an der Firma
> 
> wegen der Verstellbarkeit können die rote und blauen Teile trotzdem in enem gefertigt werden, oder? es ändert ja nix dran ob die teile formschlüssig verbunden werden, oder einteilig sind.



Ich sag ja, ich weiß da schon was. Bei bestimmten Lösungsansätzen ist das Sitzrohr im Ausgefederten Zustand im Weg. Das gibt halt spezielle Aufgaben vor.

Aber ich denke, das Thema ist auf eine Weis elösbar, die im Endeffekt auch wirklich gut aussieht.

  @GrillMeister : So problematisch ist das gar nicht. Wir haben da schon andere Sache gemacht, die sehr gut und knarzfrei funktionieren, wenn man bestimmte Faktoren berücksichtigt.

Aber wenns ohne geht, um so besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janifabi (13. September 2013)

also der Entwurf von Hasifisch wäre von der Optik her gesehen immer
noch mein absoluter Faforit



 @Qia: was hat dich denn eigentlich da mit dem neuen Entwurf geritten.

sorry, aber da fand deinen letzter Entwurf auf alle Fälle viel besser


----------



## Sun_dancer (14. September 2013)

janifabi schrieb:


> also der Entwurf von Hasifisch wäre von der Optik her gesehen immer
> noch mein absoluter Faforit
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann durchaus so...




Oder so...




CAD-Daten sind vorhanden (Autodesk Inventor oder *.step), falls jemand Interesse hat...



(aber erst ab Montag, da ich noch im Urlaub bin und keinen Zugriff auf die Daten habe)

Gruß Yves


----------



## Hasifisch (14. September 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Na dann durchaus so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Variante 2 bitte als 170mm "steil" zu mir.
Wohin soll ich wie viel überweisen?


----------



## Sun_dancer (14. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Variante 2 bitte als 170mm "steil" zu mir.
> Wohin soll ich wie viel überweisen?



Sind beide bereits als 170mm/steil 
Ich kann dir die CAD-Daten zur Verfügung stellen.

Eine Zeichnung mache ich aber erst, wenn ich selbst wieder eine fräsen lasse (kann noch dauern und dann mit Gleitlagern an Unterrohr und Sitzstreben).

Gruß Yves


----------



## Hasifisch (15. September 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Sind beide bereits als 170mm/steil
> Ich kann dir die CAD-Daten zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Eine Zeichnung mache ich aber erst, wenn ich selbst wieder eine fräsen lasse (kann noch dauern und dann mit Gleitlagern an Unterrohr und Sitzstreben).
> ...



Also ich kann nicht selbst fräsen (lassen), wäre aber bei dem Projekt sofort dabei, wenn du das machst. Inkl. der Gleitlager.


----------



## VF1 (16. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal noch ein Vorschlag, der ist aber noch ausbaufähig,
kann mit einer Strebe in der Mitte verbunden werden:




"]http://

[/URL]


Gruß Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (16. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Kannste gern haben.
> 
> ... MIR sind die Winkel aber allesamt zu flach und das Tretlager zu tief. Da is nix mit Wurzelfelder bergauf durchtreten. is auch n Erfahrungswert. N 65er Lenkwinkel kann für manch einen sogar störend wirken.
> 
> ...



nachvollziehbar. bei der tretlagerhöhe bin ich bei dir. die ist schon grenzwertig tief. ich hatte bereits etliche pedalkontakte mit dem untergrund. auf einer piste, wie denen in pila, ist dass dann weniger angenehm. da bin ich voll bei dir. die lenkwinkel - nun ja - das ist eine diskussion .... die letztlich ins nichts läuft. entweder man kommt damit zurecht, oder eher nicht. 

ICH bin aber mit deiner aussage oben ziemlich dicht bei dir.

optisch ist dein lösungsansatz zumindest erst einmal gewöhnungsbedürftig.
aber mehr lässt sich dazu erst einmal nicht sagen, außer dass er vom ansatz her interessant ist .


----------



## kopis (16. September 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Sind beide bereits als 170mm/steil
> Ich kann dir die CAD-Daten zur Verfügung stellen.
> 
> Eine Zeichnung mache ich aber erst, wenn ich selbst wieder eine fräsen lasse (kann noch dauern und dann mit Gleitlagern an Unterrohr und Sitzstreben).
> ...



könntest du auch eine Version mit 2 Federwegen machen? Ich habe einen Vivid Air in 222mm den ich gerne umhängen möchte 170/190mm.
Soll der Verbindungssteg in Version 2 geklebt werden oder was auch schön wäre, wäre eine formschlüssige Verbindung an der Stelle (Vielzahn/Sechskant ect.) und das ganze noch verklebt....oder braucht es das nicht? Warum willst du auf Gleitlager an beiden Stellen wechseln? Gewicht / Traglast ? 

grüße kopis


----------



## Qia (16. September 2013)

onkel_c schrieb:


> nachvollziehbar. bei der tretlagerhöhe bin ich bei dir. die ist schon grenzwertig tief. ich hatte bereits etliche pedalkontakte mit dem untergrund. auf einer piste, wie denen in pila, ist dass dann weniger angenehm. da bin ich voll bei dir. die lenkwinkel - nun ja - das ist eine diskussion .... die letztlich ins nichts läuft. entweder man kommt damit zurecht, oder eher nicht.
> 
> ICH bin aber mit deiner aussage oben ziemlich dicht bei dir.
> 
> ...



Es ist ja so, dass ich das Produkt eben nicht nur für eine Person designen kann. Bei mir ist immer die Frage, der Umsetzbarkeit. Wenn ein Einziger für sowas 3 bis 400 Euro ausgeben will....O.K.
Oder wenn einer sagt, er macht das für ein Paar Leute für wenig Geld, ist das auch sein Thema. Ich weiß ja, wohin das führt, meine Firma ist ja so entstanden.
Wenn Du einmal sowas privat machst und eh schon nichts dran verdienst, weilst denkst, is ja nicht viel Arbeit......und die Leute aber dennoch anfangen mit Dir zu handeln....dann weißt Du, es ist an der Zeit etwas zu verändern. 

Bezüglich der Optik: Ja, da gebe ich Dir recht. Im Grunde sind das auch erstmal Studien.

Bei den hier gezeigten Sachen zeigt sich für mich, dass bestimte Fragen gar nicht gestellt werden, die aber für die Funktion wichtig sind.

Einerseits wird bei mir an der Steifigkeit gezweifelt und die nächsten Vorschläge die gemacht werden, lassen jegliche Bewegung, die möglich ist, auf die Kugellager übertragen. Da frag ich mich....hä? Wieso kann man bei mir nicht normal auf das Thema eingehen?

Bezüglich der Geometrien: Ich denke, man sollte da einfahc auf verschiedene Fahrer eingehen, wenn es leicht machbar ist. Man sollte meherere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen und zwar so, dass die fertigung eben nicht mehr kostet. Ich glaube, ich hab da schon ne Lösung.

Bezüglich des Lenkwinkels: Der bietet soviel Raum, dass der noch flach bleibt, wenn man ihn 1,5 Grad steiler stellt. 

Schauen wir mal, was noch alles kommt.

Liebe Grüße
Oliver


----------



## onkel_c (16. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schauen wir mal, was noch alles kommt.
> 
> ...



ich bleibe da mal dran. wenns optisch akzeptabel ist, bleibe ich bei form follows function. ich bin gespannt .


----------



## Hasifisch (16. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bei den hier gezeigten Sachen zeigt sich für mich, dass bestimte Fragen gar nicht gestellt werden, die aber für die Funktion wichtig sind.
> 
> ...



Es wäre vielleicht hilfreich gewesen, den Eingangs-Post zu lesen:



benzinkanister schrieb:


> ...
> Um mal an zu fangen: was ich bisher immer wieder gelesen habe und auch selbst für sinnvoll halte sind folgende Eckpunkte:
> 
> - Dämpferaufnahme mit Einbaubreite 22,2 mm
> ...



Für mich ist eine Wippe, die _für mich_ sinnlose Einstellungsvarianten mit herumschleppt, komplett sinnlos, da ich mich anhand der bereits vorhandenen verstellbaren Wippe für eine Position entschieden habe.
Das war/ist überhaupt erst einer der Gründe, warum ich eine Wippe 2.0 möchte...


----------



## Pintie (16. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Für mich ist eine Wippe, die _für mich_ sinnlose Einstellungsvarianten mit herumschleppt, komplett sinnlos, da ich mich anhand der bereits vorhandenen verstellbaren Wippe für eine Position entschieden habe.
> Das war/ist überhaupt erst einer der Gründe, warum ich eine Wippe 2.0 möchte...





bin jetzt auch mal dazu gekommen einen Entwurf zu CADen ...
Werde den aber erst perfekt machen bevor ich mich hier um Kopf und Kragen verteidige wie Kia.

Meine Ansätze kurz:
- Optisch sehr ähnlich wie original

- 22,2mm Dämpfer Aufnahme (da hackts noch ein wenig evtl. muss ich das so wie im original lassen)

- eine Einstellung. Der Punkt liegt etwa in der Mitte zwischen steil flach 170 vom original. 

- D.h. mit dem originalen 216*63 Dämpfer hat man 170mm / und eine Geo die zwischen steil und flach liegt.
mit 222*70 Dämpfer hat man 190mm Federweg bei einer Geo die eher der 170 steil entspricht. (bei gleichen %sag)

- Die Wippe besteht dabei aus 3 Bauteilen. 2 Seiten und einer Verbindung die verklebt werden.
Die zwei seiten sind relativ einfache Alu Frästeile. die Verbindung wird ein Carbonteil. 

Das Carbonteil ist dabei so ähnlich wie die Rohrverbindung im orignal. schön groß für viel Trägheitsmoment und Steifigkeit. 
Die Form würde ich aus Schaum fräßen, prepreq reinlegen und dann im Vakuumbeutel ab in den autoklaven. 
(möglichkeit dafür vorhanden). 
Alu mit Carbon verkleben hab ich schon gemacht, und kenne jemand der da richtig Ahnung hat. 
Nachteil für die optik freaks: die Schöne Carbon seite wäre innen... Die Klebfläche muss ja möglichst perfekt sein. Der Klebespalt ist nur sehr klein. 

- Ziel ist auf jeden Fall funktion nicht design / gewicht. 

- Denke ich kann da am wochenende erste Bilder liefern.


----------



## Qia (16. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht hilfreich gewesen, den Eingangs-Post zu lesen:
> 
> Für mich ist eine Wippe, die _für mich_ sinnlose Einstellungsvarianten mit herumschleppt, komplett sinnlos, da ich mich anhand der bereits vorhandenen verstellbaren Wippe für eine Position entschieden habe.
> Das war/ist überhaupt erst einer der Gründe, warum ich eine Wippe 2.0 möchte...



Es geht aber nicht nur um Dich. Hast Du schon mitbekommen, dass man bei mir so eine Wippe bestellt hat?

Keiner sagt was gegen Deine Wippe und Deine Wünsche. Es wäre ja möglich, dass Deine Wippe eine Berechtigung hat und meine ganz genauso.

Ich frage mich ernsthaft, was an den Einstelloptionen falsch sein soll, wenn sie weder sichtbar sind, noch die Funktion einschränken.

Nochmal: Die flache Position: *und das ist jetzt meine Einstellung, * (die ich zum Thema nämlich bisher zurück gehalten habe) mag für manche ganz O.K. sein, aber ich finde die völlig neben der Sache für so ein Bike. Sie schränkt schlicht und einfach die Anwendungsbereiche ein.
Das Tretlager ist an seiner Position für bestimmte Strecken schlicht inakzeptabel. Die erreichte Systemlänge wird sich z.B. in den Alpen sicherlich nicht durchsetzen, es sei denn, jemand hat echt Bock sich sinnlos abzuquälen.
Wozu benötige ich so einen Sitzwinkel, wenn ich das Bike nicht bergauf pedalieren kann in schwierigen Passagen? Klar kann man kürzere Kurbeln fahren...ich schau mir nen 1,90 M Mann mit 165er Kurbeln an...Wow.

Für mich zeigt die flache Geometrie einfach einen Medientrend. Aber wenn das gemocht wird, dann wieso nicht? Aber deswegen soll ich aufhören mir meine eigenen Gedanken zu machen? No Way!

Wenn man all diese Bereiche anwendbar machen kann, ohne zusätzliches Gewicht oder technische Nachteile, sehe ich nicht, warum man darauf verzichten soll.


----------



## Qia (16. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Kragen verteidige wie Kia.



Was in euren Köpfen manchmal vorgeht...


----------



## Pintie (16. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Die flache Position: *und das ist jetzt meine Einstellung, * (die ich zum Thema nämlich bisher zurück gehalten habe) mag für manche ganz O.K. sein, aber ich finde die völlig neben der Sache für so ein Bike. Sie schränkt schlicht und einfach die Anwendungsbereiche ein.



Grübel... Was ist das für ein bike und was ist der Einsatzbereich?
Ich hab so ein Teil und bin jetzt 1500km gefahren / über 10 000 Hm rauf und deutlich mehr runter .

Da war von der Stadtrunde, über Ebene zum Baden gehen (Straße) bis Bikepark und knapp 2000 Hm bergauf tour alles dabei.

Meine Erfahrung zur Flachen Position (170mm! 150 bin ich nur 5 min gefahren): 
Im Flachen / trail usw mit kurzen Dämpfer nervig weil ich wirklich oft aufsitze. Mit langem Dämpfer macht das trotzdem Spaß. Bergauf fand ich das nur einmal doof, auf einem sehr langen steilen Forstweg aufstieg. 
Und Bergab ist die Laufruhe in Flach sehr spürbar. Ich war nicht nur gefühlt schneller unterwegs.
Es ist aber auch viel Gewohnheit dabei. Wie ich das Bike neu hatte passierte mir das öfter - unterdessen nur noch selten. Man verinnerlicht das und stellt sich mit dem Treten darauf ein.



Qia schrieb:


> Das Tretlager ist an seiner Position für bestimmte Strecken schlicht inakzeptabel. Die erreichte Systemlänge wird sich z.B. in den Alpen sicherlich nicht durchsetzen, es sei denn, jemand hat echt Bock sich sinnlos abzuquälen.
> Wozu benötige ich so einen Sitzwinkel, wenn ich das Bike nicht bergauf pedalieren kann in schwierigen Passagen? Klar kann man kürzere Kurbeln fahren...ich schau mir nen 1,90 M Mann mit 165er Kurbeln an...Wow.



Systemlänge? Ich habe mich mit meinem alten kurzen vor allem Bergauf viel mehr gequält. und kurven um die ich nicht rumkomme würde ich mit einem kürzeren auch kaum schaffen. 

Kürzere Kurbel:
Ich hab das bike mit 170er bekommen und bin dann auf 175 gewechselt. 
HAtte auch Bedenken das ich dann viel öfter aufsitzen würde. Aber bei meinen 195cm war mir die 170er einfach zu kurz.
Ergebniss: Man sitzt genau so oft oder selten auf. War auch überrascht - ist aber logisch. An den Stellen wo gefahr droht kann ich auch mit einer 150er Kurbel nicht mehr treten - also hab ich die Kurbeln Horizontal. und damit genau gleich viel Bodenfreiheit. Das man mit längeren Kurbel öfter Bodenkontakt hat kann ich also nicht bestätigen. 






Qia schrieb:


> Für mich zeigt die flache Geometrie einfach einen Medientrend. Aber wenn das gemocht wird, dann wieso nicht?



flache Geometrie muss man unterscheiden. Es gibt einmal sitz / lenkwinkel und einmal die Tretlagerhöhe. Die sind ja nicht voneinander Abhängig. zumindest nicht wenn man einen Rahmen konstruiert.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht nur um Dich...



Oh Mann...
Der Eingangspost ist *nicht* von mir!
Und: ich habe bereits eine Wippe mit Optionen und brauche diese nicht. Ich weiß, das die meisten Alternativ-Wippen-Interessierten das ebenso sehen. Warum sollte ich zwei Wippen mit Einstellmöglichkeiten brauchen?!
Aber mach doch was du denkst, ich lass dich jetzt bestimmt in Ruhe.

Merlin: bin gespannt. Hättest du denn mit vertretbarem Aufwand die Möglichkeit, die Wippe auch in "traditionell" 170 steil zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. September 2013)

Hmm, also fassen wir mal zusammen. 
Quia will eine Wippe bauen, nur 170mm, zwei bis drei Positionen, die etwas leichter ist. Die Steile Position soll evtl. noch steiler sein.

Merlin, Hasifisch und Co wollen eine Wippe mit einer Position. Merlin will gerne ein mittlere Position, Hasifisch die alte Steile. Soll die Verstellmöglichkeit wegfallen um Gewicht zu sparen, oder um eine Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, oder beides?

Design lassen wir mal aussen vor. Im Endeffekt liegt ihr alle gar nicht so weit auseinander, warum haut ihr euch so Köppe ein? Im Endeffekt kann man da auch zwei getrennte Entwicklungsschienen draus machen, und über beide objektiv diskutieren...

Naja, ich werde das mal weiter vom Spielfeldrand beobachten. 

Achja, ich hätte gerne leichter mit den beiden jetzigen 170mm Einstelloptionen. Und einer Dämpferbefestigung bei der ich nur einen Schlüssel brauche und nicht dauernd bangen muss die Schraube abzureißen...


----------



## Hasifisch (16. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...Soll die Verstellmöglichkeit wegfallen um Gewicht zu sparen, oder um eine Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, oder beides?...



Beides, davor aber Punkt eins: Optik.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...Design lassen wir mal aussen vor....



Nö... 



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...Im Endeffekt liegt ihr alle gar nicht so weit auseinander, warum haut ihr euch so Köppe ein?...



Weil es nervt?
Hier versucht jemand quer zum Projekt seine kommerzielle Wippe einzubringen. Das ich nicht falsch verstanden werde: das finde ich eigentlich gut - aber es gehört nicht in diesen thread. Sieht man recht leicht an den Diskrepanzen zwischen den Zielsetzungen im Eingangs-Post und den Zielsetzungen der Qia-Wippe.
Aber man sieht es auch schlicht am fehlenden Verständnis Qia´s für dieses Projekt und der mangelnden Einarbeitung in das Thema.


----------



## Pintie (16. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Soll die Verstellmöglichkeit wegfallen um Gewicht zu sparen, oder um eine Fehlerquelle auszuschließen, oder beides?



Mir persönlich gehts darum:
- weniger Teile - weniger Probleme und Knarzen usw.
- KISS Keep it stupid simple (oder simple stiff)
- Nach den Feldversuchen hab ich die für mich optimale position gefunden und verstelle nciht mehr. Problem: die position die ich am aller optimalsten finden würde bietet die original Wippe nicht (nur Mathematisch wenn man mittelt).
- den 2014er Vivid bekomme ich nicht in der richtung rein wie ich will




Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und einer Dämpferbefestigung bei der ich nur einen Schlüssel brauche und nicht dauernd bangen muss die Schraube abzureißen...



Das hatte ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Aber ist ein sehr Guter punkt. 
Bei 22,2 wäre eine kurze Passschraube gut. 
also so eine:






und am besten gleich auf der Gewinde seite ein Helicoil rein. dann ist das auch noch selbstsichernd, und kann nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hier versucht jemand quer zum Projekt seine kommerzielle Wippe einzubringen. Das ich nicht falsch verstanden werde: das finde ich eigentlich gut - aber es gehört nicht in diesen thread. Sieht man recht leicht an den Diskrepanzen zwischen den Zielsetzungen im Eingangs-Post und den Zielsetzungen der Qia-Wippe.
> Aber man sieht es auch schlicht am fehlenden Verständnis Qia´s für dieses Projekt und der mangelnden Einarbeitung in das Thema.



Hmm, ich verstehe den Eingangspost als: Wenn ihr Ideen habt schmeißt sie hier rein damit wir sie diskutieren können.

Nicht als: Wenn ihr Ideen zu einer Wippe mit einer fixen Stellung habt und nicht damit Geld verdienen wollt hier rein.

Das mit der mangelnden Einarbeitung mag zum Teil so sein, vielleicht auch nur blöd formuliert, da halte ich mich mit nem Urteil mal raus.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hmm, ich verstehe den Eingangspost als...



Mag sein. Aber lies dir mal unter diesem Kontext die Posts (vor allem die ersten) von Qia durch.
So, von meiner Seite reicht das jetzt zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. September 2013)

Wie dem auch sei, eins muss man ihm lassen. Er hat hier mal wieder Leben in die Bude gebracht, der Thread war ja doch ganz schön tot


----------



## Qia (16. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, eins muss man ihm lassen. Er hat hier mal wieder Leben in die Bude gebracht, der Thread war ja doch ganz schön tot



....man hätte zumindest in der Zeit einiges ins reale Leben bringen können.


----------



## Pintie (16. September 2013)

kann ja mal zeigen wie die Idee angefangen hat...

hab ich jetzt aber verworfen.

Die Dämpferaufnahme kommt auf das Carbon rohr. und ermöglicht somit 22,2mm.

macht das CFK Teil etwas aufwendiger, dafür könnte ein recht schlanker hebel dabei rauskommen.


----------



## Eisbein (16. September 2013)

Qia schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht nur um Dich. Hast Du schon mitbekommen, dass man bei mir so eine Wippe bestellt hat?
> 
> Keiner sagt was gegen Deine Wippe und Deine Wünsche. Es wäre ja möglich, dass Deine Wippe eine Berechtigung hat und meine ganz genauso.
> 
> ...



Also von mir aus kann der Lenkwinkel gern noch ein grad flacher sein. Bei deinen aussagen fragen ich mich was für trails du fährst. Vor allem berg auf über wurzeln... das gehört für mich eher in die kategorie AM fully, Touren fully, 29" !!! Aber eh ich jetzt weiter i.was interpretiere sag ich nur mal meine meinung zu der verstellung!

Das mit dem X-Flip-Chip sollte bleiben. Ich wechsel recht häufig zwischen 150 und 170mm. Zwischen steil und flach eher nicht. Was mich hauptsächlich stört ist das gewicht der wippe und auch die tatsache, dass die wippe recht dick aufträgt am unterrohr. Trägt sich verdammt schlecht berg auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qia (16. September 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Also von mir aus kann der Lenkwinkel gern noch ein grad flacher sein. Bei deinen aussagen fragen ich mich was für trails du fährst. Vor allem berg auf über wurzeln... das gehört für mich eher in die kategorie AM fully, Touren fully, 29" !!! Aber eh ich jetzt weiter i.was interpretiere sag ich nur mal meine meinung zu der verstellung!
> 
> Das mit dem X-Flip-Chip sollte bleiben. Ich wechsel recht häufig zwischen 150 und 170mm. Zwischen steil und flach eher nicht. Was mich hauptsächlich stört ist das gewicht der wippe und auch die tatsache, dass die wippe recht dick aufträgt am unterrohr. Trägt sich verdammt schlecht berg auf.



Ich bin auch mit 72° Lenkwinkel auf 80mm Federweg noch gesund den Berg runter gekommen.

Ich bin da ganz auf Deiner Seite. Es gibt vershiedene Geschmäcker. Deswegen vertrete ich auch die Position der verschiedenen Geometrie-Einstellungen. Du gehörst zu denen die Beiees nutzen. das der Rahmen hergibt.

Lg
Oliver


----------



## Qia (16. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> kann ja mal zeigen wie die Idee angefangen hat...
> 
> hab ich jetzt aber verworfen.
> 
> ...



Das is schon sehr Chick!


----------



## Hasifisch (16. September 2013)

Mal schnell mit dem Stift nachgedacht.







Merlin7 schrieb:


> kann ja mal zeigen wie die Idee angefangen hat...
> 
> hab ich jetzt aber verworfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pintie (16. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Mal schnell mit dem Stift nachgedacht.



ja so wird das nix... 
ich brauch zum verkleben ein geschlossenes Profil. damit das auch zentriert wird. (Verklebt wird da in einer Lehre wo man die Schraubepunkte festmacht. muss dann auch "gebacken" werden.

hab das schon anders gelöst. liefere da donnerstag Ergebnisse.

auf jeden fall bist gut in Handskizzen   bei mir ist CAD besser ...


----------



## Hasifisch (16. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja so wird das nix...
> ich brauch zum verkleben ein geschlossenes Profil. damit das auch zentriert wird...



Hätte noch eine Minute mehr investieren sollen, ist wohl missverständlich... 
Bin davon ausgegangen, das die drei Teile von einem Bolzen zusammengehalten werden und der Fisch in der Mitte in Ausfräsungen in den Boomerangs außen sitzt.

Und danke...


----------



## kopis (17. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> kann ja mal zeigen wie die Idee angefangen hat...
> 
> hab ich jetzt aber verworfen.
> 
> ...



Das sieht HAMMER aus 
Wir sind auf dem richtigen Weg

Wenn es jetzt noch möglich ist, mit der Klebung der Dämpferaufnahme auf unterschiediche Bedürfnisse eingehen zu können ist das Teil der HIT und für mich das "must have" am ICB

Mein Wunsch wäre eine 2 Punkt Aufnahme für 170 und 190mm Einstellung mit einem 222mm Federbein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (17. September 2013)

ohne merlins bildchen nochmal zu bemühen: ja, die finde auch ich optisch sehr gelungen! 



kopis schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch wäre eine 2 Punkt Aufnahme für 170 und 190mm Einstellung mit einem 222mm Federbein



damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden. ICH fände aber auch eine leichte anhebung des tretlagers wünschenswert. ich bleibe dabei, dass das tretlager schon arg tief sitzt. zumindest wenn man sehr aktive beinarbeit gewohnt ist .


----------



## warp4 (17. September 2013)

@Merlin7:
Wann darf ich überweisen ??


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (17. September 2013)

so sitze die nächste 6 Stunden im Zug. Werde die Version 1 mal doch zu ende machen.
und dann eine V2 mit Dämpfer am Carbon.

mal sehen was sinnvoller ist. optisch kann man die V2 sicher kleiner wirken lassen.

von der Fertigung ist V1 sicher einfacher und günstiger


----------



## kopis (17. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so sitze die nächste 6 Stunden im Zug. Werde die Version 1 mal doch zu ende machen.
> und dann eine V2 mit Dämpfer am Carbon.
> 
> mal sehen was sinnvoller ist. optisch kann man die V2 sicher kleiner wirken lassen.
> ...



ich würde auch die V1 nehmen, wenn du noch eine 2 Aufhängung (alte flache 150mm) für die Einstellung 170mm bei 222mm Dämpfern machen könntest brauch ja keine 4 wie bei meiner jetzigen 

Also ich bin schon gespannt auf die V2....wobei ich die V1 jetzt schon von allen bisherigen Versionen als die BESTE halte...super umgesetzt und stimmig für das Bike...tolle Arbeit


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. September 2013)

Aber von der Optik ist sie auch nicht viel weniger massiv als die originale Wippe, oder?


----------



## Pilatus (17. September 2013)

Oha!.
2 Punkte: 
-die Tasche zwischen Druckstrebe und Dämpfer ist irgendwie "komisch" bis sinnfrei.
-wenn du das Rohr von aussen getoolt ist und vonn innen der Druck kommt, hast du auch aussen die schöne Fläche. die Aufnahme an den Hebeln muss dann eben invertiert werden. Also das Rohr in die Wippe stecken  und verkleben und nich die Wippe in das Rohr.


----------



## Pilatus (17. September 2013)

doppelt...


----------



## Pintie (17. September 2013)

die tasche war noch aus einer Beta drin....

Das mit schmaler Aufhängung ist irgendwie viel aufwendiger zu realisieren. Und damit auch extrem viel teurer.

Vorteil von der breiten ist das der hebel nur 20mm dick ist und somit recht wenig alu im eimer landet. (müsste mal noch die Einspannungen optimieren).

praktisch wäre natürlich die klebfläche gleich innen als Tasche zu machen. Nachteil: das ding schaut nicht so filigran aus.

erste CAD abschätzungen würden übrigens knapp über 100g bringen. aber da geht noch mehr.


----------



## esta (17. September 2013)

Knapp über 100g  sieht für mich nach nem dichte fehler aus 

Kleine spielerei anmerkungen erwünscht. Schwarzer bereich würde dann nen +-45° layup sein











ca. 190g


----------



## Pilatus (18. September 2013)

warum muss der CarbonTeil gewölbt sein?
wie groß macht ihr in etwa die Klebefläche/Überlappung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (18. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> die tasche war noch aus einer Beta drin....
> 
> Das mit schmaler Aufhängung ist irgendwie viel aufwendiger zu realisieren. Und damit auch extrem viel teurer.
> 
> ...



 @Merlin, 
mir haben die Ausfräsungen gefallen und fand die V1 schöner weil technischer. Bei deiner obigen Version würde ich lieber die Fräsungen nach aussen setzen und die planen Flächen nach innen! Sieht technischer und filigraner aus


----------



## VF1 (18. September 2013)

Hallo,

mal ne Frage: 
was soll denn die ganze Wippe so kosten mit den ganzen Fräsarbeiten und dem Carbon?

LG Volker


----------



## Pintie (18. September 2013)

@_esta_: wenn man das logisch weiterdenkt kommt man da zu deiner Variante -richtig.
finde ich auch optisch sehr geil.

paar dinge dazu:

- die WÃ¶lbung wÃ¼rde ich im Carbon nicht machen - einmal weil du dann eine zweiteilige form brauchst, und es in der herstellung aufwendiger wird. (nochmal an die Design apple jÃ¼nger: die schÃ¶ne CFK seite ist leider innen.... AuÃen wirds flach aber nicht glÃ¤nzend. Wer das haben will muss extra Arbeit machen und lackieren / polieren)

- die verbindung mÃ¶chte ich mit Absicht nicht bis ganz unten ziehen. beim original habe ich schon mehrmals so viel dreck zwischen unterrohr und verbindung gehabt das es gerieben hat. und voll eingefedert sollten die ZÃ¼ge nicht gekÃ¼rzt werden.

- hab gestern mal einen dÃ¤mpfer dummy im cad gemacht um zu sehen wie viel platz der nach innen braucht. da kÃ¶nnte man auch recht schnell kollidieren.

- der Hebel ist halt besser auÃen flÃ¤chig und innen eingefrÃ¤st weil man dann gleich die klebeflÃ¤che bekommt. 

- Wie dick die Alustege sein mÃ¼ssen ist bei mir gerade WAG (Wil Ass guesses siehe video unten) da man zwar hÃ¼bsche bunte FEMs machen kann - ohne zu wissen welche KrÃ¤fte und Momente wo wirken aber recht sinnfrei.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIbN55vh0uc"]Autodesk Inventor Stress Analysis - Campaign to stop WAG Engineering - YouTube[/nomedia]


Kosten:
- zum Aluteil kann ich noch nichts sagen, das Ã¤ndert sich ja noch stark. 
- Das Carbonteil kostet so wie in meinem Entwurf unter 30â¬
- Kommt noch ein wenig Arbeit und eine Lehre zum kleben dazu.


Das Carbon kÃ¶nnte sogar doch schÃ¶n und billig werden. Hab was gefunden wo es runde und elliptische Profile als fertige Meterware gibt.


----------



## onkel_c (18. September 2013)

@Merlin: optisch finde ich die wippe gelungen. ich weiß ja, dass sie auf 222er dämpfer in einer einstellung geplant ist. eben so wie DU sie haben möchtest. ich würde aber gern eine zweite option haben wollen - any chance?


----------



## Pintie (18. September 2013)

Wenn ich mit dem ergebnis zufrieden bin mach ich alle files und zeichnungen, bezugsquellen und so open source.

Den Punkt der Dämpferaufnahme zu ändern ist bei der Konstruktion eine Sache von sekunden. (ist alles parametrisch im cad.).
auch das Fräsprogramm würde nicht viel anders. sollte also machbar sein


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2013)

Denke ich auch. Für zwei Positionen brauchen wir auch keinen Flipchip, der dient ja nur dazu das hässliche 4-Fachloch abzudecken. Zwei andere Bohrungen rein, ggf. noch die betreffende Ecke minimal weiter raus gezogen und gut.

Das ganz OS zu machen ist ne super idee, nur das doofe ist, ich kenn keinen der sich mit Faserverbundwerkstoffen auskennt. Einen Fräser findet man ja vielleicht noch. Kann man das Prepreg auch selber verarbeiten? Hat ja nicht jeder nen Autoklaven im Keller


----------



## Pintie (18. September 2013)

hab auch keinen im Keller, aber guten Kontakt zu einer Firma die nix anderes macht.

und das abgelaufene prepreq bekomm ich eher für lau....

wobei ich mich gerade sogar eher mit dem Ware als stange anfreunde. das ist 0 arbeit und man bekommt stücke die genau passen und auf beiden seiten schön aussehen. (sind gewickelte "rohre")


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. September 2013)

Das ist ein flexibler Schlauch der dann noch ausgebacken wird, oder wie muss ich mir "Stangenware" vorstellen?


----------



## esta (18. September 2013)

Habs mal bisl überarbeitet gewicht ca 160g +-10. Genug platz fürs Sitzrohr sollte auch sein. Hat wer die CAD daten vom hauptrahmen so das man das mal prüfen kann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (18. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ... Den Punkt der Dämpferaufnahme zu ändern ist bei der Konstruktion eine Sache von sekunden. (ist alles parametrisch im cad.). auch das Fräsprogramm würde nicht viel anders. sollte also machbar sein



unbestritten! .


----------



## kopis (18. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Den Punkt der Dämpferaufnahme zu ändern ist bei der Konstruktion eine Sache von sekunden. (ist alles parametrisch im cad.).
> auch das Fräsprogramm würde nicht viel anders. sollte also machbar sein



also ich wollte den Punkt nicht anders setzen sondern einen 2. dazu  
Sollte doch auch möglich sein...hast du das mal getestet?


----------



## Bordstein (27. September 2013)

Hi,

hier ein neuer Entwurf:
- 170mm und 150mm; Fache Einstellung
- Zarte 230g leicht(...), ich hab mal 7075 genommen.








Gruß


----------



## Sun_dancer (27. September 2013)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier ein neuer Entwurf:
> - 170mm und 150mm; Fache Einstellung
> ...



Willst du davon eine Gußform anfertigen lassen?
Wenn nicht, wird es mit spanabhebender Fertigung Unsummen kosten.


----------



## unchained (27. September 2013)

Allein die engen Radien im Inneren Bereich der Wippe sind fertigungstechnisch utopisch. 

Bedenkt hier eigentlich jemand das zur Wahl stehende Fertigungsverfahren für die Wippen?


----------



## Bordstein (27. September 2013)

Nein, 
ich wollte einfach ein paar Designvorschläge für die zukünftige, neue Wippe des ICBs machen.
Da die aktuelle Wippe ebenfalls geschmiedet wird, denke ich, dass es bei einer neuen Wippe auch möglich wäre. Deshalb habe ich eine einteilige Wippe konstruiert, die meiner Meinung nach einer zweiteiligen überlegen ist, mal abgesehen vom Gewicht. 

Eine eigene Herstellung ist nicht geplant, da ich weder ein ICB, Zeit, noch die Möglichkeit zum kostengünstigen Zerspannen habe.

Wie gesagt, sollte nur eine Designidee werden 

Gruß

PS. Ich bin kein Maschinenbauer (will es aber studieren), man verzeihe mir die konstruktiven Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bordstein (28. September 2013)

Hi, 

Ich habe sie mal bisschen geändert, nun wiegt die Wippe 251g, haha.
Wobei man die Dämpferaufnahme sicher noch filigraner gestalten könnte. Die ursprüngliche Aufnahme oben hat mir besser gefallen, allerdings habe ich diese etwas zu eng gestaltet wut. Auch die Radien sind vielleicht noch etwas zu klein.

Egal, seht selbst:





Gruß


----------



## Qia (28. September 2013)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe sie mal bisschen geändert, nun wiegt die Wippe 251g, haha.
> Wobei man die Dämpferaufnahme sicher noch filigraner gestalten könnte. Die ursprüngliche Aufnahme oben hat mir besser gefallen, allerdings habe ich diese etwas zu eng gestaltet wut. Auch die Radien sind vielleicht noch etwas zu klein.
> ...



Für eine zu schmiedende Wippe schaut das echt fein aus.


----------



## Bordstein (28. September 2013)

Hi, 

vielen Dank fürs Lob 

Ich habe nochmal ein Bike-Bild gemacht. 
(Ich hoffe das ist OK wenn ich die Bilder von Carver verwende, sind ja nicht meine Fotos, also wegen Urheberrecht etc.) 






Gruß


----------



## Qia (29. September 2013)

Bordstein schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen Dank fürs Lob
> 
> ...



Optisch ist das jedenfalls kein Fortschritt. Immer noch ein Klotz in einem doch recht zart (rein optisch) wirkenden Rahmen.

Das Gewicht und die Konstruktion wie gesagt: Cool!


----------



## janifabi (30. September 2013)

Hallo Bordstein,
leider kann ich da auch nicht wirklich eine Verbesserung gegenüber dem Original erkennen.
 
Optisch: auf alle Fälle net.
Stabilität: vielleicht
Gewicht : ?


----------



## Pintie (5. Oktober 2013)

weil ichs gerade zerlegt habe mal gewogen...
original mit chips 267g  (chips allein 14g)


----------



## kopis (5. Oktober 2013)

die Wippe vom ICB Clone gefällt mir sehr gut !


----------



## Bordstein (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute, 

vielen Dank für eure Kritik, so kann ich einschätzen wie ich die weiteren Wippen gestalten soll. 

Tatsächlich ist die Wippe von der Seite her betrachtet vielleicht noch etwas zu massiv gestaltet. Ich werde einfach vom Kettenstrebenloch zum Dämpferauge noch etwas Material wegnehmen, wie es bei der jetzigen Wippe der Fall ist, und schaue dann, ob sich die Optik bessert. 

Eigentlich gefällt mir die originale Wippe, von der Seite aus betrachtet, ganz gut. Ich denke die Dominanz der Wippe entsteht hauptsächlich durch ihre Breite und ihr sehr große Verbindung in der Mitte. Diese Punkte habe ich mit meiner Konstruktion versucht zu verringern. Ich denke, wenn man meine Wippe im Rahmen aus der Schräge betrachten würde, wäre diese weniger dominant als das original. 





Gewichtstechnisch müsste sicher noch etwas gehen. Ich mach mich mal die nächsten Tage an die Arbeit. 

Gruß


----------



## luniz (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe die Wippe mal spaßeshalber durch ein Topologie-optimierungs-Tool gejagt bzw. den theoretischen Bauraum davon, und das hier ist das Ergebnis:




Ein paar Erklärungen dazu (die FE-Theorie-Fachleute hören jetzt bitte kurz weg):

So eine Optimierung funktioniert im Prinzip wie FEM-Analyse rückwärts: Man gibt dem Programm einen Bauraum vor und Randbedingungen (Lager, Lasten etc.) und ein Optimierungsziel wie z.B. maximale Steifigkeit. Dieser Bauraum wird dann mit finiten Elementen vernetzt, die Randbedingungen aufgebracht und das Programm ermittelt, welche Elemente in diesem Netz viel oder wenig Last abbekommen. Diejenigen, die wenig Last abbekommen, sind eher unnötig als die mit viel Last. So wird eine -für den definierten Lastfall- optimale Materialverteilung ermittelt.

In dieser Wippe habe ich die Randbedingungen folgendermaßen definiert: 

1.) Natürlich eine Lagerung unten, welche Drehungen um die Lagerachse zulässt, aber keine weitere Rotation oder Verschiebung

2.) Lasten auf die Aufnahme der Schubstreben ungleichmäßig (rechts mehr als links) und zusätzlich eine Querkomponente

3.) Lagerung an der Dämpferaufnahme, nur die Verschiebung nach Vorne ist gesperrt, alle anderen Freiheitsgrade ungesperrt

4.) Zusätzlich dazu habe ich noch eine Symmetriebedingung gesetzt, und eine "Draw-Direction" also eine Entformrichtung von der Mitte aus nach aussen.

Was man an dem Ergebnis erkennen kann:

1.) Das ursprüngliche Design ist von der Verteilung her schon relativ gut

2.) Der Haupt-Lastpfad läuft von den Schubstreben zum Lager, um die Asymmetrie der Lasten dort abzufangen. Die Dämpferanbindung soll ja von der Asymmetrie der Lasten nichts abbekommen. Dadurch entsteht so eine Art "Banane"

3.) Der Optimierer hält es anscheinend für eine gute Idee, den Hohlraum in der Mitte noch durch ein diagonales Schubfeld zu verstärken. Inwieweit das fertigungstechnisch zu bewerkstelligen ist, muss jemand anderes klären ;-)

Natürlich ist dieses Ding weit davon entfernt, ein fertiges Bauteil zu sein, viele Stellen sind so nicht herstellbar. Aber vielleicht kann es ja dem ein oder anderen als Inspirationdienen, viel mehr als das kann so eine Optimierung in der ersten Iteration garnicht bieten...


----------



## unchained (9. Oktober 2013)

Der Hammer ! Sehr gut. Damit kann man bzgl. der Optimierung an manchen Stellen einiges anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (9. Oktober 2013)

luniz schrieb:


> die FE-Theorie-Fachleute hören jetzt bitte kurz weg


  hehe... aber für daus ist die Erklärung doch gut.


zum Ergebnis:
sehr interessant. hast vielleicht noch ein bild von der seite wo man die mitte sieht?

Die Schwierigkeit ist halt wie immer zu wissen welche "lasten" man annimmt. 

Mich wundert ein wenig der Kraftweg von druckstrebe zum dämpfer, aber das Ergebnis schaut erst mal nachvollziehbar aus. 

Fertigen will ich das aber nicht  

wirklich gute Arbeit...


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir das Teil mal irgendwer aus einem Klumpen Titan dremeln?


----------



## Qia (9. Oktober 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kann mir das Teil mal irgendwer aus einem Klumpen Titan dremeln?



Ich hab schmieden gelernt, ich könnte das in relativ genauer Oberflächenoptik aus Baustahl herstellen...


----------



## luniz (9. Oktober 2013)

Jungs, könnt ihr lesen? 

DAS IST KEIN FERTIGES BAUTEIL SONDERN EIN IDEENGEBER!!!

Kein Mensch will das so bauen!


----------



## BommelMaster (9. Oktober 2013)

da hätte ich eh eine frage

wenn zwischen "nicht so belasteten" und "belasteten" Fem-teilchen unterschieden wird - passiert dies stückweise, also die kraft wird in zwischenschritten auf die maximale kraft erhöht und bei jedem zwischenstück bleiben nur die belasteten erhalten(und von denen ausgehend wird das gleiche wieder beim nächsten zwischencshritt gemacht)

oder wird das Teil von 0 auf 1 maximal belastet und dann einmal die belateten und die nicht belatesteten teile getrennt?

kommt mir etwas komisch vor da da in der mitte diese scharfe kante ist(dieer dünne steg) und das material darüber und darunter praktisch nicht belastet werden oll


----------



## luniz (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi Bommel, danke der Nachfrage, war ja klar dass das irgend jemand genau wissen will ;-)

ganz grob funktioniert die Methode in etwa so: Es wird davon ausgegangen, dass Dichte und Steifigkeit des Materials bzw. der Elemente einen linearen Zusammenhang haben. Das ist natürlich nur ein Rechentrick, es gibt kein Aluminium mit 50% Dichte... 

Jetzt wird in einerm iterativen Prozess jedes einzelne Element im Bauraum über seine Dichte und damit Steifigkeit variiert, und nach jedem Element wird ermittelt, wie hoch der Anteil der Steifigkeit des einzelnen Elements auf die Verformung des gesamten Bauteils ist. Damit wird sozusagen die Sensitivität des Gesamtergebnisses ermittelt.
Dei Iteration erfolgt Gradientenbasiert, d.h. der Solver variiert ein Element und schaut dann ob die Steifigkeit bzw. Verformung viel besser wird oder nur ein klein wenig, also wie hoch der Gradient der Funktion an dieser Stelle ist. Merke: Das alles passiert für jedes einzelne Element, nicht nacheinander sondern unabhängig voneinander! Einschränkung dieser Methode ist, dass sie nur das erste, ggf. lokale Minimum der Funktion findet und nicht unbedingt das globale.






Diese Iteration wird nun also mehrfach durchfahren, der solver guckt also immer wieder "wie steil ist der Gradient? - noch steil->ja->also weitermachen" bis die Iteration konvergiert, d.h. sich pro Schritt an dem Ergebnis nicht mehr viel ändert. Das gezeigte Bauteil ist nach 36 Iterationen konvergiert.

So, jetzt haben wir den Bauraum gefüllt mit lauter Elementen, die eine Dichte irgendwo zwischen knapp über 0% und knapp unter 100% haben, das ist nicht sehr hilfreich. Jetzt muss man also das Ergebnis diskretisieren. Das heisst, dass die Dichte und damit die Steifigkeit der Elemente mit einer "penalty" belegt werden, und höhe dieser Penalty richtet sich nach der prozentualen Dichte. Diese Methode nennt sich "Solid Isotropic Material with Penalization" oder SIMP, wer nochmal Wiki/google befragen möchte... ;-)  @BommelMaster: An dieser Stelle entsteht der von dir angesprochene Steg, in der Realität würden die Elemente oben und unten davon natürlich schon auch etwas Last abbekommen, aber ihr Einfluss ist auf das Ergebnis geringer und sie fallen unter den Schwellenwert.

In dieser Darstellung hier ist die diskretisierte Dichte dargestellt:




Als nächstes löscht man dann natürlich die wenig dichten Elemente weg, und dafür gibt der Nutzer einen Schwellenwert an, und so kommt dieses Ergebnis dann zu stande:




So, ich hoffe ich konnte einigermaßen schlüssig erklären, wie diese Methode funktioniert.
   @Merlin7: Natürlich ist das Ergebnis stark davon abhängig, welche Lasten und Randbedingungen man definiert, zwar nicht auf deren absolute Größe aber auf das Verhältnis der Kräfte zueinander. Das kann man so erklären: Wenn ich nur eine einzelne Kraft aufbringe, dann ist es dem Solver egal, ob das 1N oder 1000N sind, er maximiert ja die Steifigkeit bzw. minimiert die Verformung. Interessant wird es, wenn ich zwei Kräfte aufbringe, an unterschiedlichen Stellen und/oder in unterschiedliche Richtungen: dann wird das Ergebnis natürlich vom Verhältnis der Kräfte zueinander beeinflusst.

Der Weg zum Dämpfer in diesem Umlenkhebel resultiert daraus, dass ich die Abstützung am Dämpfer nur an einer Position des Flipchip definiert habe (viel Federweg, flacher Winkel). Würde man das "richtig" machen wollen, müsste man hier mehrere Lastfälle definieren, für jede Aufhängung einen. Dann dauert die Rechnung aber auch entsprechend länger.


----------



## Pintie (10. Oktober 2013)

das die absolute Last egal ist ist mir klar.

Aber schon bei den Verhältnissen.... 
Trotzdem spannend was da so rauskommt. 

Welche software hast du verwendet? Ich hab das mal in autodesk inventor versucht. der hat sowas auch integriert - aber die Ergebnisse sind selten sinnvoll


----------



## Qia (10. Oktober 2013)

luniz schrieb:


> Jungs, könnt ihr lesen?
> 
> DAS IST KEIN FERTIGES BAUTEIL SONDERN EIN IDEENGEBER!!!
> 
> Kein Mensch will das so bauen!



Echt?  Ich hätts auch nicht wirklich schmieden wollen.


----------



## B.Scheuert (11. Oktober 2013)

luniz schrieb:


> Der Weg zum Dämpfer in diesem Umlenkhebel resultiert daraus, dass ich die Abstützung am Dämpfer nur an einer Position des Flipchip definiert habe (viel Federweg, flacher Winkel). Würde man das "richtig" machen wollen, müsste man hier mehrere Lastfälle definieren, für jede Aufhängung einen. Dann dauert die Rechnung aber auch entsprechend länger.



Nur so aus Interesse: Wie lange hat diese Berechnung ungefähr gedauert? Wie schnell ist dein Rechner (Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher) und kann man das Programm zur Berechnung im Hintergrund laufen lassen und währenddessen z.B. im Forum surfen oder arbeitet der Rechner schon für die Berechnung am Anschlag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (11. Oktober 2013)

@luniz

Koole sache!
Sachmal, die verbindung zwischen den beiden seiten, kommt die aus deinen bauraumrandbedinungen? Sieht so "gezeichnet" aus.

Kannst du  die optimierung theoretisch auch auf basis der vorhandenen wippe machen und diese optimieren?

Und danke für die erklärung, ich kannte das bisher nur mit dem weg über die die dehnung-temperatur-wärmeausdehnung. Meinst du damit kommen vielleicht weniger scharfe kanten raus? Da muss man ja keinen schwellwert definieren oder?

Gruss


----------



## luniz (11. Oktober 2013)

@benzinkanister: Den gesamten Bauraum der Wippe siehst du im ersten Bild meines vorherigen Posts. Im Prinzip ist es die Grundform der Wippe, also die beiden Platten aussen mit dem dicken Steg in der Mitte, ohne alle Ausfräsungen, Taschen, Rippen etc. In vielen Bereichen geht der Optimierer mit dem Material bis an die Bauraumgrenze, daher kommen die scharfen Kanten. Man könnte eventuell ein besseres/interessanteres Ergebnis erhalten, wenn man den Bauraum vergrößert. So eine Optimierung funktioniert natürlich besser, je mehr Material der Optimierer zu positionieren bekommt.
Die von dir angesprochene Temperaturmethode kenne ich nicht, kannst du mir da auf die Sprünge helfen?

   @B.Scheuert: Dieser Optimierungslauf hat in etwa 30min gedauert und nochmal 15min für die Vernetzung. Maßgeblich für die CPU-Zeit verantwortlich ist natürlich die Feinheit der Vernetzung. Ich habe als Randbedingung noch definiert, dass die dünnste Stelle minimal 1.5mm dick sein darf, dadurch folgt dass die Elementkantenlänge maximal 0.7mm sein soll, da flächen mit einer einzelnen Schicht von Volumenelementen zu numerischen Fehlern und methodisch begründeter "Versteifung" neigen. Man sollte über die Dicke einer Struktur also immer zwei oder mehr Elemente angeordnet haben. Das Multithreading funktioniert bei vielen dieser Operationen nur eingeschränkt... weiter kann ich das aber nicht kommentieren, dafür bin ich zu sehr Ingenieur und zu wenig Informatiker ;-) Es bleibt aber noch genug Puste übrig, um andere Dinge zu tun.
Mein Rechner hat 8x2.7GHz und 32Gb RAM, im Anhang ein Bild von während dem Rechenlauf...


----------



## zoryfl (11. Oktober 2013)

luniz schrieb:


> Mein Rechner hat 8x2.7GHz und 32Gb RAM, im Anhang ein Bild von während dem Rechenlauf...


OT: Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war der DualCore noch "total krass".. o_o


----------



## f4lkon (11. Oktober 2013)

zoryfl schrieb:


> OT: Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit war der DualCore noch "total krass".. o_o



Das ist doch schon beim Handy old scool


----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Oktober 2013)

Hübsch. Zwei 6-Kerner im Hyperthreading. Damit dürfte einiges gehen. Sofern die Tools das unterstützen, der Screen von Luniz sieht nicht so aus als würde die FEM die Last gleichmäßig verteilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (11. Oktober 2013)

war auch meine erste überlegung. wenn man nur 2 kerne 80% belastet ist die SW nicht so toll. 

da helfen 24 "kerne" a net weiter. 
Wobei das fürs Ego schon ein sehr langer ist.


----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. Oktober 2013)

Ist für das Render Porgramm gedacht , da nützt er alles was geht, beim CAD usw. bringt es nichts.


----------



## Baschtimann (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
was meint Ihr?
3-Teilig mit geklemmten Rohr!
Seitenteile aus 7075 Alu Rohr aus UD Carbon.


----------



## Sun_dancer (6. Dezember 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was meint Ihr?
> 3-Teilig mit geklemmten Rohr!
> Seitenteile aus 7075 Alu Rohr aus UD Carbon.



Coole Idee...
Einfach und sehr funktional.
Dürfte "wandstärkenoptimiert" auch gewichtstechnisch gut werden.


----------



## benzinkanister (7. Dezember 2013)

Gefällt mir


----------



## esta (7. Dezember 2013)

Umfangsklemmung ist ungeeignet für CFK Rohre. Lieber kleben, spart die Schrauben ein und ist besser geeignet für CFK.


----------



## Baschtimann (7. Dezember 2013)

Danke!
bin mir bei der Konstruktion unsicher wo der 170mm tief Dämpferdrehpunkt liegt!
150mm tief/flach sind 159mm vom Schwingenlager und 26° zum Sitzstrebendrehpunkt der einen 146mm Hebel hat. Wenn ich eine Gerade von 150mm tief und 170mm tief richtung schwingendrehpkt ziehe, wie weit liget die Achse hinterm Drehpunkt der Schwinge?
Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Baschtimann (7. Dezember 2013)

esta schrieb:


> Umfangsklemmung ist ungeeignet für CFK Rohre. Lieber kleben, spart die Schrauben ein und ist besser geeignet für CFK.



Hi,
die Klemmung hat ähnliche Dimensionen wie eine Lenkerklemmung und da gehts doch auch!
Bei Problemen kann man ja zu Alu wechseln die Spielerei bringt nur ca. 10 Gramm...
Allerdings ist die Konstruktion komplett um die Klemmung aufgebaut! Bei Klebeverbindung würde ich das Teil anders aufbauen!
Vorteil der Klemmung ist, dass ich die Wippe an Rahmen, Sitzstrebe und Dämpfer befestigen kann und dann erst klemme. So verspannt sich nichts!


----------



## benzinkanister (7. Dezember 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was meint Ihr?
> 3-Teilig mit geklemmten Rohr!
> Seitenteile aus 7075 Alu Rohr aus UD Carbon.



vielleicht erkannt mans in der Ansicht nicht genau, aber kannst du die Einbaubreit vom Dämpferauge schmaler machen? Ist ja eh schon 3 D 
So wie die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr: 22,Irgendwas oder so...

Gruß


----------



## Baschtimann (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin vorne bewusst auf 45mm Dämpferbefestigung geblieben um möglichst flache Bauteile zu bekommen und ein wenig Geld beim Material zu sparen.
Zudem lässt sich die Wippe so viel leichter anpassen!
Hier zwei Varianten:
1. Normale hohe 170mm
2. Drehpunkt Dämpfer auf 133mm Stellung tief für einen 222mmx63,5 DHX für 180mm Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (7. Dezember 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Klemmung hat ähnliche Dimensionen wie eine Lenkerklemmung und da gehts doch auch!
> Bei Problemen kann man ja zu Alu wechseln die Spielerei bringt nur ca. 10 Gramm...
> Allerdings ist die Konstruktion komplett um die Klemmung aufgebaut! Bei Klebeverbindung würde ich das Teil anders aufbauen!
> Vorteil der Klemmung ist, dass ich die Wippe an Rahmen, Sitzstrebe und Dämpfer befestigen kann und dann erst klemme. So verspannt sich nichts!


hey, 
der gröbste und hier wichtigste Unterschied zwischen einer Lenkerklemmung und der auf dem Bild ist, dass du hier direkt am offenen Ende klemmst, das ist beim Lenker komplett anders da stabilisiert der bereich außerhalb vom Klemmbereich die Klemmung mit. Dazu kommt das einige Hersteller bei CFK Lenkern um eine Aluhülse herumlaminieren um dem Problem mit der Klemmung ausdemweg zugehen.
Ich würde nicht sagen das es nicht möglich ist mit einem pur CFK Rohr zu klemmen, aber man müsste zur stabiliesierung +-90° schichten einlaminieren die zur Steifigkeit der Konstruktion nichts beitragen, nur um die Klemmung zu realisieren.


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Dezember 2013)

esta schrieb:


> hey,
> der gröbste und hier wichtigste Unterschied zwischen einer Lenkerklemmung und der auf dem Bild ist, dass du hier direkt am offenen Ende klemmst, das ist beim Lenker komplett anders da stabilisiert der bereich außerhalb vom Klemmbereich die Klemmung mit...



Ich glaube aber, das es beim Lenker um ganz anderen Belastungen geht (Hebellänge, angewendete Kraft) als an diesem Teil, was ja relativ klar definiert belastet wird.


----------



## Pintie (8. Dezember 2013)

und nicht sehr vorteilhaft belastet....
da ist ein alu rohr besser dafür


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Dezember 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> und nicht sehr vorteilhaft belastet....
> da ist ein alu rohr besser dafür



Hmmm...kannst du das erklären?
Wenn Klemmung und Rohr gut passen, ist doch kaum Klemmkraft erforderlich, es wird ja über fast die ganze Außenfläche geklemmt. Und die ganz großen Belastungen leitet die Wippe doch gar nicht über das Rohr, sondern in andere Richtungen ab...oder denke ich falsch?

Wie auch immer, stelle mich für sehr geringes Entgelt als Tester der ersten Prototypen zur Verfügung...


----------



## KainerM (8. Dezember 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was meint Ihr?
> 3-Teilig mit geklemmten Rohr!
> Seitenteile aus 7075 Alu Rohr aus UD Carbon.



Drei Probleme auf den ersten Blick:
-offensichtlich als Frästeil gedacht, dann aber eine Dickenschwankung um die Klemmschrauben herum? Zu teuer...
-UD-Carbon ist an der Stelle unbrauchbar. Wenn, dann ein Material mit Kreuzgewebe, aber auch das wirst du mit so einer Klemmung beleidigen. Außerdem ist das UD-Gewebe bei Torsionsbelastung schlecht, und nur wegen der ist die Querverbindung überhaupt drinnen.
-die Wandstärken der Rippen erscheinen mir sehr dünn - das könnte weich werden.

Wenn ich mir Rahmen und Sitzstreben am ICB so anschaue, dann würde ich auf die Querverbindung ganz verzichten - ich sehe da keine Notwendigkeit dafür. Verschraubung am Dämpfer Biegesteif ausführen, dann passt das.

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Dezember 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn man statt des Carbonrohres einen Carbonblock aus Vollmaterial als Brücke nimmt? Von der Stange mit Ausfräsungen/Bohrungen.


----------



## esta (8. Dezember 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> Drei Probleme auf den ersten Blick:
> -offensichtlich als Frästeil gedacht, dann aber eine Dickenschwankung um die Klemmschrauben herum? Zu teuer...
> -UD-Carbon ist an der Stelle unbrauchbar. Wenn, dann ein Material mit Kreuzgewebe, aber auch das wirst du mit so einer Klemmung beleidigen. Außerdem ist das UD-Gewebe bei Torsionsbelastung schlecht, und nur wegen der ist die Querverbindung überhaupt drinnen.
> -die Wandstärken der Rippen erscheinen mir sehr dünn - das könnte weich werden.
> ...



Das mit dem UD Carbon stimmt so nicht, UD bedeutet nur das man keine Gewebe benutzt. In dem Fall würde man, die Klemmbefestigung mal nicht einbezogen, 0° und +-45° Lagen nehmen um gute Steifig/Festigkeiten für Biegung und Torsion zu bekommen. Auch rein +-45° wäre denkbar, kommt haltdrauf an wie groß die Biege und Torsions anteile dann wirklich sind.

Die Querstrebe entfernen würde bedeuten das man die Kräfte über die Dämpferbuchse leitet und die damit die Buchsen und evtl. den Dämpfer überbelastet.

 @_Hasifisch_: Widerstandsmoment gegen Torsion ist Durchmesser/Radius abhängig je größter der Radius desto kleinere Wandstärke kann man realisieren für gleiche Widerstandsmomente, Gewichtstechnisch ist ein Vollblock da klar unterlegen.

Ein Rohr(muss kein konstanter querschnitt sein) ist da schon am besten geeignet. Nur das Klemmen ist halt suboptimal.


----------



## KainerM (8. Dezember 2013)

esta schrieb:


> Das mit dem UD Carbon stimmt so nicht, UD bedeutet nur das man keine Gewebe benutzt. In dem Fall würde man, die Klemmbefestigung mal nicht einbezogen, 0° und +-45° Lagen nehmen um gute Steifig/Festigkeiten für Biegung und Torsion zu bekommen. Auch rein +-45° wäre denkbar, kommt haltdrauf an wie groß die Biege und Torsions anteile dann wirklich sind.
> 
> Die Querstrebe entfernen würde bedeuten das man die Kräfte über die Dämpferbuchse leitet und die damit die Buchsen und evtl. den Dämpfer überbelastet.



UD: Stimmt, ich bin von einem "gerade" gelegten Rohr ausgegangen. Mein Fehler.

Querstrebe: Würde ich nicht sagen. Sowohl an den Sitzstreben als auch am Rahmen ist eine starre Verbindung vorhanden. Die Wippe ist also schon mal recht gut eingeschränkt in ihren Freiheitsgraden. Im Prinzip können die beiden Seitenteile nurnoch links/recht wegbiegen, weil die Lager ja relativ biegeweich sind. Eine Torsion der Wippe ist mMn nicht möglich, da dazu der gesamte Hinterbau "flexen" müsste - ein ausreichend steifer Bogen an den Sitzstreben könnte das schonmal wirksam eindämmen. Also muss die Wippe nurnoch die resultierende Querkraft aus der Desachsierung von Dämpfer und Sitzstreben aufnehmen -die wiederum sollte relativ gering sein.

Das ist ja ein Problem am MJ13, durch die extrem steife Wippe ist das gesamte Paket überdefiniert. Wohin das geführt hat ist ja bekannt - Dämpfer, die zwei, drei Millimeter außermittig waren. Das ist generell ein Konstruktionsfehler an fast allen Viergelenkern momentan - der Hinterbau ist überbestimmt. Ist wohl eine Methode, um die Hinterbauten "steifer" zu machen - aber eigentlich ists Pfusch.

Deswegen meine "Idee": die Dämpferschraube als zusätzliches "Stützelement" biegesteif ausführen, im Gegenzug dann allerdings die Aufnahme des Dämpfers axial NICHT definieren. im Prinzip geht das auch bei der aktuellen Wippe, der biegesteife Dämpferbolzen wär nur eine andere Möglichkeit das umzusetzen (mit einer einfacheren, zweiteiligen Wippe). Weil die Wippenbefestigung und die vordere Dämpferachse beide im Hauptrahmen untergebracht sind sollte es kein großes Problem sein die beiden Achsen parallel auszuführen, damit wär der Dämpfer auf eine reine Längsbelastung reduziert.
Das gleiche Spiel mit den Sitzstreben wär dann halt auch ein Traum: geteilte Sitzstrebe, mit Axialspiel an einem Ende - dann muss allerdings die Wippe steif ausgeführt sein. Momentan werden hier ein steifer Hauptrahmen, eine steife Wippe, eine steife Kettenstrebe und eine steife Sitzstrebe kombiniert. Die resultierende Konstruktion ist mehrfach überbestimmt, und funktioniert nur, wenn die Toleranzen sehr eng sind oder die Teile selektiert / gerichtet werden, und genau deswegen gabs mit den RnC Rahmen solche Probleme.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (8. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja genau der Grund warum ich kugelgelenke im Dämpfer sinnvoll finde....
dann ist der frei von querkräften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. Dezember 2013)

esta schrieb:


> ...
> @_Hasifisch_: Widerstandsmoment gegen Torsion ist Durchmesser/Radius abhängig je größter der Radius desto kleinere Wandstärke kann man realisieren für gleiche Widerstandsmomente, Gewichtstechnisch ist ein Vollblock da klar unterlegen.
> 
> Ein Rohr(muss kein konstanter querschnitt sein) ist da schon am besten geeignet. Nur das Klemmen ist halt suboptimal.



Das ist mir zu theoretisch. Die Frage ist doch erstmal, was treten an unserer Wippe denn überhaupt für Torsionskräfte der Seiten gegeneinander auf, bevor man sich Gedanken darüber machen kann, inwiefern welche Form dort besser/ausreichend/leichter zu realisieren ist.
Und wenn ein Block 5g mehr wiegt, dafür aber leichter zuklemmen ist...muss eben abgewogen werden.


----------



## Pintie (8. Dezember 2013)

so wer packt dehnmessstreifen und datenlogger an sein ICB ?

ich denke schon das da torsionsmomente auftreten die was ausmachen.

der hinterbau ist ja nicht perfekt steif...


----------



## osarias (9. Dezember 2013)

Baschtimann und ich werdens testen, jetzt nur noch einen CNC Fräser finden,...

Ist vermutlich die einfachste Lösung mal 2 solcher Wippen anfertigen zu lassen.


----------



## Baschtimann (9. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Ich denke das auf das Rohr keine starke Torsion wirkt. Falls sich die beiden Wippenteile zueinander "verdrehen" dann kann das duch die Anbindungspunkte Dämpfer Kettenstrebe und Lager abgeleitet werden. (die Huberbuchsen bilden auch eine recht steife Verbindung)
Somit dient das Rohr nur als Abstandhalter für die beiden Wippenhälften.
Weglassen würde ich diese Querverbindung nicht da sie die Lagerung im Rahmen stabilisiert.
Bei meinem Fritzz gibt es diese Querverbindung nicht allerdings sitzen da die Wippenlager im Ragmen und der Rocker läuft auf einer massiven Achse die die Wippe auch axial hält. Würden wir beim ICB diese Quervebindung wegzlassen hätte cih Sorge, dass bei starker seitlichen Belastung die Lager aus den Wippenteilen ausschälen. Stell mir das vor wie bei einem Kronkorken. 
Zu den Dimensionen:
Aktuell haben die "Rippen" der Wippenhälften auf jeder Seite einen Querschnitt von 6x10mm das 2x auf jeder seite. Somit ergibt das einen min. Querschnitt von 240mm^2. Das sollte einiges abkönnen bei 7075 Alu.
Die Obere Rippe zwischen Anbindung Sitzstrebe und Dämpferauge ist noch ein wenig massiver da hier die größten Kräfte wirken.
Das Rohr ist 30x25. Auch wenn es vielleicht nicht die optimale Anwendung/Lastfall für dieses Material ist denke ich das bei dieser üppigen Dimensionierung keine bösen Überraschungen geben wird! Und zur Not kann man ja auf Alu schwenken oder an jedem Ende einen dünnen Aluring ins CFK-Rohr einpressen um die Klemmbelastung zu reduzieren.
Gwicht liegt aktuell je nach Variante zwischen 240 und 250g.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Dezember 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Baschtimann und ich werdens testen, jetzt nur noch einen CNC Fräser finden,...
> 
> Ist vermutlich die einfachste Lösung mal 2 solcher Wippen anfertigen zu lassen.



Könnt ja mal in "zeigt her eure Selbstbauten" fragen, da sind einige die zugriff auf Fräsen bis 5-Achs haben. Evtl. findet sich da jemand der zwei Satz fertigen kann. Und Carbon-Knowhow ist da auch zu finden.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> Baschtimann und ich werdens testen, jetzt nur noch einen CNC Fräser finden,...
> 
> Ist vermutlich die einfachste Lösung mal 2 solcher Wippen anfertigen zu lassen.



Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall mit anhängen, wenn das okay ist. Ich brauche 170mm steil?!
Schickt mir eine PN wegen der Kosten, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedSKull (9. Dezember 2013)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich denke das auf das Rohr keine starke Torsion wirkt. Falls sich die beiden Wippenteile zueinander "verdrehen" dann kann das duch die Anbindungspunkte Dämpfer Kettenstrebe und Lager abgeleitet werden. (die Huberbuchsen bilden auch eine recht steife Verbindung)
> Somit dient das Rohr nur als Abstandhalter für die beiden Wippenhälften.
> Weglassen würde ich diese Querverbindung nicht da sie die Lagerung im Rahmen stabilisiert.
> ...



Ich würde ja noch zwei Schrauben streichen und nur einen Klemmschlitz pro Wippenhälfte vorsehen.


----------



## Baschtimann (9. Dezember 2013)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Ich würde ja noch zwei Schrauben streichen und nur einen Klemmschlitz pro Wippenhälfte vorsehen.


 
Hab ich auch überlegt und ist in einem frühen Entwurf auch so gemacht.
Problem dabei ist meiner Meinung, dass das Teil durch die zusätzliche mittlere Verbindung sehr Steif wird und ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die Klemmung dann noch funktioniert!
So viel Gewicht hat eine M6x30 Schraube ja nicht (Stahl 8g Titan 4,5g)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Dezember 2013)

Und 2g oder so sparst du ja wieder pro Schlitz


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte gern eingeklebtes Carbon-Vierkantrohr!
Keine Schraube, kein Verdrehen!


----------



## DHVEF (10. Dezember 2013)

Carbon Vierkantrohre sind gegen Torison noch empfindlicher als runde Rohre. Dann eher eine Ellipse.

Die Diskussion ist eigentlich hinfällig solang man keine Angaben über die Spannungen hat. Ich kann mir auf jedenfalls nicht vorstellen um welche Werte es sich tatsächlich handelt. Daher ist die Diskussion der Dimensionierung und Konstruktion ohne jeden Realitätsbezug. 

Außerdem sollte man nicht davon ausgehen, nur weil beide Seiten irgendwie miteinander verbunden sind, alle Verschiebungen der Seiten zueinander unterbunden werden. Die Verbindung und das verbindende Material sind nicht 100% Steif. 

Die Aktuelle Variante finde ich eigentlich am besten. Gewicht würde ich lieber am Hauptrahmen sparen. (Aus Kostengründen wohl eher nicht möglich)

Muss denn die Materialstärke der Wippe so dick bleiben oder gibt es da noch Spielraum? Ein anderes Material (Metall) wurde glaube ich schon diskutiert, mit dem Ergebnis das es nicht viel bringt, oder?


----------



## osarias (10. Dezember 2013)

2 unabhÃ¤ngige Anfragen fÃ¼r CNC frÃ¤sen bei Auftragsfertigung 800 - 1000â¬ je 
StÃ¼ck. Bei grÃ¶Ãerer StÃ¼ckzahl wird der StÃ¼ckpreis dann etwas gÃ¼nstiger.

Sooo, jetzt sind alternativen gefragt, offiziel ist das nicht zu bezahlen. Nach Aussage der Firmen relativ aufwendig in der Herstellung, ggf Hilfsaufnahme erforderlich und umspannen,...

Mal schauen wer sowas daheim kann,...  Wir bleiben dran,...


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Dezember 2013)

War irgndwie zu erwarten ...Haben die das aufgesplittet in programmierung, werkzeugkosten usw.?


----------



## Sun_dancer (11. Dezember 2013)

osarias schrieb:


> 2 unabhÃ¤ngige Anfragen fÃ¼r CNC frÃ¤sen bei Auftragsfertigung 800 - 1000â¬ je
> StÃ¼ck. Bei grÃ¶Ãerer StÃ¼ckzahl wird der StÃ¼ckpreis dann etwas gÃ¼nstiger.
> 
> Sooo, jetzt sind alternativen gefragt, offiziel ist das nicht zu  bezahlen. Nach Aussage der Firmen relativ aufwendig in der Herstellung,  ggf Hilfsaufnahme erforderlich und umspannen,...
> ...




Naja... das liegt aber hauptsÃ¤chlich an der Gestaltung des Bauteiles.

Wenn ich ein Bauteil in allen drei Dimensionen Formen gebe (WandstÃ¤rkeÃ¤nderungen, Radien und ÃbergÃ¤nge), dann muss ich es auch in allen drei Dimensionen bearbeiten (was es aufwÃ¤ndig macht).

Versuche mal das Bauteil unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Bearbeitung zu optimieren (Verdickungen an den SchraubenkÃ¶pfen eliminieren, durchgÃ¤ngige WandstÃ¤rken und ebene FlÃ¤chen wo es mÃ¶glich und designtechnisch vertretbar ist).
Damit sollte enormes Einsparpotential bei der Herstellung einhergehen...

GruÃ Yves


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Dezember 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Naja... das liegt aber hauptsächlich an der Gestaltung des Bauteiles.
> 
> Wenn ich ein Bauteil in allen drei Dimensionen Formen gebe (Wandstärkeänderungen, Radien und Übergänge), dann muss ich es auch in allen drei Dimensionen bearbeiten (was es aufwändig macht).
> 
> ...


 
Im Vergleich zu den ersten entwürden sind wir ja schon um einiges "einfacher" unterwegs!
Aber wenn ich die Wppe so einfach konstruiere das sie auf einer herkömlichen 3-Achsfräse herstellbar ist dann schauts einfach nicht mehr so schön aus und leicht wirds auch nicht werden! 
Würde ich die Verdickung an den Schraubenköpfen z.B. weg lassen bleibt nur die Wahl auf M5 zu gehn oder an den andern Stellen 2,5mm aufzupacken. Ein Versatz zwischen Wippenlager und Dämpfer/Sitzstreben muss rein. Die großen Radien könnte man durch Geraden mit kleinen einlaufenden Radien ersetzen aber schaut kacke aus!
Dann bleibe ich lieber bei der Original!
Mal schauen wies weitergeht wir haben noch die eine oder andere Idee!


----------



## mhedder (11. Dezember 2013)

Hatte hier irgendwie den Faden verloren...  

Was sprach eigentlich gegen die Idee von Merlin7 mit dem zweiteiliger Wippe und oval geformten Carbon-Rohr?

Gruß Marc




Merlin7 schrieb:


> die tasche war noch aus einer Beta drin....
> 
> Das mit schmaler Aufhängung ist irgendwie viel aufwendiger zu realisieren. Und damit auch extrem viel teurer.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHVEF (11. Dezember 2013)

Was ist eigentlich wenn man die Idee über mir nimmt, aber die Löcher nicht 90° zur oberfläsche fräst. Sondern eine nicht gebogene Platte nimmt und zum Ausgleich die Löcher im entsprechenden Ausgleichwinkel fräst. So reicht eine 2-3 Achsfräsemaschine.


----------



## osarias (11. Dezember 2013)

Was soll der Vorteil sein? Ist nen ziemlicher Klumpen, gefühlt schwerer als original.

Ziel ist es doch, dass es erstmal gut aussieht und keine unnötigen Verstellerein beinhaltet. Dann noch etwas leichter als Serie, das alles hat die Wippe von Bastimann.

Haben jetzt einen Fräser an der Hand und bleiben mal dran,...


----------



## Pintie (11. Dezember 2013)

weil schrägbohrungen absolute Notlösungen sind ?
Wenn man nicht wirklich muss macht man sowas nicht.


----------



## KainerM (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich erachte die Varianten mit "Knick" nicht als sinnvoll. Da geht Produktionstechnisch ein gewaltiger Aufwand rein - der Knick macht das Bauteil 2-3 mal so teuer. Das gleiche gilt für die Verdickungen an den Schrauben. Zerspanungsaufwand ohne Ende... Noch dazu zeigen die Verdickungen in die falsche Richtung. Ein ~10mm dickes Bauteil, das aus einem ~25mm Block gefräst wird - ein Alptraum.

mfg


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Dezember 2013)

Der Bauruam gibt leider vor, dass man auf jeder Seite 10mm offset braucht (Wippenlager zu Anbindung Sitzstrebe)! 
Da ja jede Seite eine schÃ¶ne FrÃ¤soberflÃ¤che haben soll wird noch mal ein wenig "plan gefÃ¤st" und schon komme ich mit einer 20mm Platte nicht mehr hin! Ob ich dann ne 21mm nehme die es wahrscheinlich sowiso nicht gibt oder gleich 25mm is auch schon egal!
Materialkosten meines Rockers in rein Alu sind ca. 25â¬. Die hohen kosten sind Arbeits und Maschienenkosten!
Haben jetzt einen bezahlbaren Lieferranten gefunden.


----------



## DerBresi (15. Dezember 2013)

nabend, 

mal so kurz in die runde, hat irgend wer schon nen proto gefertigt und den dann selbst verbaut und gefahren?

wie siehts mit nern kleinserie aus ?

gruß


----------



## Baschtimann (20. Dezember 2013)

So fertiges Design bestellt! 
Eine Kleinserie wäre toll aber erst mal testen ob auch alles funzt!
Allerdings ist so ein Fräßteil auch in Kleinserie trotz Optimierung nicht unter 350-400€ zu bekommen!
Da bleibt die Frage wer so viel Geld für sowas übrig hat!
Bei Interesse gerne PN an mich!
Zu der Auslegung:
Bei vollem Einfedern und einer angenommenen Belastung von 7,5kN hat die Wippe eine Sicherheit von 3,5 und flext 0,25mm!
Errechnetes Gewicht mit 30x2,5mm Alurohr und Stahlschrauben ca. 250g.
Mit Carbonrohr und Titanschrauben sollten 215g erreichbar sein.
Stellung ist 180mm flach! Der Dämpferdrepunkt wurde noch mal etwas tiefer gesetzt!
Spannend wirds ob auch 222x70 Dämper passen! Theoretisch sollten 3mm zwischen Sattelrohr und Querstrebe der Sitzstreben bleiben. Dann könnte man das ICB auf 203mm aufblasen wenn gewollt! Ich möchte ein 222x63,5 DHX 5 Air fahren und da sind die 180mm schön passend zur 180er Lux vorne.
Anfang Januar sollte das Teil kommen! Werde weiter berichten!
Gruß und schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Baschtimann (9. Januar 2014)

Update:




Hoffe das das Teil nächste Woche bei mir eintrifft!


----------



## VF1 (9. Januar 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo,

Teile sieht gut aus.
Wieviel Prozent Zerspanung hast du an einem Teil?

LG Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (9. Januar 2014)

Überschlagen ca. 85%


----------



## VF1 (9. Januar 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> Überschlagen ca. 85%


 
vielen Dank


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Januar 2014)

Cooles Ding, bin echt neidisch...
Wenn ihr mal eine preiswerte Reihe machen könnt, gib bitte Bescheid. Ihr könntet ja mal ein Angebot für z.B. 20 und/oder 50 Teile machen lassen und dann sehen, wie viele Leute zu den möglichen Preisen bestellen würden. Und möglicherweise hat sogar Carver Interesse an den Teilen als Option?


----------



## osarias (9. Januar 2014)

Also bei 20-50 Teilen wird es wohl schwer abnehmer zu finden. Lass erstmal die Haltbarkeit testen.
Vor allem wird es bei einer größeren Charge wohl kompliziert auf alle speziellen Geometrie wünsche ein zu gehen.


----------



## Baschtimann (11. Januar 2014)

Update:


----------



## Akira (11. Januar 2014)

Wenn schon Frästeil, dann hätte man eine kleine Tasche (kleiner Anschlag) für das Rohr fräsen können, so dass es nicht in Rohrachse aus der Wippe rutschen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (12. Januar 2014)

So würden auch 203mm funktionieren wenn jemand nicht genug FW bekommen kann 
@ Helmchen: Danke fürs Dämpfer leihen!


----------



## Sun_dancer (12. Januar 2014)

Baschtimann schrieb:


> So würden auch 203mm funktionieren wenn jemand nicht genug FW bekommen kann
> @ Helmchen: Danke fürs Dämpfer leihen!




Cool... mit den richtigen Freiräumen an der Wippe wird unser ICB zur "eierlegenden Wollmilchsau" 

Gruß Yves


----------



## osarias (30. Januar 2014)

@ Baschtimann nochmal Danke für die Konstruktion des Teiles angepasst an das Fertigungsverfahren.
ICB Wippe hergestellt mit Lasercusing. Jetzt nur noch iwie die Lagersitze in den Griff bekommen und dann hoffen das es hält! 
Das "Netz" muss noch entfernt werden, dient zur Stützung beim Fertigungsprozess


----------



## Pintie (30. Januar 2014)

sehr cool.
was für ein Material hast du genommen?

oder ist nur modell um zu sehen ob es passt?

noch die frage.... wenn man schon 3d druckt... was spricht dagegen die dämpferaufnahme enger zu machen?

hast du selber drucker ? hab mir mal LED gehäuse drucken lassen - da war fräßen auch nicht günstiger.


----------



## osarias (30. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte das so gerne mal fahren, das Material sollte Aluminiumlegierung AlSi10Mg / CL 31AL sein. Nach FEM hat die Wippe 2 fache Sicherheit. Dieses Verfahren ist auch für Funktionsbauteile geeignet, da werden ganze Prototypen Zylinderköpfe damit gefertigt.
Wäre vermutlich kein Problem die Aufnahmen enger zu machen, aber mir gefällt das so gut, vor allem ohne die Geoverstellung.
Wenn ich das Teil nach nachgearbeitet habe werd ichs mal fahren und schauen was passiert.
Ich habe keinen solchen Drucker, aber nen bekannten  Allerdings ist das so oder so nicht ganz billig,...


----------



## Pintie (30. Januar 2014)

Da hat der Bekannte aber wenig zu tun  
mit so einem Stück belegt man die Maschine (eos?) ja doch eine weile.

nach FEM  hihi... solange alles blau ist ist alles gut oder? Nein im ernst - da bin ich selber schon drauf reingefallen. Echte Tests brauchts halt leider immer noch. 

Aber wenn man die Möglichkeit hat ist das schon genial. Bin mal gespannt. Hübsch ist das ding.
Polierst du es noch ? 
und wie machst du die Lagersitze? reiben ist ja etwas blöd wegen den Stegen dahinter.


Ach Fragen über fragen... 

Wollte anfangs ja auch genauso eine machen - aber alle Anfragen bei Leuten die so einen Drucker haben waren dann nicht nur ein wenig zu teuer....


----------



## osarias (30. Januar 2014)

Ich werd die Wippe erstmal funktionel aufarbeiten und schauen obs passt.
Jup, leider gehts nicht aufreiben, also ist nur CNC Fräsen eine Option. Wir möchten auch nicht eine zu heftige Übermaßpassung für den Lagersitz nicht das das Material nen Sprung bekommt. Ggf das Lager einkleben. Die Flucht der beiden Lager muss ja auch sichergestellt werden,...

Die Maschine, auf welche zugegeriffen wurde hat ein ziemlich großes Bett, ich glaube 100x50cm. Da laufen natürlich allerhand Teile auf einmal. Wenn mal Platz ist kann man sowas auch mal rein platzieren!
Ist aber nicht die Regel und mit Glück verbunden.

Ich frag mich ja nur was ich am Rahmen zerstöre falls die Wippe brechen sollte. Die Strebe von der Sitzstrebe knallt im Falle heftig gegen das Sitzrohr. Vll bau ich mir da für erste Tests iwas dazwischen


----------



## Pintie (30. Januar 2014)

das sitzroh ist doch eh gebogen - das fällt nicht auf 

das gedruckte alu ist natürlich etwas spröder und bricht schneller als das im original. rein optisch bist aber ja nicht an die grenzen der MAterialstärke gegangen... 

rein aus dem Bauch würde ich die Schwachstelle am ende der druckstrebe suchen.


Was für Kräfte hast du den angenommen und wo eingeleitet?

unterrohr Lager fest und dann am Dämpfer und druckstrebe in welcher richtung. bzw auch mal querkräfte genommen?
denke das die querkräfte die eigentlich gemeinen sind. bzw halt die torsion in der Wippe.


----------



## Baschtimann (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
bei ner 500er Feder bauen sich 7-8kN zwischen Dämpfer und Sitzstreben auf. (ohne Dämpferkräfte, die allerdings max. eingefedert im Umkehrpunkt wieder 0 sein sollten da Dämpferkräfte ja geschwindigkeitsabhängig sind)
Querkräfte kann ich in Richtung und Betrag nicht einschätzen und habe sie deshalb auch nicht versucht zu berechnen.
Dazu kommt noch das die Kräfte bei der Berechnung statisch angenommen wurden. Dynamisch is ja wieder was anderes...
Der schlimmste Lastfall ist wahrscheinlich ein schräg gelandeter Whip ins Flache (querkräfte überlagert mit einem Durchschlag)!
Der Seb probierts bestimmt mal aus! 
Gruß
Basti


----------



## osarias (30. Januar 2014)

Wer landet denn nen Whip schräg!? 

Grüße

Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (30. Januar 2014)

schräger whip ins flache + gezogene Bremse.....

müsste mal die genauen Werte raussuchen, aber die maximale Kraft auf den Dämpfer und somit auch wippe sind am Anfang eines starken schnellen Stoßes am höchsten. 
gibt da bei pinkbike einen schönen Prüfstandtest.

Trägheit der Dämpfung ist da stärker als die Federkraft.

die 7-8 kn statisch sind glaub ich kein Thema. Wenn die nicht halten muss man die Wippe glaub ich nicht fahren.

in 2D hat die Wippe kaum Probleme. bei meinen 3D versuchen waren die größten spannungen am Ende richtung Druckstrebe. 
Unter Annahme: wippenlager unterrohr fest, vom Dämpfer 10kn gerade in Rahmenrichtung und 5kn von der Druckstrebe im 45° Winkel


----------



## Baschtimann (30. Januar 2014)

Mann kann da echt viel rechnen aber meiner erfahrung nach sind die teile in der realität stabiler... dynamische und satische belastung sind halt 2 paar stiefel! Aber dass die belastung wie oben beschrieben am höchsten ist glaube ich sofort! die fedrkraft voll eingefedert ist halt das einzig greifbare damit man mal ne vorstellung hat in welcher größenordnung man sch überhaupt bewegt.
man muss aber auch die anbindung der wippe betrachten und die ist auch nicht so mächtig ausgeführt. 2x 3mm alubleche am dämpferlagerpunkt am unterrohr und die holgebohrten M8 schrauben an der sitzstrebe sind auch nicht unverwüstlich. aber in der realität hält es ja! 
kann mich noch an meinen alten chef bei ner österreichischen motorradfirma erinnnern:"rechnerisch statisch halten unsere rahmen nicht aber real haben wir keine probleme!"


----------



## B.Scheuert (30. Januar 2014)

osarias schrieb:


> Wer landet denn nen Whip schräg!?


Das bleibt beim Rasen mähen am Hang leider auch nicht aus...





Aber dafür habe ich ja noch das dicke Rad. Einen Whip ins Flat habe ich noch nicht geschafft, stelle mir das aber verdammt unangenehm vor. Zumindest wenn man nicht mit dem Vorderrad zuerst landet, dürfte man doch ziemlich damit beschäftigt sein, nicht seitlich abzufliegen, oder?


----------



## Pintie (4. Dezember 2014)

Wollte mal nachfragen was jetzt aus der Carbon Wippe geworden ist?


----------



## warp4 (17. Dezember 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wollte mal nachfragen was jetzt aus der Carbon Wippe geworden ist?


 
Ich glaub, das wird nix mehr...
Hier ist ja schon länger "tote Hose" und wo Stefan jetzt eine Festanstellung sucht...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kopis (18. Dezember 2014)

woher weißt du das Stefan eine Festanstellung sucht?


----------



## warp4 (18. Dezember 2014)

kopis schrieb:


> woher weißt du das Stefan eine Festanstellung sucht?


 
Guckst Du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrener-bike-entwickler-sucht-exklusives-engagement.739437/



Gruß Uwe


----------



## kopis (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi Uwe,

holla...aber der richtige Schritt ;-)


----------



## Chris0711 (24. März 2015)

Es scheint zumindest eine Wippe 2.0 zu geben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03/24/maximflow-max-schumann-rides-winter-fotostory-video/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (25. März 2015)

hat ein anderer User im Nachbarthread gepostet:
http://www.bikesportnews.de/test-technik/spyshot-carver-ccb

es geht wohl doch weiter. Aber erst nächstes Jahr - vermutlich. Übrigens wieder mal ein neuer Produktmanager.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (25. März 2015)

Mein letzter Stand war das Carver das nicht machen wird. wohl kein interesse.
und die Konstruktion gehört Carver - und wird nicht open source.

aber ja in dem Video minute 1:01... wo steht das bike ? dann hole ich sie mir


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. März 2015)

Soso, das Bike wird also ab 2016 CCB (CarverCommunityBike) heißen. Wer is'n diese Carver Community? Macht irgendwie den Eindruck als wolle man mit uns lieber nix mehr zu tun haben. Ich finde es jedenfalls bezeichnend dass man diese News anscheinend nicht auf MTB-News veröffentlichen lässt sondern bei BSN. Aber ein Spyshot ist irgendwie was anderes als ein PM der grinsend nen Proto in die Kamera hält, oder?
@Stefan.Stark
Bist du da noch involviert oder bastelt das jetzt irgendwer anderes weiter?


----------



## KainerM (25. März 2015)

ich glaub da bastelt niemand mehr. Das im "Spyshot" gezeigte entspricht 1:1 dem, was Stefan schon vor seinem Abgang bei Carver konstruiert hat.

Was "CCB" angeht: Ich gehe davon aus, dass einfach die Kooperation mit dem ICB ausgelaufen ist - und weil Carver hier ja auch nicht unbedingt gut weg gekommen ist, werden sie auch wenig Interesse dran haben, die fortzusetzen.

Was soll ich sagen - ich bin mit meinem Hobel so weit zufrieden, aber Carver+Fahrrad XXL haben in meinem Fall wirklich auf ganzer Linie versagt. Da war einfach kein einziger Aspekt dran, wo alles nach Plan lief. Viel später als versprochen, falsch geliefert, falsche Teile im Lieferumfang, defekte Teile dabei, Wochenlang keine Auskünfte, etc. Und wie gesagt - dass in drei Jahren jetzt drei Produktmanger und ein Konstrukteur verbraucht wurden, das spricht Bände.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (25. März 2015)

> " Zudem wird die schon etwas klobige Wippe des Vorgängers durch eine einteilige Carbon-Wippe ersetzt."



schaut aus wie die Version vom Stefan... wäre schon nett wenn es die auch ist, und einzeln zu haben wäre.



> "Zudem gibt es keine variablen Ausfallenden mehr.Da war uns die Gewichtsreduktion wichtiger",



Hm Grundsätzlich brauche ich die Verstellung auch nicht... bitte Sitzstreben für 26"  Gewicht wäre es weniger, aber Steifer und weniger Knarzen und Spalten wäre mein Ziel.



> " "26 Zoll ist für uns kein Thema mehr. "


http://nsmb.com/dear-uncle-dave-7/

soviel zum Thema man hat die Wahl bei neuen "Standards" sie nicht zu kaufen....



> "Um gestaltet wird zudem die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr."



interessant - in wiefern.


----------



## KainerM (25. März 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> "Um gestaltet wird zudem die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr."
> 
> interessant - in wiefern.


Die neue Aufnahme ist nach den Bildern ein wenig höher.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. März 2015)

Also ich sehe die Entwicklung und den Bericht nicht so negativ. Einziges - aber großes Manko - ist eine gewisse Respektlosigkeit/Vergesslichkeit gegenüber der hier aktiven Community. Carver hätte hier im Forum als erstes die News melden sollen, Punkt. Ohne uns hätte es das Bike so nicht gegeben.
Ich persönlich freue mich trotzdem, dass es mit dem ICB weitergeht, egal in welcher Form. Die Änderungen kann ich aus Gründen des Marketings (650b) und aus uns allen gut bekannten Gründen (Wippe) verstehen. Allerdings bin ich froh, mein ICB mit 26" hinten fahren zu können.
Hoffe die Wippe gibt es als Ersatzteil...


----------



## Pintie (25. März 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hoffe die Wippe gibt es als Ersatzteil...



Habe schon alle Adressen die ich bei Carver habe angeschrieben 

Frage ist halt ob die zu unserem kompatibel ist.
Auf dem Bild schaut es wie das Teil vom Stefan aus - somit wäre das Ding kompatibel, und endlich auch mit 222mm Dämpfer ein etwas höheres Tretlager möglich


----------



## icemlmo (25. März 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also ich sehe die Entwicklung und den Bericht nicht so negativ. Einziges - aber großes Manko - ist eine gewisse Respektlosigkeit/Vergesslichkeit gegenüber der hier aktiven Community. Carver hätte hier im Forum als erstes die News melden sollen, Punkt. Ohne uns hätte es das Bike so nicht gegeben.
> Ich persönlich freue mich trotzdem, dass es mit dem ICB weitergeht, egal in welcher Form. Die Änderungen kann ich aus Gründen des Marketings (650b) und aus uns allen gut bekannten Gründen (Wippe) verstehen. Allerdings bin ich froh, mein ICB mit 26" hinten fahren zu können.
> Hoffe die Wippe gibt es als Ersatzteil...


Bin da genau bei dir.
Habe mich auch gewundert, dass hier nichts mehr kommuniziert wurde. Liegt aber vielleicht auch an den ständig wechselnden Mitarbeitern. Diesen Thread hier zum Beispiel hat ja hauptsächlich @Stefan.Stark seitens Carver gefüttert.


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2015)

Info von Carver zur Carbonwippe:

Hallo 

die Carbonwippe ist kompatibel zum ICB, ein Verkauf als Ersatzteil ist derzeit nicht geplant.


Sollten Sie Fragen haben, so stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit besten Grüßen

Jens Kulpe
Kundenservice Internet


----------



## Lindwurm (7. April 2015)

Kann man das verstehen. Typisch Carver.
Was wäre denn dabei die Wippe im Online Shop anzubieten.


----------



## Hasifisch (7. April 2015)

Lindwurm schrieb:


> Kann man das verstehen. Typisch Carver.
> Was wäre denn dabei die Wippe im Online Shop anzubieten.



Damit könnte man Geld verdienen, Leute zufrieden stellen und das Image aufbessern.
Das will man aber nicht...


----------



## Chris0711 (7. April 2015)

Wie würde sich ein reiner Tausch auf die Carbon Wippe auf die geo mit 26" ausfallenden auswirken? Lenkwinkel und tretlagerhöhe im Vergleich zu 170 steil?


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2015)

die Carbon Wippe hat ja 3 Stellungen bei der Geo.
(veränderbar beim Anschluss an die Sitzstreben)

Es sind die gleichen Geo stellungen wie bisher Möglich, + eine Mittlere.

Was ich besonders interessant finde, da so mit einem 222mm Sämpfer eine etwas steilere Stellung funktioniert. Bei der Serienwippe geht da nur die flache Stellung.


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2015)

Noch eine Antwort von Carver auf die Frage was ich machen müsste um an eine Carbon Wippe zu kommen:

Hallo Herr ...,

sollte sich an der aktuellen Planung nichts ändern, bleibt wohl nur der Weg das Nachfolgemodell CCB zu kaufen.

Mit besten Grüßen

Jens Kulpe

Kundenservice Internet

---------------------------------------------------

CARVER | Fahrrad XXL Group GmbH

Overbeckstraße 39 | 01139 Dresden | GERMANY Telefon/-fax  +49 69 907 4953 0 [email protected] | www.carver.de


----------



## mhubig (7. April 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Kunden*service*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (8. April 2015)

@Werlin7 Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Da gehe ich mal davon aus das Carver mit der Antwort Humor zeigt.
Vielleicht sollten mehr Leute eine Anfrage zur Wippe stellen. Dann würde es sich für Carver lohnen diese anzubieten.


----------



## Lindwurm (8. April 2015)

Ja natürlich.. Neues Rad kaufen nur um an die Wippe zu kommen.
Falls der gute Mann das wirklich ernst gemeint hat, hat er wohl das Wort SERVICE nicht richtig verstanden.


----------



## scottfreakx (8. April 2015)

Da kann man ja eigentlich nur froh sein dass das neue ICB nicht mehr mit Carver gebaut wird..


----------



## Pintie (9. April 2015)

nach nochmaligen hin und her...
die letzte Aussage von carver

"die aktuelle Planung sieht keinen Einzelverkauf vor, mehr kann ich aktuell hierzu leider nicht sagen."


----------



## KainerM (9. April 2015)

Carver eben...


----------



## warp4 (10. April 2015)

Passt leider ins Bild....
Der Kotz-Smiley fehlt mir mal wieder !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## mhedder (10. April 2015)

Eins ist für mich dadurch jedenfals klar geworden. Egal wie gut das neue Carver CCB wird und egal wie dringend ich ein neues Rad brauchen werde, Carver ist raus! In deren Köpfen ist wohl nicht angekommen, dass es auch dass CCB ohne die Gemeinde des IBC nicht geben würde!

Gruß Marc


----------



## kopis (10. April 2015)

Mit comunity hat das null zu tun...aber gaaanz viel mit carver...einfach nur traurig...


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2015)

Wer Interesse an der Wippe hat schreibe mir eine pm und vielleicht was der max. Preis ist den man zahlen würde.
Ich rede dann mal mit denen die das entscheiden.

zitat Service:"die Entscheidungen werden von unserer Geschäftsführung getroffen, leider kann ich hierzu keine weiteren Aussagen treffen."

Vielleicht erreicht man ja etwas wenn man paar Stück abnehmen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk00r (10. April 2015)

Aber der Preis war/ist heiß - dass muss man ihnen gestehen
Da muss man dann halt woanders abstriche hinnehmen


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2015)

Merlin7: ich wäre dabei, würde für ein Carbonteil auf jeden Fall 100 EUR ansetzen, mit Magengrummeln auch 150.
Allerdings kommen dann auch schon wieder Gedanken, den RnC an die Wand zu hängen und ein neues Bike zu nehmen. Carver hin oder her, das Bike ist nach wie vor genial und nach dem Kauf habe ich mit dem Hersteller nichts mehr zu tun...


----------



## Pintie (10. April 2015)

geht mir so ähnlich.
vor allem hab ich die Kiste langsam so wie sie für mich optimal ist...


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (10. April 2015)

hier hätte auch Interesse an einer Carbon Wippe und bis 150€ wäre ich auch da bei ^^


----------



## warp4 (11. April 2015)

Die Wippe interessiert mich auch. 100€ sind ok, über 120€ wird die Luft dünn....

Gruß Uwe


----------



## mhedder (12. April 2015)

Kann jemand abschätzen wieviel Gewicht eine Carbonwippe einsparen würde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icemlmo (13. April 2015)

@Merlin7: Ich wäre auch an einem Kauf der Wippe interessiert. 150€ ist aber absolute Obergrenze.
Man muss dazu sagen, dass der gute Jens Kulpe nichts dafür kann. Der ist in meinen Augen echt kompetent und versucht das beste aus dem Service zu holen. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Geschäftsführung die große Schwachstelle bei Carver.


----------



## Pintie (13. April 2015)

die Geschäftsführung von carver führt den laden halt so wie der zitonenfalter die zitrone faltet...

hab bisher 10 Interessenten. werde die Führer mal direkt anschreiben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. April 2015)

Interesse hätte ich auch, aber 150€ wären echt schon Autsch, da müsste sich doch ein erheblicher Gewichtsvorteil einstellen. Bis 120 würde ich wohl auf jeden Fall mit gehen.


----------



## scottfreakx (13. April 2015)

Wäre auch dabei bis max 150 euronen


----------



## SatanClaus (13. April 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn sie nicht mehr als 150 kostet....


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2015)

Also wenn bei Carver bei 15 Anfragen keiner ein Jucken im Geldzähldaumen bekommt, ist denen echt nicht zu helfen...


----------



## Chris0711 (13. April 2015)

Bis 150 € wäre ich auch dabei. leichter steifer schöner ;-) Was will man mehr. Ich will!!
Falls das jemand von Carver liest. 
Vielleicht könnte man eine Einmalbestellung für die Forumsmitglieder machen?
Dann habt ihr kein Riskio das ihr auf den Teilen sitzen bleibt. Das Ganze vielleicht bei der Produktion der Wippen für das nächste Modelljahr mit einplanen? Ohne Risiko für Carver, Geld verdient und Kundenzufriedenheit hergestellt.


----------



## Lindwurm (13. April 2015)

Interesse vorhanden. 
Ich glaube aber das denen die 15 Forumsleutchen nichts bedeuten.
Bin gespannt was raus kommt.


----------



## knuspi (13. April 2015)

Ich schließe mich an, für 100€ würde ich sofort die Wippe nehmen. Für 150€ würde ich auch gerade noch "ja" sagen. 

Ansonsten bleibt halt die alte Wippe dran. Ich bin mit dem Bike immernoch sehr zufrieden. Sehr schade, dass der Service quasi nicht vorhanden ist. Das nächste Bike wird sicher kein Carver mehr.


----------



## Mike71 (14. April 2015)

Ich wäre auch mit dabei, wenn Gewicht, Funktion und Design stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mubchen (15. April 2015)

Habs erst am WE von Hasifisch erfahren, dass es die Wippe gibt. Bin auch dabei! Max 150Tacken


----------



## Pintie (15. April 2015)

wären schon bei 20 wippen bis max 150€...

ist aber nicht einfach da bei carver den richtigen Ansprechpartner zu finden.

entweder tel. warteschleife, oder keine antwort auf email....


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2015)

Du schaffst das! Weitermachen!


----------



## KainerM (15. April 2015)

Ich könnte auch interessiert sein, aber kennen wir die finale Geodaten der Wippe?

Mfg


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2015)

breaking news....

Zitat Carver:
Aufgrund des sehr hohen Preises und des * unverhältnismäßig hohen Organisationsaufwandes* werden die Carbonwippen nicht einzeln verkauft.

auf die Frage wie das ist wenn die wippe bei einem neuen bike kapuut geht - also ob die dann Ersatzteile haben:

"bei einem Garantiefall liefern wir selbstverständlich Ersatz. *Die Entscheidung diese nicht als Ersatzteil zu verkaufen steht jedoch fest*."

liefern bedeutet dann wohl mal wieder nach 12-14 Monaten bekommt man ersatz


----------



## KainerM (16. April 2015)

Klartext: kein Bock.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2015)

Fazit: Carver aus der Liste in Frage kommender Bikehersteller endgültig streichen, und falls jemand aus dem Bekanntenkreis eins haben will eher abraten...


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Fazit: Carver aus der Liste in Frage kommender Bikehersteller endgültig streichen, und falls jemand aus dem Bekanntenkreis eins haben will eher abraten...



eher? ganz und gar abraten ...


----------



## knuspi (16. April 2015)

Echt traurig. Warum haben die damals überhaupt beim ICB-Projekt zugesagt? Echt schade um das schöne Bike. Hoffentlich geht an meinem Rahmen nie was kaputt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2015)

Weil Basti und Stefan, damals beide bei Carver angestellt bzw. unter Vertrag, das mit Hartnäckigkeit durch geboxt haben. Die Chefs waren wohl schon immer skeptisch bei dem Projekt.


----------



## Lindwurm (16. April 2015)

Warten wir mal ab wenn meine Wippe zufällig nächstes Jahr kaputt geht.. Ob man dann eine carbonwippe bekommt oder eine alte...


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2015)

eine alte raw mit weiß lackiert und gespachtelt.... frag mal lord helmchen...


----------



## scottfreakx (16. April 2015)

spachtel...?! an dem teil??


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2015)

Die bei Carver finden schon einen Weg. zur Not nehmen sie einen großen Hammer um danach die Dellen zu spachteln.


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2015)

Der Plan muss jetzt sein, sich eine Carbonwippe zu besorgen, danach ein Werkzeug zu fertigen und einen Carbonbetrieb zu finden, der uns die Wippen nachbaut.

Ich könnte kotzen. Müssen doch eine Alternative schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (16. April 2015)

Fertiger für Werkzeug und Carbonfertigung hätte ich an der Hand. bzw, würde ich das dort selber machen.

CAD Daten darf mir der Stefan aber (nachvollziehbar) nicht geben.


----------



## Lindwurm (17. April 2015)

Vielleicht hat der liebe Stefan eine Carbonwippe zu Hause rum liegen die zufällig bei Dir landet.


----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2015)

Was kostet ein brauchbarer Industriespion?


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2015)

meinst ich soll dem stefan mal einen Trojaner per mail schicken ?
Hm könnte man versuchen.


----------



## icemlmo (17. April 2015)

Echt irre, wie die bei Carver blocken. Und vor allem extrem ärgerlich. Es ist ja eben nicht so, als ob wir in keinster Weise mitgewirkt hätten.

Ich bin auch schon seit einem halben Jahr dabei, dass die von Carver mir den Versatz der Wippe richten. Bisher habe ich kein erfreuliches Ergebnis. Und das, obwohl Carver mein ICB einen Monat lang hatte, um die Wippe-Aufnahmen am Hauptrahmen zu optimieren. (Gesprochen wurde von einer neuen Hülse anschweißen auf der einen Seite und Planfräsen auf der anderen.)
Jetzt kam ich mit dem Vorschlag von unterschiedlichen Buchsenbreiten auf beiden Seiten. Kann ja eigentlich nicht sein, dass ich die Lösung für das Problem bringe, was deren Aufgabe ist.
Ich bin langsam sprachlos.


----------



## Tobiwan (17. April 2015)

Sehen wir es doch mal realistisch. Carver will Bikes verkaufen und was danach passiert ist denen egal. Andere Firmen denken anders und haben dadurch auch einen höheren Stellenwert - und können dadurch andere Preise aufrufen. Die Servicephilosophie von Carver wird sich unter der Führung nicht ändern. Wie heisst es so schön: Der Fisch fängt am Kopf an zu stinken!
Mein ICB funktioniert - nach Behebung der der Fertigungstoleranzen - richtig gut und ist für mich ein tolles Bike. Dass es sich so gut fahren lässt, kommt durch Stefan´s Einsatz und unserer Beteiligung. Empfehle ich deshalb das ICB - mit Abstrich JA. Empfehle ich Carver: Leider klares NEIN. 
Da ich selbst im Bereich der Positionierung von Produkten tätig bin, kann ich nur sagen, dass Carver die - aus meiner Sicht - seltene Chance nicht genutzt hat, sich besser im Wettbewerbsumfeld der sportlichen MTB´s zu positionieren - eher ist das Gegenteil eingetreten. Strategisch ziemlich ungeschickt, das Ganze 
Ride on!
Tobi


----------



## Pintie (17. April 2015)

Tja scheiße fällt immer von oben nach unten...
hab noch eine mail bekommen...

Wenn man die Carbon Wippe will muss man halt das neue Bike kaufen. ist eh viel toller mit 650B und so. Marketing blubber....

blabla....

Fazit: Die glauben wirklich das ich mir ein neues ICB kaufe weil es ja viel besser als das alte ist.



Wie Weltfremnd kann man sein.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Mai 2015)

mir hat man ja als ersatzteil für die gerissene sitzstrebe, eine gebrauchte in raw geschickt. Deren glück das es bei dem Titan-grau nicht so sehr auffällt, sonst hätte ich mich mit den 50€ entschädigung nicht zufrieden gegeben. 

Gut das alutech der neue partner ist, da kommen sämtliche mitarbeiter nach der testfahrt zu dir und wollen dein feedback was auch direkt versucht wird umzusetzen.


----------



## foreigner (26. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte auch eine genommen. 
Unverhältnismäßiger Organisationsaufwand. Erstens mal ist das nicht war. Das hätte man schön hier per Sammelbestellung machen können. Wo ist denn da der Aufwand? Sollen doch froh sein, wenn sie 20-25 Wippen mehr verkaufen und sich ihre Carbonform eher rechnet. Wer bitte kalkuliert denn bei denen? 
Und dann kann man auch nur sagen: Service beschissen. Das Bike hat sich ewig verzögert, nichts hat so richtig geklappt, dazu kamen maßlich falsche Rahmen und jetzt gibt´s nicht mal ne *Nachrüstwippe,* obwohl sie passen würde und *auch als solche angekündigt war*. *Das Feedback und Know-How der User wollte man bei der Entwicklung der Wippe wieder, aber dann schließt man sie aus*. Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin stinksauer. Ein solches Vorgehen ist schon eine Unverschämtheit. Um eine Firma mit so schlechten Service zu finden muss man schon lange suchen. @Stefan.Stark : Ich weiß, dass du da wenig Einfluss hast, aber das kannst du den Herren auch von der Seite gerne nochmal ausrichten, du hast die Konstrukion der Wippe ja hier auch initiiert.

Man sollte sich besser einen Aufkleber "bitte nicht kaufen" aufs Rad kleben, dass nicht zufällig Leute von der schicken Optik geblendet werden und auf dumme Ideen kommen.

Die Wippe wäre echt fein, vor allem weil Sie auch die Dämpferkompatibilität erhöht. Durch die Verstellung mit Chip in der Dämpferaufnahme passen ja einige gute Dämpfer nur in der steilen Einstellung, die für viele ja nicht wirklich in Frage kommt. Auch daher wäre eine Nachrüstwippe sehr positiv gewesen.


----------



## Pintie (26. Mai 2015)

...nur in der flachen....

genau deswegen hätte ich die Wippe gerne. etwas steilere Winkel trotz langem Dämpfer.

Ich hatte nach meinem letzten Post noch einen vom Craver am Telefon..
klare ansage: "Da noch mehr zu fertigen ist zu viel Aufwand. Wir verdienen dann halt lieber weniger. Es wurden genau so viele Wippen gefertigt wie Rahmen geordert wurden"

d.h. die haben genau 0 Ersatzteile wenn mal eine kaputt geht.

Aber man kann ihnen nicht vorwerfen das sie Profitgeil sind und alles nur machen um Geld zu verdienen. Die scheißen schon vorher auf den kunden bevor sie Geld verdienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Mai 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...nur in der flachen....
> 
> genau deswegen hätte ich die Wippe gerne. etwas steilere Winkel trotz langem Dämpfer.
> 
> ...



Traurig.

Ich meinte schon, dass die flache Stellung nicht geht. Versuch mal einen CCDB Air in flacher Einstellung bei 170mm richtig herum Einzubauen. Oder einen Inline, das scheitert komplett. Daher wäre die Wippe wünschenswert gewesen.
Aber wer so kalkuliert, der verdient es eigentlich auch nicht, Fahrräder zu verkaufen.


----------



## Pintie (26. Mai 2015)

wir reden aneinander vorbei...

ich hab ja einen vivid air drin. der geht auch nur mit luftkammer nach vorne.

Aber das ist ja nicht das Problem...

Das Problem ist, das die langen 222mm Dämpfer nur in den Flachen stellungen passen. 
in der Steilen kollidiert das Yoke mit dem Tretlager.

bei der neuen Wippe könnte man eine Stellung zwischen der alten steil und Flach nehmen. 
d.h. das die Winkel bei langem Dämpfer und gleichem SAG denen der Steilen bei kurzem Dämpfer entsprechen. 
(die cfk wippe hat ja 3 Stellungen. die alten flach /steil und eine dazwischen).


----------



## foreigner (26. Mai 2015)

Ja, hab dich schon verstanden. Mir persönlich ging´s um die andere Geschichte mit 216mm Dämpfern. Auch da umgeht man Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit der neuen Wippe. Das andere ist mir auch bewusst.


----------



## foreigner (26. Mai 2015)

Aber mal an die Runde:
Gäbe es Interesse an neuen, geänderten CNC Wippen (Nach Carbon-vorbild) ?
Dann könnte man sich bei entsprechend vielen Leuten ja mal einen suchen, der da was macht ...


----------



## Eisbein (26. Mai 2015)

In riva sah ich am Rad von einem teamfahrer die Carbonwippe, aber vll. hat er ja ein kompletten rahmen bekommen.

Und das bei Carver keine ersatzteile produziert werden, hatten wir ja schon mal als meine Sitzstrebe gerissen ist.


----------



## scottfreakx (26. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber mal an die Runde:
> Gäbe es Interesse an neuen, geänderten CNC Wippen (Nach Carbon-vorbild) ?
> Dann könnte man sich bei entsprechend vielen Leuten ja mal einen suchen, der da was macht ...


joa wäre schon interessant


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2015)

wippe war auch an einem austellungsrad am wochenende in Sölden zu sehen. Was carver in Sölden gemacht hat, ist mir aber ein rätsel. Immerhin bekam ich einen kontakt der mir ein lagerkit zuschicken möchte. 

Ansonsten die üblichen phrasen: alles wird besser, wir haben viele ersatzteile bestellt, das ist eher ein problem was von der unternehmensführung ausgeht, wir würden ja gern,.... 

Den war es sichtlich unangenehm, als ich ihnen von den tollen erfahrungen zum ICB und Fahrrad XXL - Mitarbeitern berichtete.


----------



## knuspi (18. Juli 2015)

Auf Facebook wurden Bilder vom neuen CBB veröffentlich. Auf eine Anfrage von Tobi Stahl nach der Nachrüstbarkeit gab es folgende Antwort:

_Hallo Tobias, ja den neuen Carbon Rocker kannst Du am alten ICB nachrüsten. Wir werden in kürze ein Tuning Kit veröffentlichen. Mit sportlichen Grüßen Dein Carver Bikes Team._

Vielleicht besteht ja doch noch Hoffnung 

Quelle


----------



## jr.tobi87 (27. Juli 2015)

Sorry  für die offtopic.

Weiß jemand ob es die Ersatzteilkits die auf der Homepage von Fahrrad XXL gelistet waren noch zu kaufen gibt?

Schrauben-Bolzen-Kit und optimierte Horst Link Lager wären Interessant.

Carbonwippe sieht top aus hoffentlich gibt es die zum nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (28. Juli 2015)

Ah noch einer der es gemerkt hat...
Nachdem ich eine HL Schraube verloren hatte habe ich auch nachgefragt.

ich sags mal so.... ich habe jetzt eine andere Schraube drin die auch passt.

mehr als 2 Jahre Ersatzteilsupport darf man bei carver wohl nicht erwarten.


----------



## scottfreakx (28. Juli 2015)

is nicht denen ihr ernst..?!


----------



## jr.tobi87 (28. Juli 2015)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Ah noch einer der es gemerkt hat...
> Nachdem ich eine HL Schraube verloren hatte habe ich auch nachgefragt.
> 
> ich sags mal so.... ich habe jetzt eine andere Schraube drin die auch passt.
> ...



Ich ägere mich tierisch, dass ich mir nichts auf Vorrat geholt habe. Zum Glück brauche ich noch keine Ersatzteile.

Hoffe darauf, dass es beim CCB vielleicht wieder Ersatzteilkits geben wird.


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Juli 2015)

Also für mich ist klar das mein RnC Rahmen ab der nächsten Saison nur noch an der Wand hängt. Ob´s dann ein CCB wird, mal schauen, Geo ist ja immer noch top und mit den Weiterentwicklungen ist es am Markt immer noch gut dabei.


----------



## mhedder (29. Juli 2015)

@Hasifisch: Darf man fragen was es für ein Nachfolger wird? 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Juli 2015)

Das ist noch gar nicht sicher, auf jeden Fall wieder die Geo wie das ICB in L. Das CCB steht ganz oben auf der Liste, das neue Rose Pikes Peak könnte auch interessant werden. P/L muss passen, ich bezahle keine 3000 EUR für einen Rahmen, auch wenn ich mal aus Versehen Goldeuros kacken sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (29. Juli 2015)

da geht es mir genauso.

geo kinematik usw passt.
ich hätte gerne etwas mehr reifenfreiheit und mehr steifigkeit.

Mir ist aber noch nichts über den Weg gelaufen (selbst wenn € Egal ist) das mir da ohne kompromiss gefällt.

Warten wir mal ab was das Carbon 601er für eine Geo bekommt. Wegen dem PReis kann man dann ja paar Seiten hier füllen.


P.s. Wenn Carver nach 2 Jahren keine Ersatzteile mehr hat ist das doch nur logisch.
Wenn man jedes Jahr die Standarts änder bekommt man ja auch keine Reifen, naben usw mehr die passen.
24 Monatsvertrag wie beim handy und dann wegschmeißen. Ist doch der Traum für die Hersteller.


----------



## mhedder (29. Juli 2015)

Ja das ICB hat schon die perfekte Geo für die Harz Trails. Das CCB ist schon hochinteressant; ich persönlich werde Carver allerdings nach den Dingen, die hier gelaufen sind meiden. Das ist schließlich die einzige wirkliche Rückmeldung, die man als Kunde geben kann...


----------



## SimpleLexx (29. Juli 2015)

Hat sich 'mal jemand mit der rechtlichen Seite beschäftigt in Sachen Ersatzteilversorgung? Im Rahmen einer 2-jährigen gesetzlichen Gewährleistungspflicht muss ein Hersteller Ersatzteile in ausreichender Form bereit halten und dann gibt es da noch so etwas wie "Treu und Glauben" beim Erwerb nach dem BGB, so zumindest mein Kenntnisstand, der keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit hat. 

Aber die offensichtliche Philosophie von Carver bringt mich dermaßen auf die Palme, dass ich mich frage, ob man auf dem Klagewege als Betroffener ein Druckmittel hätte, das zumindest individuell so ein Problem lösen kann. Ist schon klar, dass es wenig praktikabel ist und wahrscheinlich alles andere als flott über die Bühne geht aber so gar nicht wehren geht ja auch nicht.
Das Thema regt mich auf....ich geh' 'mal besser 'ne Runde radeln.


----------



## arghlol (30. Juli 2015)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Schrauben-Bolzen-Kit und optimierte Horst Link Lager wären Interessant.


Wo ich gerade zufällig auf der XXL-Hompage war: Das Horst-Link-Lagerkit ist bestellbar.

http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/lagerkit-icb-horst-link


----------



## Lindwurm (30. Juli 2015)

Mit Schrauben wäre besser.


----------



## arghlol (30. Juli 2015)

Äh ja, für die verlorengegangenen Schrauben bringt das verlinkte Set natürlich nichts.. stimmt.


----------



## Tobiwan (30. Juli 2015)

Also wenn es nächstes Jahr das ICB als CCB - einzige Änderung: Carbonwippe - gibt, dann sollte die Ersatzteilversorgung eigentlich auch sichergestellt sein? oder?
Und ja, die Geo am ICB und die Vielseitigkeit des Hinterbaus sind wirklich topp! Erstklassiges Bike!


----------



## KainerM (30. Juli 2015)

bis auf den weichen Hinterbau ists nicht schlecht. Aber der Hinterbau ist was die Steifigkeit angeht echt ein Witz.

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Juli 2015)

Also, ich betstreite das auf keinen Fall, aber ich habe mit 75 kg nackend kein Problem mit dem Hinterbau... 

Tobiwan: hat sich aber deutlich mehr geändert! Anderer Rohre, keine wechselbaren Ausfallenden, Hinterbau auf 27,5 ausgelegt, Carbonwippe ohne Verstellmöglichkeiten, Rahmen insgesamt 300g leichter, Lenkwinkel etwas(?) steiler.


----------



## arghlol (31. Juli 2015)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Tobiwan: hat sich aber deutlich mehr geändert! Anderer Rohre, keine wechselbaren Ausfallenden, Hinterbau auf 27,5 ausgelegt, Carbonwippe ohne Verstellmöglichkeiten, Rahmen insgesamt 300g leichter, Lenkwinkel etwas(?) steiler.


Das waren mal Stefans Pläne. Wobei es auf den bisherigen Bildern so aussieht, als hätte sich bei den Rohren gar nichts geändert. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass davon nicht viel in die Serie übernommen wurde.
Was die Geometrie betrifft, konnte ich noch nichts im Netz finden. Da müsste man ja erkennen, ob sie zumindest die Geo vom Rahmendreieck angepasst haben.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kam der Großteil der Gewichtsersparnis sogar durch den Wegfall der austauschbaren Ausfallenden an den Sitzstreben zustande, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (31. Juli 2015)

Das stammt fast alles aus der Carver-Pressemeldung von vor ganz kurz...


----------



## Lindwurm (31. Juli 2015)

Weiß jemand wo man die Schrauben für den Horst beziehen kann ?


----------



## arghlol (31. Juli 2015)

Heidewitzka.. da hätte ich den Text wohl doch lesen sollen. Die Bilder kamen mir bekannt vor, daher habe ich mir dass nicht mehr genauer angesehen 
Weiß jemand noch was durch den Wegfall der Ausfallenden an Gewicht gespart werden sollte? Da hatte der Herr Stark doch damals mal was geschrieben.
Das müsste in Summe eigentlich ein sehr gutes Rahmengewicht bedeuten.


----------



## Pintie (31. Juli 2015)

die neuen Sitzstreben sind aber nur 27,5" ... von daher wayne interessierts...

würde es die für 26" geben, und auch die Carbon wippe - ich würde sofor upgraden. 
Aber gibts ja nicht mal für geld


----------



## Pintie (31. Juli 2015)

so gerade bike komplett zerlegt. Nutze den Umbau auf 1*11 zum saubermachen.

Hauptlager beim Tretlager sind mal wieder komplett durch. das auf der Antriebsseite dreht sich gar nicht mehr. 2 Kugeln brei.
(nicht original sondern SKF lager).

Werde nie verstehen warum die bikehersteller da 20g sparen und das so unterdimensionieren.

KEgellager wären einfach besser.

naja mal 4 neue bestellt. dann hab ich 2 auf vorrat.


----------



## Lindwurm (22. Februar 2016)

Hol das alte Ding mal vor.
So wie es aussieht gibt es die neuen Wippen doch als Ersatzteil. Sollen ab April Lieferbar sein so die Info aus Mainz.
Halt euch auf dem laufenden wenn ich näheres weiß.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Lindwurm (24. Februar 2016)

Habe versucht über Fahrrad XXL Group in Frankfurt weiter zu kommen, aber wie das heute so ist landet man in einer Service Hotline.
Die rücken keine Durchwahl raus geschweige denn leiten sie einen weiter.
Hatte versucht einen Tama´s Szabo zu erreichen der wohl in der Entwicklung tätig ist und wohl näheres zum LT wissen sollte.
Antwort Hotline  Bitte schreiben sie uns eine E-Mail, wir werden sie weiterleiten.

Ich glaube @Merlin7  du hattest mal einen Kontakt zum Service. Name fällt mir nicht mehr ein.
Vielleicht sollte man mal in der Richtung weiter graben.
Ich werde mal eine E-mail an den Service in Frankfurt schreiben . Mal sehen was raus kommt.

Der Verkäufer in Mainz meinte ich könnte ja eine Bestellung bei Ihm machen. Glaube werde ich tun.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Pintie (24. Februar 2016)

alle Kontakte die ich hatte haben dort gekündigt und sind gegangen.....

(was mich nicht wundert)


----------



## Lindwurm (24. Februar 2016)

Mich auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (24. Februar 2016)

Lindwurm schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer in Mainz meinte ich könnte ja eine Bestellung bei Ihm machen. Glaube werde ich tun.


Konnte er auch sagen, was das Teil kosten wird und ob das nur nackig die Wippe ist?


----------



## Lindwurm (25. Februar 2016)

Werde ich Ihn fragen wenn ich dort bin.
Vielleicht sollten andere interessierte auch mal Ihren Händler anfragen wegen der Wippe. 
Kann glaub ich nicht schaden.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Februar 2016)

In dem Fall wäre es super, wenn du dem Händler an verfügbaren Nummern aus den Rippen leierst was geht: Teilenummer, Bestellnummer...oder was immer es braucht.
Würde damit sofort auch so ein Teil bestellen!


----------



## foreigner (25. Februar 2016)

Ja, und vor allem Preis.


----------



## arghlol (25. Februar 2016)

@Lindwurm: Danke für die Mühe


----------



## foreigner (21. März 2016)

Hat jemand neue Infos?
Habe einen Works-Components Steuersatz eben erhalten. Der korrigiert mir bei niedriger Tretlagereinstellung meinen extrem flachen Lenkwinkel von 63,5° auf 65° und verlängert den Reach um 6mm. Damit kann ich dann niedriges Tretlager mit gutem Lenkwinkel bei kurzen Kettenstreben fahren und hab auch noch etwas mehr Raum. Quasi komplette Aktualisierung der Geo. Ich bin happy.
Einbauen können werde ich Ihn aber erst nächste Woche. Bin aber schon sehr gespannt ... 
Die Wippe sehe ich eher als Möglichkeit andere Dämpfer in der flachen Einstellung fahren zu können und von daher interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (21. März 2016)

keine infos, aber mach mal Bilder vom Steuersatz... hatte ich mir auch schon mal überlegt.

wo und für wieviel besorgt?


----------



## mhedder (21. März 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hat jemand neue Infos?
> Habe einen Works-Components Steuersatz eben erhalten. Der korrigiert mir bei niedriger Tretlagereinstellung meinen extrem flachen Lenkwinkel von 63,5° auf 65° und verlängert den Reach um 6mm. Damit kann ich dann niedriges Tretlager mit gutem Lenkwinkel bei kurzen Kettenstreben fahren und hab auch noch etwas mehr Raum. Quasi komplette Aktualisierung der Geo. Ich bin happy.
> Einbauen können werde ich Ihn aber erst nächste Woche. Bin aber schon sehr gespannt ...
> Die Wippe sehe ich eher als Möglichkeit andere Dämpfer in der flachen Einstellung fahren zu können und von daher interessant.



Den habe ich auch verbaut... aus exakt dem gleichen Grund. 
Läuft bei mir jetzt die dritte Saison, bislang ohne Probleme.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Pintie (21. März 2016)

und noch die nachfrage ... wie habt ihr den eingebaut das die 1,5° auch in der Rahmenebene sind? 
will ja keine 1,5° nach links haben


----------



## mhedder (21. März 2016)

Die Steuersatzschalen haben in Fahrtrichtung zwei Einfräsungen, so dass man Sie ganz easy gerade zum Oberrohr ausrichten kann.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Pintie (21. März 2016)

sagst du so einfach bei den krummen icb Rahmen


----------



## Chris0711 (21. März 2016)

Hab auch das Works Components Angel set. Passt super und bisher keine Probleme. Kontakt nach England war super.
Bin jetzt bei Ca. 66grad steil und hab noch ein paar Millimeter reach gewonnen. Ist eine 650b Pike mit 26" Laufrädern hat fast die gleiche einbaulänge wie die Lyrik und etwas mehr Offset. Für meine hometrails ist das Rad so super. Option auf flach geht ja auch noch.


----------



## Chris0711 (21. März 2016)




----------



## arghlol (22. März 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Wippe sehe ich eher als Möglichkeit andere Dämpfer in der flachen Einstellung fahren zu können und von daher interessant.


Welche Möglichkeiten meinst du? Die neue Wippe sollte doch ursprünglich der alten in 170/flach entsprechen mit einer Verstelloption von +/-0,5°. Von der Verstelloption hört man allerdings nichts mehr beim CCB. Daher vermute ich ja, dass die Wippe 170/flach entspricht und außer den schmaleren Buchsen sich überhaupt nichts ändert.
Letzteres eröffnet eventuell die Möglichkeit einen DB Inline o.ä. einzubauen (sofern das bisher überhaupt ein Problem darstellt), aber ansonsten ändert sich dann nicht viel.


----------



## foreigner (31. März 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten meinst du? Die neue Wippe sollte doch ursprünglich der alten in 170/flach entsprechen mit einer Verstelloption von +/-0,5°. Von der Verstelloption hört man allerdings nichts mehr beim CCB. Daher vermute ich ja, dass die Wippe 170/flach entspricht und außer den schmaleren Buchsen sich überhaupt nichts ändert.
> Letzteres eröffnet eventuell die Möglichkeit einen DB Inline o.ä. einzubauen (sofern das bisher überhaupt ein Problem darstellt), aber ansonsten ändert sich dann nicht viel.



Die Wippe war gedacht, dass sie die flache Einstellung hat, sowie  +0,5°. Außerdem ist die Buchsenbreite schmaler und die Verstellung ist hinten bei der Sitzstrebe und nicht bei den Dämpferbuchsen. Deswegen ist kollidieren mit sämtlichen Dämpfern ausgeschlossen. Federweg ist 170mm. 
Den Federweg auf 170mm fest zu machen, war sicher richtig. Ich habe mit beiden Federwegen in unterschiedlichen Abstimmungen und mit unterschiedlichen Dämpferprogressionen nochmal ausgiebig probiert, der niedrigere Federweg funktioniert nicht richtig gut.
Das zusammenspiel aus Sag/ Schluckfreudigkeit und Ansprechverhalten/ wenig Durchsacken und Federwegsnutzung ist bei 170mm schnell ordentlich hin zubekommen, bei 150mm habe ich´s nicht geschafft. Wenn die Abstimmung einigermaßen passt, ist der Hinterbau einfach bockig und hängt oft an Hindernissen.

Works components Steuersatz ist drin und schaut aus wie bei Chris071. Das Teil gibt´s per Direktvertrieb aus England. Eine Woche und er war da. Ich bin schon gefahren und es ist sehr geil. Endlich Balance im Rad auch in der flachen Einstellung und mit kurzen Ausfallenden. Vorderrad hat Grip, Rutscht nicht, Lenkung ist deutlich besser, echt alles super. 
Beim Einbau macht man sich am besten Bleistiftstriche, wo die Markierungen des Steuersatz hin müssen. Rest war super-einfach, obwohl ich mit Ein- und Ausbau von Steuersätzen auch bisher sehr wenig Erfahrung hatte.
Ich habe jetzt genau 65,1° Lenkwinkel und +5mm Tretlagerhöhe bei 170mm Lyrik und 26".

Aber was ist jetzt mit der Wippe?


----------



## Hasifisch (1. April 2016)

Ist es dieser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (1. April 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist es dieser?


Ja genau


----------



## mhedder (1. April 2016)

Jupp, den fahre ich auch im ICB.


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2016)

News anyone?


----------



## Hasifisch (7. April 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> News anyone?


 
+1


----------



## arghlol (7. April 2016)

Immerhin scheint die Geometrieverstellung von +/- 0,5° vorhanden zu sein:


----------



## Chris0711 (7. April 2016)

Laut carver gibt es die Wippe ab Ende April, jedoch ohne Sitzstrebe. Schade


----------



## Hasifisch (7. April 2016)

Damit kann ich leben. Danke für die Info!


----------



## Pintie (7. April 2016)

Ob es auch eine Wippe mit Trunnion Metric aufnahme gibt 

Im Ernst ich hoffe die wippe gibt es bald. Dann könnte man endlich den langen Dämpfer mit etwas steileren Winkeln fahren.

Wenn ich gerade so sehe was mit den "Standards" abgeht glaube ich eh das ich das icb so lange fahre bis es auseinander fällt.
Bis dahin gibt es dann eh nur noch komplettbikes die so kompatibel sind wie ein iphone und eine SD Karte.

(na gut vielleicht kommt für nächste Saison noch was unter 9kg )


----------



## foreigner (11. April 2016)

Ich weiß, dass es Fans von langen Dämpfern in dem Rahmen gibt. Folgendes ist nicht böse gemeint, ich verstehe es nur nicht: Der Sinn erschließt sich mir ehrlich gesagt bei dem Bike, überhaupt nicht. Man versaut in jedem Fall die Geometrie, wenn nicht bei den Winkeln, dann bei der Tretlagerhöhe. Dazu ist der Rahmen von Steifigkeit, etc. einfach kein Freeride-Bike. Da gibt´s sinnvollere Bikes. 
Dazu: Wozu ein Enduro-Rahmen mit 20cm Downhillbike- Federweg. Damit es sich bergab nicht toll fährt, weil die Federung hinten mehr ermöglicht als Chassis, Geometrie und Gabel können und bergauf nicht toll, weil man im Federweg versinkt, genau wie im Single Trail wo jede Spritzigkeit verloren geht.
Der Serien Rahmen hat mit Seriendämpfer mit den 442mm Ausfallenden 184mm / 162 mm Federweg. Gemessen hier bei Bike:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/enduro/carver-icb-03/a19377.html
Ich habe versucht das mal nachzuvollziehen. So genau ist da schwer möglich, aber es sind devinitiv mehr als 180mm. Daher ist die Bike-Messung absolut glaubhaft!
Das hieße runter gerechnet auf die Ausfallenden 425mm, dass der Rahmen mit kurzem Heck immer noch 177mm / 157 mm hat. 
Das ist ganz schön satt für ein Enduro. @Merlin7 : Warum will man noch mehr fahren? Habe ich nie verstanden. Besser wird das Bike dadurch sicher nicht.

Ansonsten Danke für die News zur Wippe! 
Schade dass es die Sitzstreben nicht gibt.

Nochmal kurz zum Works Componets Steuersatz: Ich habe jetzt etwas über 432mm Reach, 65,1° Lenkwinkel und +5mm Tretlager mit den kurzen Ausfallenden und 26". Ergebnis nach ausgiebigen Tests jetzt: Endlich ist es das Bike, das ich wollte. Es hat so viel Unterschied im Druck auf den Rädern ausgemacht, dass ich den Druck in den Federelementen ändern musste und neu abstimmen. Während es vorher immer etwas Glückspiel angeht, was Traktion in Kurven angeht, ist es jetzt 100% verlässlich und lässt sich voll rein werfen. Dazu verhält es sich beim anbremsen besser und an Stolperstellen lässt es sich schöner umsetzen. Auch die Gabel funktionier plötzlich (einzige andere Änderung waren allerdings SKF Dichtungen). Der WorksComponents ist die beste Änderung, die ich an dem Bike vorgenommen habe. 63,5° ist am Enduro einfach zu flach, vor allem mit kurzem Heck. Ich möchte sowas aber auch sind nicht an einem langen Enduro haben. Ich werde bestimmt kein Geometron-Kunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (11. April 2016)

Den langen Dämpfer kann man nur schwer rechtfertigen.
Ich hatte Monarch drin und wollte den vivid weil der für mich viel besser funktioniert.
In der Einstellung 190 steil und passendem sag wäre die Geo genau gleich. Problem ist das in der aluwippe steil gerade so nicht mehr geht.
Mit der neuen wäre ja eine Einstellung zwischen steil und flach möglich. 
Dann passt die Geo auch wieder.

Das es nicht steif ist stimmt, hab mich aber erst wieder gefragt ob super steif viel besser ist. Bin letzte Woche eine Abfahrt gefahren mit vielen 10cm Steinen. Da war das ganz angenehm. Ein steifer Rahmen wäre vermutlich seitlich hin und her gesprungen.


----------



## KainerM (20. April 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Dazu: Wozu ein Enduro-Rahmen mit 20cm Downhillbike- Federweg. Damit es sich bergab nicht toll fährt, weil die Federung hinten mehr ermöglicht als Chassis, Geometrie und Gabel können und bergauf nicht toll, weil man im Federweg versinkt, genau wie im Single Trail wo jede Spritzigkeit verloren geht.



Genau deswegen fahr ich mitm Vivid in der 150-steil Einstellung. Das Biek geht bergauf noch passabel, und bergab habe ich mit der 170er Einstellung keinen Vorteil gemerkt. Klar, mit einem Downhill-Panzer kann man noch ein klein wenig härter in irgendwelche Steinfelder hüpfen, aber ein gravierender Unterschied ists nicht. Auch so macht das ICB ohne Mucken 3m-Drops und andere Spielchen mit, mehr braucht es nicht zu können.
Die flache Einstellung ist übrigens wegen dem niedrigen Tretlager für mich komplett tabu - da trete ich permanent nur in den Boden.

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (21. April 2016)

Hat sich eigentlich irgendwas in Sachen Wippe getan?


----------



## Pintie (21. April 2016)

auf emails bekomm ich keine Antwort, am telefon wusste man nicht mal von was ich rede oder wer da eine idee haben könnte.

also alles wie immer bei fahrrad xxl...

hatte gehofft sie am wochenende im winterurlaub zu haben.
jetzt hoffe ich drauf das sie in den nächsten 3 wochen kommt um sie am Gardasee zu haben


----------



## mhedder (21. April 2016)

@foreigner : Dein Meinung zum Works Components Steuersatz kann ich voll unterschreiben. 
Zeigt aber eigentlich auch, dass das Bike mit seiner geplanten Geo absolout richtig war. Der Winkelsteuersatz korrigiert (in meinem Fall zumindest) ja nur den falsch geschweißten Steuerrohrwinkel der Taiwanesen... 

Auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist, frage ich mal hier: Was könnt Ihr mir für einen Dämpfer empfehlen.
Habe aktuell den Monarch Plus verbaut, mit dem ich einfach nicht richtig glücklich werde. Passt scheinbar einfach nicht zu meinem Fahrstil. Trotz Tuning bekomme ich keine gescheite Abstimmung der Zugstufe hin.
Entweder bleibt der Hinterbau in schnellen Schlagfolgen zu Bockig oder der Hinterbau kickt mir auf künstlich anglegten Strecken bei Tables das Hinterrad in die Luft, dass es mir nur so schwindelig wird (Sch*** Gefühl).

Was fahrt Ihr so im ICB?

Gruß Marc


----------



## tom34788 (21. April 2016)

Hallo an alle. Kann mir mal jemand kurz zusammenfassen, was die neue von der alten Wippe unterscheidet? Hab da irgendwie was verpaßt. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (21. April 2016)

tom34788 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle. Kann mir mal jemand kurz zusammenfassen, was die neue von der alten Wippe unterscheidet? Hab da irgendwie was verpaßt. Danke!


Foreigner hat eigentlich alles hier genannt:


foreigner schrieb:


> Die Wippe war gedacht, dass sie die flache Einstellung hat, sowie +0,5°. Außerdem ist die Buchsenbreite schmaler und die Verstellung ist hinten bei der Sitzstrebe und nicht bei den Dämpferbuchsen. Deswegen ist kollidieren mit sämtlichen Dämpfern ausgeschlossen. Federweg ist 170mm.
> Den Federweg auf 170mm fest zu machen, war sicher richtig.



Sie ist aus Carbon

Federweg lässt sich nicht mehr verstellen (sie entspricht der der Einstellung 170mm/flach der alten Wippe)

Verstellung der Winkel nur noch um +/- 0.5° (Flipchip nun zwischen Sitzstrebe und Wippe; siehe Foto weiter oben)


----------



## Hasifisch (21. April 2016)

mhedder schrieb:


> @foreigner : Dein Meinung zum Works Components Steuersatz kann ich voll unterschreiben. ...
> Auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist, frage ich mal hier: Was könnt Ihr mir für einen Dämpfer empfehlen...


 
Bei Works Comp habe ich mich in die Mailinglist eingetragen. Hat jemand Erfahrung, in welchen Intervallen die fertigen?

Dämpfer: ich bin letztlich beim Suntour Durolux dx hängen geblieben und äußerst zufrieden damit. Ich fahre nur 170mm "steil". Nutze den Federweg voll aus, ohne im Plüsch zu versinken, habe gutes Feedback auch im mittleren Bereich und - ich habe eine einstellbare Drucktufe.
Auch wenn ich mal angegiftet wurde, weil der dx wohl so eine primitive Dämpfung hat: für mich mit 75kg arbeitet er im ICB ziemlich perfekt. Der X-Fusion O2 (heißt er glaub ich) war fast genausogut, aber halt ohne separat einstellbare Druckstufe.
Nie richtig zufrieden war ich mit den verschiedenen Monarchen, egal welche Luftkammer und welcher Tune. Haben sich im Vergleich zu meinen Favoriten immer teigig angefühlt.


----------



## Lindwurm (21. April 2016)

Servus
Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde. Viel zu Tun momentan.
War jetzt nochmal bei XXL. Info... Wippe kommt.
Anfrage zu Preis , Teilenr. , Liefertermin usw. Antwort , ich rufe bis Dienstag bei Ihnen an. Ihr merkt es ist Donnerstag und was soll ich euch sagen.   
Bis jetzt nix gehört. 
Am Samstag bin ich wieder da ,ein Rad abholen für eine Bekannte. Ich werd ihn weiter Löchern. Info  sicher am Dienstag.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Hasifisch (21. April 2016)

Ich überweise dir gleich den Betrag und du bringst eine mit.
Ach ja, *welchen* Betrag...


----------



## Lindwurm (22. April 2016)

Servus
Das Wunder ist passiert 
Ein Anruf von XXL.
Wippe kostet ca. 120€ Tendenz nach unten. 
LT gibts leider keine Aussage dazu. Ihr wisst sicherlich warum, das Drama tun die sich nicht nochmal an.
Bestellt sind sie und kommen definitiv. 
Ich werde morgen dann mal Anzahlung leisten.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2016)

120€ wäre es mir wert.

ich kauf dann die 3 die sie bekommen und gebe sie dann für 200€ weiter...


----------



## Rheinhesse (22. April 2016)

Wenn sie nur 3 bekommen is leider nur noch eine übrig


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2016)

Lindwurm schrieb:


> Servus
> Das Wunder ist passiert
> Ein Anruf von XXL.
> Wippe kostet ca. 120€ Tendenz nach unten.
> ...


 
Dank dir ganz herzlich!
Hast du eine Emailadresse etc. wo man verbindlich bestellen kann?


----------



## Lindwurm (22. April 2016)

Timo mach den Jungs keine Angst.
Ich werde morgen nach einer Mail Adresse fragen.
Habe heute mittag am Telefon beiläufig erwähnt das sie mehr als 10 bereithalten sollen. Gäbe ja noch mehr Leute die eine haben möchten.

Mal sehen wie das wieder ausgeht. 
Wie bei der Onlinebestellung mittags um 14Uhr. Dann waren mittags um 14 Uhr alle verkauft in M +L weil die Räder morgens um 11 Uhr Online waren.
 Deswegen werde ich mir gleich mal eine sichern.
Schönen Tag noch. Geht Biken morgen solls regnen.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2016)

Ich gehe erst wieder biken, wen ich sicher die Wippe habe. Aber netter Versuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (22. April 2016)

ich hoffe ich bekomm eine ab. 

emnail adresse wäre super.

hätte die ja gerne am Wochenende zum bike opening gehabt, wobei es bei dem angesagten Wetter wohl egal ist:-(


----------



## KainerM (22. April 2016)

mhedder schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist, frage ich mal hier: Was könnt Ihr mir für einen Dämpfer empfehlen.
> Habe aktuell den Monarch Plus verbaut, mit dem ich einfach nicht richtig glücklich werde. Passt scheinbar einfach nicht zu meinem Fahrstil. Trotz Tuning bekomme ich keine gescheite Abstimmung der Zugstufe hin.
> Entweder bleibt der Hinterbau in schnellen Schlagfolgen zu Bockig oder der Hinterbau kickt mir auf künstlich anglegten Strecken bei Tables das Hinterrad in die Luft, dass es mir nur so schwindelig wird (Sch*** Gefühl).
> 
> Was fahrt Ihr so im ICB?



Vivid Air. Der Monarch Plus passt nicht nur nicht zu deinem Fahrstil, er passt nicht zum ICB. Ich hab am Monarch auch vieles probiert, inklusive Huber-Buchsen, aber ich hab mich nie wirklich wohl gefühlt. Wie du sagst - entweder bockig, oder zu hart. Mit dem Vivid ist es ein neues Bike geworden - auf empfohlene Einstellungen gestellt, und nie wieder angegriffen. Allerdings ists natürlich ein ziemlich bergab-lastiges Setup...

mfg


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2016)

Jo, ich brauch auch eine.


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2016)

mhedder schrieb:


> @foreigner : Dein Meinung zum Works Components Steuersatz kann ich voll unterschreiben.
> Zeigt aber eigentlich auch, dass das Bike mit seiner geplanten Geo absolout richtig war. Der Winkelsteuersatz korrigiert (in meinem Fall zumindest) ja nur den falsch geschweißten Steuerrohrwinkel der Taiwanesen...
> 
> Auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist, frage ich mal hier: Was könnt Ihr mir für einen Dämpfer empfehlen.
> ...





KainerM schrieb:


> Vivid Air. Der Monarch Plus passt nicht nur nicht zu deinem Fahrstil, er passt nicht zum ICB. Ich hab am Monarch auch vieles probiert, inklusive Huber-Buchsen, aber ich hab mich nie wirklich wohl gefühlt. Wie du sagst - entweder bockig, oder zu hart. Mit dem Vivid ist es ein neues Bike geworden - auf empfohlene Einstellungen gestellt, und nie wieder angegriffen. Allerdings ists natürlich ein ziemlich bergab-lastiges Setup...
> 
> mfg



Kommt wohl auch ein bischen aufs Fahrergewicht an. Als schwerer Fahrer würde ich auch richtung Vivid, CCDB, Float X2 oder ähnliches gehen. Mit der Carbon Wippe, passen die ja alle. Ohne muss man wohl zu einem Vivid greifen.
Wenn man nicht so schwer ist, geht auch ein anderer Dämpfer. Ich wiege etwas 72 kg ohne alles und kam mit Monarch Plus anfänglich auch nicht klar. 
Habe meinen zu Flat Out geschickt und die haben die Druckstufe sowie die Zugstufe auf meinen Wunsch und Beschreibung etwas angepasst. Der Dämpfer war deutlich anders nach dem Tuning. Die Druckstufe hat wirklich gut getan, der Dämpfer rauscht nicht mehr so durch den mittleren Weg und fühlt sich nicht mehr so harsch an, weil er sich in der Progression irgendwann aufhängt. Auch ist das Bike etwas stabiler im Federweg. Die Zugstufe fühlt sich beim Parkplatztest seltsam zäh an, beim fahren jedoch super. Ist im Fahrbetrieb teilweise sehr schnell, so dass ich anfänglich Angst hatte, dass der Hinterbau bei Absprüngen kickt, das ist aber gar nicht der Fall. 
Das Bike wird damit nicht ein völlig anderes, jedoch habe ich ein gutes Setup bekommen und das günstiger, als ein komplett-Service offiziell bei Rock Shox. Also, ein Versuch ist das durchaus wert. ICh habe noch nichtmal Huber Buchsen drin. Die will ich mir jetzt holen, das dürfte dem Bike ja auch gut tun.


----------



## foreigner (23. April 2016)

Ich war heute bei XXL in Mainz. Habe mal versucht zu bestellen. Also, laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters dort ist noch nicht 100% sicher, ob es die Wippe zu kaufen geben wird. Er wollte sich Anfang nächste Woche aber nochmal schlau machen. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal bestellt, wenn´s eine gibt, bekomme ich eine.
In Mainz stehen ein paar Carver CCB. Insbesondere das 03 sieht schick aus (Das zweier leidet unter potthässlicher Lackierung, stand unten schon daneben und hab´s gar nicht gemerkt. Dachte, "ach, so ein hässliches Billig-Bergamont") Die Carbon Wippe macht einen schlanken Fuß, macht 170mm (steht auch drauf) und hat hinten das Langloch. Muss wohl noch einen zweiten Einsatz geben, dann ist die Winkelverstellung um +/- 0.5° gegeben. Schön finde ich die schmale Buchsenbreite (müsste so sein wie vorne) und es ist viel Platz für jedweden Dämpfer.
Also, was sie bringen soll, bringt sie wohl.
Meine Absicht mit der neuen Wippe: Dank der 0,5° Verstellung kann ich genau den gleichen Lenkwinkel und die gleiche Tretlagerhöhe wie aktuell mit den 425er Ausfallenden dann auch mit den 442mm fahren. Mit der aktuellen Wippe in steiler Einstellung und langen Ausfallenden fühlt sich es ein bißchen zu stelzig an, mit der flachen Stellung bleib ich zu oft im Boden hängen. Mit den 425er Kettenstreben ist es aktuell super, nur hätte ich gerne die längeren Kettenstreben, da ich ein lebendiges, leicht übersteuerndes Heck ganz gern mag. Aktuell ist das Bike eher neutral bis immer noch ganz minimal Untersteuernd. Das wäre dann endgültig erledigt.
Außerdem ist man für die Zukunft für andere Dämpfer gerüstet. Kommt Geld, kommt optimiertes Fahrwerk ... 
Ihr könnt ja mal für mich sammeln, dann erzähle ich euch gerne, wie ein Push Elevensix im ICB ist.


----------



## KainerM (23. April 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Habe meinen zu Flat Out geschickt und die haben die Druckstufe sowie die Zugstufe auf meinen Wunsch und Beschreibung etwas angepasst. Der Dämpfer war deutlich anders nach dem Tuning. Die Druckstufe hat wirklich gut getan, der Dämpfer rauscht nicht mehr so durch den mittleren Weg und fühlt sich nicht mehr so harsch an, weil er sich in der Progression irgendwann aufhängt.


Das mag durchaus sein, allerdings ists halt schade, dass das ICB mit einem so mies abgestimmten Dämpfer geliefert wird. Immerhin ists eigentlich ein tolles Bike, nur der Standard-Tune ist nicht zu brauchen. Allerdings kann ich mir beileibe nicht vorstellen, dass der Monarch Plus gleich gut geht wie der Vivid. Da steckt einfach ein besser abstimmbarer Dämpfungskreis dahinter, plus deutlich wenig Reibung. Ist schon beachtlich wie fein der Vivid federt - den kann man wirklich millimeterweise einfedern, das ging mit dem Monarch nicht. Generell war mein Eindruck, dass der Monarch einfach zu sehr unter der Reibung gelitten hat - bei mehr Reibung wird sich ein Dämpfer immer "härter" anfühlen ohne es zu sein...

MFG


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Ihr könnt ja mal für mich sammeln, dann erzähle ich euch gerne, wie ein Push Elevensix im ICB ist.


 
Ich glaube, es hackt... 
1200 $


----------



## arghlol (24. April 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei XXL in Mainz. Habe mal versucht zu bestellen. Also, laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters dort ist noch nicht 100% sicher, ob es die Wippe zu kaufen geben wird. Er wollte sich Anfang nächste Woche aber nochmal schlau machen. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal bestellt, wenn´s eine gibt, bekomme ich eine.


Da hätte man ja schon ein kleines ICB Treffen gestern machen können: Ich habe den Lindwurm vor Ort getroffen 
Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen habe, sind die Kettenstreben beim CCB übrigens 435 lang und damit wäre die Geo-Tabelle auf der Carver-Homepage höchstwahrscheinlich falsch.
Ich finde es ja immer noch schade, dass man nicht auch die neuen Kettenstreben kaufen kann.


----------



## foreigner (24. April 2016)

Hier waren aber 435mm für das neue besprochen. Hatte Stefan so bestätigt.

Dass ein Vivid besser geht als der getunte Monarch, daran habe ich keinen Zweifel. Auch nicht daran, dass es mit einem Custom-Setup-Elevensix noch besser geht. 
Bei mir war halt der Monarch Plus drinnen, der war eh etwas kaputt und hat service nötig gehabt und für runde 100 Okken ist das Ergebnis auf jedenfall beachtlich gegenüber der Serie. Vivid air kostet halt das 4-5 fache.
Welchen tune hat denn eigentlich der Vivid im ICB? Oder welches eignet sich am besten?
Mich würde ein CCDB Coil CS oder in Bos Void im ICB sehr reizen. Ist mir im Moment aber zu teuer, vielleicht irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (24. April 2016)

ja das icb gibts unterdessen in hässlichen Farben.
am Wochenende den max schumann getroffen. schwarzer rahmen mit neon zeug bäh...

Carbon wippe hatte er auch drin. wollte die aber nicht hergeben.
Das Teil brauch ich unbedingt 

Der fährt ja einen monarch und vorne die neue suntour durolux. (er ist ja auch suntour teamfahrer).
zieht den monarch trotzdem den Suntour Dämpfer vor.
Die meinten (suntour war auch mit paar Leuten vor ort) das sie keinen passenden tune für das icb haben.
und das der vivid auch nicht passt. zumindest die Langversion.
naja wo sie recht haben - bei meinen 100kg kann ich nicht weniger als 30-35% Sag fahren. mehr druck geht nicht.

Egal mir taugt es so.

Die aktuelle neue Durolux Version mit 180mm gefällt mir aber extrem gut. Vor allem in 26" und 20mm Achse zu bekommen.
echte alternative für meine lyrik die gerade den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. April 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...Die meinten (suntour war auch mit paar Leuten vor ort) das sie keinen passenden tune für das icb haben...


 
Wie ich schon schrieb - für mich (max 75kg nackend) und meinen Fahrstil passt der Suntour besser als jeder Monarch, den ich je gefahren bin. Im ICB waren es mindestens 3... Das Standardtune des Dx ist für mich perfekt, hatte noch nie so ein gutes luftgefedertes Hinterteil.
Nur wird Max - wie alle Profis - ein völlig anderes Setup fahren. Und sicher von RS ein persönlich abgestimmten Dämpfer bekommen haben.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...Die aktuelle neue Durolux Version mit 180mm gefällt mir aber extrem gut. Vor allem in 26" und 20mm Achse zu bekommen.
> echte alternative für meine lyrik die gerade den Geist aufgibt.


 
Ich stand vor ein paar Tagen so ganz haarscharf davor, mir einen Traum zu erfüllen und mir völlig unvernünftig die MZ 350 Ti zu kaufen. Ich hatte sie quasi schon im Cart.
Dann stolpere ich doch über die Duro SF 2016 und die Tests dazu und mir hängt die Kinnlade. Optik, Testeindrücke, Setup-Möglichkeiten. 36er Gabel, 20er Achse, beide Dämpfungstufen in H und L regelbar, TA mit stufenloser werkzeugloser Federwegsverstellung. Und komplett schwarz.
Ich hatte schon zwei Duros und war nicht wirklich zufrieden, aber die SF16 scheint ein ganz großer Wurf zu sein. Die Auswahl bei den Enduro-Gabeln ist so reich wie nie zuvor.
Ich denke spätestens nächstes WE werde ich was zu dem Teil schreiben können.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2016)

Die Dämpfung der neuen duro hat mit der alten wohl nicht mehr viel zu tun. 
Bin mal ein Nicolai mit der neuen Probe gefahren und bin sehr begeistert. 
Ob ich die wünsch Konfiguration bekomme erfahre ich die Woche. ( 180mm, 26", ohne Absenkung,)

Die waren sich nicht sicher ob sie das so anbieten. Die neue hat ja 36mm Rohre und evtl braucht man ohne TA bei 26"  noch 35mm Teile.

Mal sehen. Sonst halt mit TA. Ist in dem System ja nichts anderes als eine sehr starke Druckstufe.
Die steckachse mit Schnellspanner funktioniert gut, dürfte wegen mir aber filigraner sein. Eigentlich mag ich am liebsten nur eine Schraube wie in der boxxer. 

Und das der Schumann anderes Setup hat.. Ja denk auch. Der fährt auch anders.


----------



## Chris0711 (25. April 2016)

Mich würde interessieren was der Schumann zum Vivid im Icb sagt.  Gibt Bilder auf denen er einen Vivid fährt.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2016)

Die bei Suntour hätten natürlich gern das er ihren Dämpfer fährt. Er (und alle anderen Teamfahrer) dürfen sich aber aussuchen welchen Dämpfer sie fahren wollen. Und beim Schumann ist es halt der monarch geworden. 
Der fährt das ICB auf jeden Fall nicht im komfort bereich sondern ganz schön straff und hart. 

Da hat halt jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben.

Hab die leut da getroffen: http://www.flow-gaudi.de/
gab auch einen suntour workshop Fahrwerk einstellen, den ich zum Spaß mal mitgemacht hab. 
Die haben da recht ungläubig geschaut als mein Vivid immer noch über 30% Sag hatte bei 275 PSI...
Ist beim Langen mit 190mm Federweg und 100kg Fahrer halt so ein Problem. 
Letzendlich habe ich halt mehr negativ Federweg als bei 170mm. 

Die Carbonwippe wäre aber geil weil ich damit die Winkel definitv wieder steiler bekommen würde.


----------



## mhedder (25. April 2016)

Erstmal besten Dank für die Dämpferempfehlungen. 
Mein Monarch plus war schon bei einem Tuner. Seit dem ist es auch etwas besser geworden, doch leider bin ich mit der Zugstufe immernoch recht unzufrieden. Da wäre es mir schon recht, wenn ich einen Dämpfer hätte, bei dem ich selbst Hand an die HSR legen könnte.

Beim Vivid Air habe ich allerdings bedenken, dass das Radl damit zu sehr zum Schluckmonster wird.
Ich fahr ganz gern mal in der 150mm Einstellung auf flachen Flowtrails mit Pumptrackartigem Untergrund rum. Das funktioniert mit dem Monarch im Trail Modus (wenn es richtig glatt ist sogar im Uphill Modus) sehr gut.

Naja, ich muss wohl noch etwas in mich gehen, wie ich mit dem Thema weiter umgehe.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (25. April 2016)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die meinten (suntour war auch mit paar Leuten vor ort) das sie keinen passenden tune für das icb haben.
> und das der vivid auch nicht passt. zumindest die Langversion.


Ich stehe ehrlich gesagt auf dem Schlauch: Inwiefern spielt die Länge des Dämpfers so eine entscheidende Rolle? Der Hebel, über den das Gewicht des Fahrers eingeleitet wird bleibt doch gleich.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2016)

naja durch den längeren dämpfer steht die Wippe ja auch anders...
und der hebel ist ja nicht über den ganzen federweg gleich. 
wenn ich es noch richtig im kopf habe sollte der hebel größer sein wenn ich mehr ausfeder.


----------



## scottfreakx (25. April 2016)

naja die mittlere übersetzung ist mit dem längeren Dämpfer schon kleiner.. (2,7 zu 2,5)..finde es eh etwas erschreckend dass der vivid air da schon an der grenze ist bei nicht unbedingt abnormal superfetten 100kilo...wenn man etwas größer ist und etwas trainiert/fässchenträger..ist das schnell erreicht..


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2016)

wenn man den sag mal nicht statisch betrachtet... hab halt auch einen M/M tune. 
die version mit stärkerer Druckstufe würde vielleicht was bringen.

Aber mir taugt es so wie es ist.


----------



## scottfreakx (25. April 2016)

naja aber dämpfung veringert ja nicht der negativfederweg..mal angenommen du würdest das noch wollen


----------



## arghlol (25. April 2016)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> naja die mittlere übersetzung ist mit dem längeren Dämpfer schon kleiner.. (2,7 zu 2,5)


Ist das tatsächlich so? Ich brauche bei dem Thema wohl deutlich mehr Nachhilfe als ich vermutet hatte.

Das ist laut http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/10/carver-icb-projekt-2013.html die Übersetzung in 170/flach:





Der längere Dämpfer hat 6mm mehr Einbaulänge und 7mm mehr Hub, daher hatte ich vermutet, dass sich die Kurve doch (vereinfacht betrachtet) nach links um 6mm und rechts 1mm Dämpferhub verlängert.
Liege ich da so falsch, oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?


----------



## scottfreakx (25. April 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Ist das tatsächlich so? Ich brauche bei dem Thema wohl deutlich mehr Nachhilfe als ich vermutet hatte.
> 
> Das ist laut http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2012/10/carver-icb-projekt-2013.html die Übersetzung in 170/flach:
> 
> ...



naja also wenn, dann verlängert sich die waagerechte "wheel travel" achse um 20mm..allerdings sprach ich ganz pauschal vom mittleren übersetzungsverhältnis mit (190/76)=2,5  gegenüber 170/63=2,7   ... klar ist das im anfangsbereich in dem ja auch der sag liegt nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig, jedoch würde ich jetz mal davon ausgehen dass sich das auch etwas auf die anfänglichen bereiche mit den höheren übersetzungsraten auswirkt...man möge mich verbessern wenns der totale schmarrn is..


----------



## arghlol (25. April 2016)

Die 190mm Federweg ergeben sich aus dem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,7 und dem Dämpferhub von *70mm*.


----------



## scottfreakx (25. April 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Die 190mm Federweg ergeben sich aus dem Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2,7 und dem Dämpferhub von *70mm*.


ah fuck..war iwie die ganze zeit bei nem 241er..joa macht natürlich sinn..erklärt auch dass der nötige druck nicht geringer sondern eher höher wird bei nem mittleren plus von 0,02..UPS


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2016)

das dämpfung keinen Einfluss auf den sag ist shcon klar, deswegen meinte ich ja statisch...
beim fahren bin ich bei mehr druckstufe schon höher im federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lindwurm (26. April 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei XXL in Mainz. Habe mal versucht zu bestellen. Also, laut Aussage des Mitarbeiters dort ist noch nicht 100% sicher, ob es die Wippe zu kaufen geben wird. Er wollte sich Anfang nächste Woche aber nochmal schlau machen. Ich hab jetzt einfach mal bestellt, wenn´s eine gibt, bekomme ich eine.



Bei wem warst du da. Meine Kohle wollten sie nicht und Vorbestellen ging auch nicht.
Aber einen Anruf soll ich auch erhalten. Ist schon komisch das ganze. Mal gibt es eine, mal nicht.
Aber ich reg mich nicht mehr auf. 

Vielleicht liest hier einer mit der schon ein CCB hat, mich würde die Buchsen breite  an der neuen Wippe interessieren . Könnte mal einer messen. Danke


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2016)

wenn die so wie im CAD Modell geblieben ist braucht man 22,2 vorne und hinten am Dämpfer...


----------



## Lindwurm (26. April 2016)

Ich trau denen nicht.


----------



## Lindwurm (26. April 2016)

Bist du dir sicher mit 22,2 dachte es wären 22


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2016)

kann nachschauen.
hab das cad modell

denk aber es war 22,2


----------



## foreigner (26. April 2016)

Gezahlt habe ich auch noch nix, und gehört auch noch nicht ...

Die wissen aber auch noch keinen Preis.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. April 2016)

Habe auch zwei Quellen anzuzapfen versucht und bin gescheitert...
Die Info über die Wippe kam aber nicht am 1.4.?


----------



## obolator (26. April 2016)

Sehr interessanter Threat hier. Wisst Ihr ob die Wippe für alle IBC Modelle passt? Fahre die IBC 01. 
Über das Gewicht kann nur spekuliert werden, oder?


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2016)

Es gibt nur einen ICB Rahmen in verschiedenen Größen, die Wippen sind immer gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (27. April 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen ICB Rahmen in verschiedenen Größen, die Wippen sind immer gleich.



Cool. Dann werd ich mich auch mal um eine vorbestellung kümmern.
Ich hab gestern beim Service angerufen. Die meinten Sie wüssten noch nicht ob die neue Wippe kompatibel ist. Aber da geb ich jetzt mal nichts drauf. Die scheinen ja nicht so verlässlich zu sein wie man hier ließt.


----------



## Lindwurm (27. April 2016)

Hier hat jemand Service gerufen 
Dieses Wort im Zusammenhang mit Carver und XXL


----------



## Rheinhesse (27. April 2016)

In Ludwigshafen bei XXL wussten sie gar nix von ner Wippe als  Ersatzteil, es bleibt also spannend.


----------



## obolator (27. April 2016)

Lindwurm schrieb:


> Hier hat jemand Service gerufen
> Dieses Wort im Zusammenhang mit Carver und XXL



Ok ok.... Hotline


----------



## Lindwurm (27. April 2016)

Hab gestern mit dem Kollegen @arghlol geschrieben und da schon angemerkt wie einfach die es haben könnten wenn sie mehr hier tätig wären.
Eine kurze abfrage wer eine haben möchte , vielleicht eine Anzahlung von jedem kassieren und schon hätte jeder was er wollte.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. April 2016)

Zu einfach. Und zu nah am Kunden, das ist eklig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (2. Mai 2016)

und schon jemand was vom "service" gehört?


----------



## arghlol (2. Mai 2016)

Bei mir hat sich noch niemand gemeldet.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Mai 2016)

Serv..was?!?


----------



## obolator (2. Mai 2016)

Die bei XXL meinten der Preis würde sich wohl bei €150 einpendeln.

Sollte das Ganze dann irgendwann mal klappen, würde ich wohl auch die Lager tauschen. Könnt Ihr mir einen Tipp geben welche hier am besten sind? Wenn möglich würde ich auch gerne was fürs Gewicht machen, hab aber keine Ahnung ob sich das an der Stelle lohnt.


----------



## Pintie (2. Mai 2016)

oh man. mal 120, mal 150. am Ende haben die 3 stück zum verkauf und wollen 250€

Lager:
ich fahre mit den skf lagern ganz gut. 
was immer hilft ist die lager komplett mit fett zu füllen. 
die dinger machen ja keine großen Bewegungen. 

die in der Wippe halten bei mir eindeutig am längsten.


----------



## obolator (2. Mai 2016)

Ich werd Sie mir woh mal Ansehen bevor ich was mache. Hab nach Babypause echt wieder Bock was am Hobel zu machen...


----------



## arghlol (2. Mai 2016)

Wo das Thema Lager gerade aufkommt: "Normaler" Stahl, Edelstahl oder sogar Lager mit Keramikkugeln?
Gibt es irgendwas wovon man die Finger lassen sollte?
(Mit Gummidichtung auf jeden Fall)


----------



## Pintie (2. Mai 2016)

hab mich mal mit keramik probiert... 
ist nicht die beste idee. die sind nicht für Stöße gemacht wie sie im rahmen vorkommen.

die minimal besseren Reibwerte und weniger probleme mit Schmutz sind das Geld nicht wert.

nimm normale skf und alles ist gut. kosten nicht die Welt und halten halbwegs lange. Wirklich überdimensioniert sind die lager am icb leider alle nicht.


----------



## obolator (3. Mai 2016)

Könnt Ihr sagen wie viel die kompletten Lager für die Wippe ca. kosten-? Bei dem Preis muss man ja echt schon überlegen, ob man das Geld nicht an anderer Stelle investiert. - Ich hab da noch so einige Punkte die ich gerne optimieren würde. 

Was versprecht Ihr euch denn von der Carbon Wippe?
Gewichtsreduktion, klar, aber wie viel?
Höhere Steifigkeit?
???


----------



## scottfreakx (3. Mai 2016)

also ich muss sagen ich hab mir meine lager bisher immer bei ebay bestellt, kugellagerexpress oder so hies der verkäufer..und die dinger sind einwandfrei, sehe da keinen sinn drin extra kohle rauszulassen nur weil skf draufsteht..da bist für nen ganzen rahmen bei 15-20€ wenns hochkommt..im normalfall so grob 2€ pro lager, eher weniger..soweit ich mich erinner..also teuer wirds auf keinen fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (3. Mai 2016)

das Lager sitzstrebe-wippe gibt es von SKF gar nicht,

Die anderen siehe Anhang


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2016)

obolator schrieb:


> ...Was versprecht Ihr euch denn von der Carbon Wippe?
> Gewichtsreduktion, klar, aber wie viel?
> Höhere Steifigkeit?
> ???


 
Vor allem - Optik. Ich fand die S. Stark Gedenkwippe schon von Anfang an nicht so schön... 



scottfreakx schrieb:


> ...sehe da keinen sinn drin extra kohle rauszulassen nur weil skf draufsteht..da bist für nen ganzen rahmen bei 15-20€ wenns hochkommt..im normalfall so grob 2€ pro lager, eher weniger..soweit ich mich erinner..also teuer wirds auf keinen fall


 
Ist mir total Wumpe, was da drauf steht, die können auch Horst heißen. Aber wenn ich die Originallager nach einer Saison wechseln muss, weil sie bocken, und die anderen halten 2 Saisons ohne Probleme, relativiert sich das mit dem Preis.


----------



## Pintie (3. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ist mir total Wumpe, was da drauf steht, die können auch Horst heißen. Aber wenn ich die Originallager nach einer Saison wechseln muss, weil sie bocken, und die anderen halten 2 Saisons ohne Probleme, relativiert sich das mit dem Preis.



genau so gehts mir auch. die originalen china teile waren nach dem ersten Wasserkontakt rostig.
die SKF halten bei mir 2 Jahre.


----------



## scottfreakx (3. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Vor allem - Optik. Ich fand die S. Stark Gedenkwippe schon von Anfang an nicht so schön...
> 
> 
> 
> Ist mir total Wumpe, was da drauf steht, die können auch Horst heißen. Aber wenn ich die Originallager nach einer Saison wechseln muss, weil sie bocken, und die anderen halten 2 Saisons ohne Probleme, relativiert sich das mit dem Preis.





Merlin7 schrieb:


> genau so gehts mir auch. die originalen china teile waren nach dem ersten Wasserkontakt rostig.
> die SKF halten bei mir 2 Jahre.



glaub ihr hab mich da falsch verstanden..wollte damit eigentlich sagen dass auch diese lager, obwohl nicht skf draufsteht, nicht sofort zerbröseln oder rosten oder was weis ich..klar sollte man nicht den letzten billigschrott verbauen, keine frage..nur die aufschrift skf machts ned zwingend besser als andere die genauso halten aber die hälfte kosten


----------



## Pintie (3. Mai 2016)

zeig mir eins das die hälfte kostet und gleich lang hält. Hab ich noch nicht gefunden.
Ich hänge mich auch nicht an SKF auf. darf auch EZO, INA, usw drauf stehen. 

die Qualitätsstufe eins drunter ist nun mal chinaschrott.


----------



## scottfreakx (3. Mai 2016)

genaue preise habe ich jetz nicht im kopf..wie gesagt ich hatte bisher 0,0 probleme..war nur ein tip


----------



## obolator (3. Mai 2016)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Vor allem - Optik. Ich fand die S. Stark Gedenkwippe schon von Anfang an nicht so schön...



Die Optik macht schon was her und ein bißchen was fürs Gewicht wirds Wohl auch bringen. Die org. Wippe hat sicherlich einiges auf den Rippen. Weiß einer wie viel die wiegt? Möglichst ohne Lager etc.?


----------



## Pintie (3. Mai 2016)

optik:



andere Geo:



gewicht original:



lager:


----------



## obolator (3. Mai 2016)

Klasse, danke Dir. Wo schätzen wir jetzt die neue Wippe ein? ca 200g?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2016)

Also wenn sie gut gemacht ist eher drunter...ich weiß aber gar nicht, ob Carver das Gewicht der Wippe auch separat mal veröffentlich hat. Beim CCB wird ja auch noch Gewicht durch den Wegfall der austauschbaren Ausfallenden gespart.


----------



## arghlol (3. Mai 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt dürfte in der Wippe an sich ein Einsparpotential von ca. 100gr liegen (derzeit wiegt der Wippenkörper ca. 265gr). Dazu kommt die Frage: Verstelloptionen oder nicht?


Etwas zusätzliche Ersparnis kommt noch aus der schmaleren Dämpferaufnahme (etwas mehr als 20gr vielleicht).

Der Löwenanteil bei der Gewichtsreduktion des neuen Rahmens kommt wohl aus Ausfallenden.


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Juni 2016)

Großes Lob an Fahrrad-XXL in Halle(Saale)!
Mein Carbonwippe ist schon dort. Von einem Mitarbeiter, der selbst ein ICB fährt, kam noch eine Mail mit der Frage, ob ich die Wippe für das CCB oder das ICB brauche (das er selbst auch fährt). Dafür werden noch Inserts gebraucht, damit die Wippe passt. Die sind noch nicht vor Ort, werden aber noch besorgt.
Ich habe gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet, aber die Jungs dort haben sich super gekümmert.
Billig ist der Spaß nicht: 149,99 EUR (ohne Inserts).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Juni 2016)

Das heißt jetzt man braucht einen XXL-Mitarbeiter der sich kümmert um eine zu bekommen oder wird das woanders auch gehen? Wie kommt es dass es jetzt plötzlich Adapter gibt um sie ans ICB zu basteln, wenn vorher ewig keiner was davon wissen wollte die überhaupt einzeln zu verkaufen? Sehr merkwürdig der Laden.
Bin gespannt was du so sagst, dann muss ich entscheiden ob ich die auch haben will oder nicht. Würde dann wohl mal den XXL in Esslingen besuchen.


----------



## arghlol (9. Juni 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Würde dann wohl mal den XXL in Esslingen besuchen.


Mit einem Besuch ist es wahrscheinlich nicht gemacht. Ich war gestern mal wieder in Mainz beim XXL. Der Verkäufer hatte keine Ahnung von nix. Hat mir aber zwei Telefonnummern gegeben, bei denen ich es am nächsten Tag mal probieren solle. Heute habe ich leider den empfohlenen Ansprechpartner nicht erreicht. Nur wieder einen anderen Hansel, der mir zusagte sich zu informieren und mich gleich zurückzurufen...


----------



## scottfreakx (9. Juni 2016)

mal ne andere frage..es gab ja bei den alten wippen kollisionsprobleme mit luftkammern bzw federtellern..war das nur in den positionen des tiefen tretlagers so oder auch in der hohen 170er position? in der steilen 150er kann ja nix gewesen sein. wäre dankbar für infos...sonst muss ich jetz alles durchforsten..wäre super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rheinhesse (9. Juni 2016)

@Hasifisch, hat man dir gesagt das sie da ist oder hast du die Wippe schon gesehen?
Meiner Erfahrung nach (mit mehreren Fillialen) verlasse ich mich bei denen nur noch auf Sachen die ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe.


----------



## Pintie (9. Juni 2016)

@scottfreakx den vivid kann man nur in einer richtung einbauen. oben oder unten ist dabei egal.

@Hasifisch: ich brauch den Kontakt... 

wobei ich das wie Reinhesse sehe. da ich da auch schon auf versprechen rein gefallen bin. ich glaube das erst wenn es da ist. 

150€ wäre es mir wert. Wenn jemand weis wo ich die bekomme bitte melden.


----------



## scottfreakx (9. Juni 2016)

du meinst jetz in der hinteren also flachen einstellung ? das dachte ich mir soweit schon..aber kollidierts auch in der steilen 170er?


----------



## Pintie (9. Juni 2016)

schon so lange her das ich das versucht habe... aber glaube schon.
nicht beim einfedern sondern im ausgefederten Zustand.

ist aber ja auch egal, baut man den vivid halt andersrum ein.


----------



## scottfreakx (9. Juni 2016)

naja ich frage weils mir grade nicht ganz egal ist  wo soll das beim ausgefederten zustand ein problem geben? dachte immer die rundungen oben vorn kollidieren im lauf die rotation?


----------



## Pintie (9. Juni 2016)

so rum ist kein thema.
andersrum wäre die luftkammer glaub ich unten an der wippe angegangen


----------



## scottfreakx (9. Juni 2016)

hm könnte in der steilen langen position auch eng werden würde ich sagen..ok danke


----------



## Chris0711 (10. Juni 2016)

Wenn der Vivid mit luftkammer Richtung sitzrohr montiert ist geht 170 flach nicht.dabei Stößt die obere Ecke der Wippe an der luftkammer bei voll eingefedert an. Ausgefedert gibt es mit jedem 216mm Dämpfer natürlich keine Probleme.


----------



## scottfreakx (10. Juni 2016)

Ja...Dass die flachen Positionen nicht funktionieren is ja jetzt geklärt..Mir gings jetz aber nurnoch um die steile 170er..


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2016)

Ich bekam letzte Woche eine Email, das ich die Wippe abholen kann. Kurz darauf kam eine zweite Email von einem zweiten Mitarbeiter mit der Frage, ob ich ein CCB oder ein ICB besitze.
Heißt: die Wippe ist dort! Ich warte nur noch auf die Inserts und zweimal möchte ich nicht hinfahren/Versand bezahlen...  Auch das Telefonat gestern war sehr glaubwürdig.
Ich denke Fahrrad XXL ist ein Franchise und so gut wie die Mitarbeiter vor Ort. Mein Kontakt war ein Herr Zielinsky, ich bin mal so frei:

Emporon GmbH & Co. KG | Delitzscher Straße 63a |  06112 Halle / Saale
Tel. 0345-5754367 | Fax -68 
[email protected] | www.fahrrad-xxl.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. Juni 2016)

das mit den inserts verstehe ich noch nicht ganz. 
die für die geoverstellung?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte noch nicht die Zeit, mich damit zu beschäftigen. Hier die original Email:
"
Hallo Herr Wenzel,
ich müsste noch kurz wissen für welches Rad die Wippe sein soll - ein ICB oder für ein CCB? Der Grund ist der, dass für die Montage der Carbon-Wippe mit den "Sitzstreben" ein Insert notwendig ist, welches beim ICB konstruktionsbeding fehlt. Da ich mir selbst auch eine Wippe für mein ICB bestellt habe würde ich bei Bedarf die Inserts gleich mitbestellen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Claudius
-- 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Team von Fahrrad-XXL Halle
"


----------



## Pintie (10. Juni 2016)

spannend... lass hören was dabei raus kommt. 
und welche farbe die wippe hat


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2016)

Mach ich gern!
Mit den ganzen Neuerungen wird mein ICB auf seine alten Tage nochmal auf "Next Gen" hochgerüstet...


----------



## Chris0711 (10. Juni 2016)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> Ja...Dass die flachen Positionen nicht funktionieren is ja jetzt geklärt..Mir gings jetz aber nurnoch um die steile 170er..


Wie gesagt gibt es mit dem 216 Dämpfer nur in der flachen 170 Stellung eine Kollision. Alle andren funktionieren.


----------



## arghlol (10. Juni 2016)

@Hasifisch
Da hattest du auf jeden Fall einen fixen Ansprechpartner. Die sind wohl erst seit 2 Tagen da. In Mainz wusste Der Herr leider nicht genau Bescheid bzgl. der Inlets, aber auch dort will man sich darum kümmern.

So sieht das Teil übrigens aus:



 



Btw.


Merlin7 schrieb:


> weil ichs gerade zerlegt habe mal gewogen...
> original mit chips 267g  (chips allein 14g)


Aber die neue Wippe ist nichts für Gewichtsfetischisten: Meine wiegt 222g.


----------



## knuspi (10. Juni 2016)

So schwer ist die Carbon-Wippe? Puh, 150€ für 45g ist schon eine Ansage.


----------



## Pintie (10. Juni 2016)

hab den kontakt von hasifisch mal angemailt. hat mich sogar zurück gerufen und meinte das sie mir eine bestellt haben. 
was ist denn da kaputt... die melden sich?


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Juni 2016)

Ja, da bekommt man den Glauben an den Einzelhandel wieder zurück...hab dich ja gewarnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (11. Juni 2016)

schön, dass man mich noch nicht informiert hat, dass die da sind.


----------



## Lindwurm (15. Juni 2016)

foreigner schrieb:


> schön, dass man mich noch nicht informiert hat, dass die da sind.



In Mainz sollte noch eine sein.


----------



## Pintie (15. Juni 2016)

ich hab nichts mehr gehört. Ansage war das sie sich melden wenn sie eine haben.


----------



## Lindwurm (15. Juni 2016)

Was machen wir wenn es die Inlets nicht gibt?
Hat jemand die Möglichkeit die zu fertigen ?


----------



## Lindwurm (15. Juni 2016)

Angeblich sind 40 verteilt worden auf die Filialen . immer 4 Stück.


----------



## arghlol (29. Juni 2016)

Da sind sie! Carver hat nur das eine Paar geschickt. Ob es die überhaupt exzentrisch gibt wusste man bei FXXL leider nicht.
Aber ansonsten war die Kommunikation seitens FXXL super. Der Herr war sehr bemüht die Teile beizuschaffen und hat mich auch mal informiert um mir mitzuteilen, dass er von Carver noch nichts gehört hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (29. Juni 2016)

was hast bezahlt?


----------



## arghlol (29. Juni 2016)

Für die Einsätze habe ich nichts extra gezahlt.


----------



## Pintie (29. Juni 2016)

und für den rest ...

muss nochmal nachfragen ob die mir das Ding jetzt auch schicken wollen. Vermutlich braucht man eine Einladung und VIP KArte


----------



## arghlol (29. Juni 2016)

Der Preis wurde hier doch schon mehrfach genannt..


Hasifisch schrieb:


> Billig ist der Spaß nicht: 149,99 EUR (ohne Inserts).


Mit Inserts hat sich der Preis bei mir nicht geändert.


----------



## Chris0711 (29. Juni 2016)

Liegen dann auch bei den ccb Räder keine exzentrischen bei. Also keine Verstellung mehr? Wenn die drin wären könnte man zwei Positionen fahren. So geht ja gar nix.


----------



## arghlol (29. Juni 2016)

Keine Ahnung, eingebaut bei den Rädern im Laden sind welche ohne Verstellung.


----------



## Rheinhesse (29. Juni 2016)

Genau, bei allen CCB's die ich gesehen habe waren keine exzentrischen Inserts verbaut.
Ich denke daher die Möglickeit der Verstellung wurde nicht umgesetzt.


----------



## Chris0711 (29. Juni 2016)

Damit wäre die Wippe für mich raus. Mal schauen was mir der Walcher in Esslingen dazu sagen kann.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Juni 2016)

Dann gib mal bitte bescheid wie viele in Esslingen verfügbar sind. Wäre für mich wohl auch der nächste XXL.


----------



## Chris0711 (29. Juni 2016)

Mach ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (6. Juli 2016)

arghlol schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 507088
> 
> Da sind sie! Carver hat nur das eine Paar geschickt. Ob es die überhaupt exzentrisch gibt wusste man bei FXXL leider nicht.
> Aber ansonsten war die Kommunikation seitens FXXL super. Der Herr war sehr bemüht die Teile beizuschaffen und hat mich auch mal informiert um mir mitzuteilen, dass er von Carver noch nichts gehört hat.



Ich hatte heute Kontakt und mir wurde gesagt das es keine exzentrischen Inserts gibt.

Hast du die Wippe schon eingebaut. Passen die Schrauben und Lager aus der alten Wippe?
Was hast du mit der Dampferschraube gemacht? Die ist ja kürzer.


----------



## arghlol (6. Juli 2016)

Ich habe erst gestern die Lager und den Bolzen bekommen, daher ist die Wippe noch nicht verbaut.

Als Bolzen habe ich eine 40mm Gewindehülse genommen: http://www.tuning-pedals.de/epages/...tPath=/Shops/62494168/Products/fullyspindle40

Die Lager habe ich noch nicht in die Wippe eingepresst, aber die Größe der alten Wippe sollten laut Messschieber passen.


----------



## Chris0711 (7. Juli 2016)

ok
Danke


----------



## Chris0711 (29. Juli 2016)

Heute fertig geworden. Musste noch gewindeeinsätze in die Löcher für die Wippe im Rahmen machen und einen Bolzen drehen.


----------



## Chris0711 (30. Juli 2016)

Hier noch die Gewichte ohne Dämpferbolzen. Aber das sind nur ein paar Gramm. Delta ca. 50g. Habe den Eindruck das durch den kürzeren Dämpferbolzen und das Carbon anstelle Alu der Hinterbau steifer ist. Gehe morgen fahren. Mal schauen ob sich der Eindruck bestätigt.


----------



## Pintie (30. Juli 2016)

mich hat xxl heut angerufen meine wippe ist da.
bin ich mal gespannt. 
muss noch 6€ drauf legen weil ich es nicht abhole.


----------



## Chris0711 (30. Juli 2016)

Walcher hat sie mir kostenlos zugeschickt. War ein sehr netter und engagierter Mitarbeiter. Ging alles per Telefon und Mail.


----------



## Chris0711 (30. Juli 2016)

War heute fahren und habe das Gefühl das der Hinterbau jetzt steifer ist.


----------



## Pintie (1. August 2016)

die wippe kommt ohne lager oder?

und welche Achse brauch ich ?

http://www.tuning-pedals.de/epages/...Categories/Titan_Achsen/Fully__Daempferachsen

8x31mm ? http://www.fantic26.de/navi.php?a=626&a2=648


die buchsen sind dann wie am anderen Ende 22,2 x 8 oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris0711 (1. August 2016)

Lager sind nicht dabei.

Mein Bolzen ist 8x45 mit m6 Löchern. Ein m8 Gewinde in einem 8 mm Durchmesser wird schwierig.

Ja Buchsen sind wie oben. Hab die von Huber. 22,2x8 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> die wippe kommt ohne lager oder?
> 
> Lager brauchst du auch. Ich hab skf bestellt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pintie (1. August 2016)

alles klar danke.


----------



## Pintie (3. August 2016)

hab nochmal nett gefragt - mir wird das Porto erlassen.

würde jetzt auch den passenden Bolzen bestellen.
Hab grad das bike nicht da... deshalb nochmal in die Runde um Sicher zu gehen:

Passt die Achse: 8x31 http://www.fantic26.de/Titan-8x31-Achse-M6-Innengewinde
würde dann die Schrauben nehmen: http://www.fantic26.de/Titan-M6x10-Torx-T30-Linsenkopfschraube-ISO7380-Blau

und halt noch eine zweiteilige Huber buchse 22,2*1/2"

oder hat jemand eine Bessere Quelle / Idee ?


----------



## Chris0711 (4. August 2016)

Wie oben geschrieben für die Carbon Wippe brauchst du einen 8x40 Bolzen da die Wippe mehr aufbaut als der Rahmen an der "oberen" Aufnahme. Die Buchsen sind die selben 22,2x8 wie oben.




Merlin7 schrieb:


> hab nochmal nett gefragt - mir wird das Porto erlassen.
> 
> würde jetzt auch den passenden Bolzen bestellen.
> Hab grad das bike nicht da... deshalb nochmal in die Runde um Sicher zu gehen:
> ...


----------



## Pintie (4. August 2016)

das war die wichtige info...
danke.

meine wippe wird heute verschickt.

bin aber paar tage im urlaub. also mal sehen ob ich ende nächster Woche alle Teile zusammen habe.


----------



## Pintie (8. August 2016)

so wippe ist da...
bolzen und einmal huber fehlt noch.

- langer dämpfer passt aufs 1/10 rein... d.h. 190mm bei maximal möglichen winkeln - perfekt.
- lager einpressen ist etwas tricky, da die versenkt sind. sprich man muss außen noch was drauf legen. sowas mag ich nicht, da drückt man über den innenring.
- buchsen sind eher 22,4mm nicht 22,2. ist bei mir eher breit geraten, gleiches beim unterrohr. da musste ich auch noch eine dickere Scheibe dazwischen legen weil der orignale etwas schmäler war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (28. August 2016)

so erste Tour mit der neuen Wippe. 
winkel sind spürbar steiler, bergab bissal schlechter, bergauf deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Pintie (12. September 2016)

sagt mal bei euch waren auch keine inserts zur Geometrie verstellung dabei oder?


----------



## arghlol (12. September 2016)

Nö. Die scheinen nicht produziert worden zu sein.


----------



## Chris0711 (12. September 2016)

Jepp
Hatte bei Walcher angefragt und die bei CARVER. Andere Inserts gibt es nicht und werden auch nicht mit den kompleträdern geliefert.


----------



## Pintie (12. September 2016)

Der Laden ist einfach genial.

Dann hätte man die Verstellbarkeit ja gleich lassen können.

na mal sehen vielleicht fräß ich mir da selber welche. oder ich bau vorne 27,5 ein.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2016)

Verstellbarkeit war aber m.W. für das CCB nie geplant, oder?
Wenn du welche machst, bin ich gern mit dabei!


----------



## Pintie (12. September 2016)

Doch Stefan hatte 2 verschiedene konstruiert. Den mit mittigen Loch und einen mit Loch am Ende. Macht 3 Positionen.
Hab auch noch die cad daten


----------



## Hasifisch (12. September 2016)

Das wusste ich gar nicht. Ich habe nur noch die Pressemitteilungen zum Start des CCB im Kopf. Dort hieß es m.M. nach explizit, das es keine Verstellungen mehr gibt.


----------



## Pintie (13. September 2016)

Carver halt. 
Ich such die Daten mal raus. Ist ja kein aufwendiges Teil. 
Sonst hätte man gleich ohne machen können. So wie am Dämpfer Ende.

So ist es ja die Mitte zwischen flach und steil an der alten. Mit den Flip Chip bekommt man genau die beiden alten Stellungen wieder.

Aktuell fahr ich langen Dämpfer mit gut 30℅ sag, dann passt es schon auch


----------



## arghlol (13. September 2016)

Du hast die CAD-Dateien? Sehr cool.

Da würde ich mich gerne anschließen, wenn du die Inserts fräsen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (13. September 2016)

Kannst sie auch Carver anbieten.
Nur so zum Spaß...


----------



## Chris0711 (14. September 2016)

Ich würde auch welche nehmen wenn du die machen lassen kannst.
Natürlich nicht umsonst.


----------



## Pintie (14. September 2016)

muss doch nochmal stefan fragen oder abmessen. hatte doch nur cad daten von der wippe ohne inserts.

ist ja grundlegend kein kompliziertes teil

ich rätsel noch ob da was verändert wurde... so wäre die mitte ja die flache einstellung


----------



## Hasifisch (14. September 2016)

Das betätigt mein Gefühl. Mit der neuen Wippe wurde das Bike definitv flacher. Ich bin vorher "steil" gefahren.


----------



## Pintie (14. September 2016)

und täuscht mein Gefühl - ich dachte es wäre steiler. und hätte mehr pedal bodenfreiheit. 
Aber hey vielleicht Plazebo.. wenn man meint es ist besser traut man sich mehr. hatte da paar Baumstämme über die ich bisher hängengeblieben bin und nicht mehr gefahren bin - jetzt mal wieder getraut weil ich dachte Tretlager wäre höher und ging.

muss ich am Wochenende nochmal vergleichen.


----------



## Chris0711 (14. September 2016)

ich hab die Wippen aufeinander gelegt und die entsprechen dem Bild. Also 170mm flach. Passt auch mit dem gemessen lebkwinkel vor und nach Umbau. Ich hätte gern einen Chip mit 4 mm aus der Mitte. Das müstte 0,5grad entsprechen. Maximal habe ich mal im CAD angeschaut weiß ich aber nicht mehr wieviel das war aber sicher über 8 mm also 1 grad.


----------



## Pintie (26. September 2016)

so nachdem ich mir das nochmal angeschaut habe bringen mir andere chips gar nichts. 
steiler geht nicht weil die kettenstreben nicht weiter nach unten gehen. und flacher macht mir das Tretlager zu niedrig.

Ich regel das jetzt über den SAG.


----------



## vector (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hat von Euch vielleicht jemand eine Carbon-Wippe abzugeben? Von Carver gibt es leider keine mehr.

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## Baschtimann (8. November 2017)

hat sich erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vector (31. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

vielleicht hat sich ja jemand zu Weihnachten einen Nachfolger für sein ICB gegönnt, daher frage ich nochmal in die Runde: Hätte jemand eine Carbon-Wippe zu veräußern?

Vielen Dank und guten Rutsch!

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## Baschtimann (3. Januar 2018)

Habe noch meine Customwippe übrig!
Ca. 290g


----------



## Baschtimann (3. Januar 2018)

Hier die Geoeinstellung bin ich mit 222mm Dämpfer gefahren den habe ich auch noch rumliegen..


----------



## vector (3. Januar 2018)

Wieviel Federweg ergibt denn die Wippe. Ich fahre sowohl einen 216x63 und einen 222x70 Dämpfer. Mit dem 222er ergeben sich ja dann deutlich über 200mm Federweg, oder? Geht das ohne Kollision von Sitzstrebe und Sattelrohr bei Größe L? 

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## Baschtimann (3. Januar 2018)

222*70 ergibt ca 203mm. Hatte mal einen Vivid Coil mit 70mm Hub eingebaut da ging es beim L Rahmen gerade noch. Ich hatte einen Monarch Plus mit 66mm Hub da waren es dann ca. 190mm

Hier das Bild mit 222x70


----------



## vector (4. Januar 2018)

Hallo Baschtimann,

vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber ich hätte doch lieber eine Carbon-Wippe. Die 170mm Federweg mit einem 216x63 finde ich ausreichend.

Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baschtimann (4. Januar 2018)

Gene!


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2018)

Falls jemand interesse an der carbon Wippe hat...
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1129611-carver-wippe-carbon


----------



## genom80 (24. Oktober 2019)

Falls noch jemand eine Carbonwippe hat, bitte melden.


----------



## aecx (2. November 2019)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Aluwippe vom ICB über?


----------



## foreigner (3. November 2019)

Ja


----------



## aecx (4. November 2019)

@foreigner  Danke, hat sich zwischenzeitlich schon erledigt gehabt.


----------



## Mister_Mims (19. Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Wippe für mein CCB. 
Meine Carbonwippe ist nämlich an der Aufnahme der Sitzstrebe gebrochen.

Hat noch jemand eine Wippe abzugeben? Alu oder Carbon ist mir erstmal egal.
@foreigner 
@Baschtimann


----------



## foreigner (19. Oktober 2022)

@Mister_Mims 
Kumpel von mir hat die Alu-Wippe herumliegen. Ich kann mal anfragen.


----------



## Baschtimann (21. Oktober 2022)

Mein ICB hat leider 2018 das Zeitliche gesegnet. Habe keine Teile mehr abzugeben...
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche!
Basti


----------



## Mister_Mims (21. Oktober 2022)

Danke Basti. Ich war sogar schon erfolgreich. 
Meine Suche ist also erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

